# [OOC] Pool of Radiance



## Thanee

[smallcaps]*Free New Phlan!*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]The New Phlan City Council is leading the fight to free their captive city. Heroes are retaking the city block by block from the evil hordes.[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Riches & Fame!*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]The council is looking for soldiers and rogues, mages and clerics, heroes of all kinds, to come to New Phlan. The wealth and land of an ancient city await those willing to reach out and take it.[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Glory!*[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]Legends will be written about the heroic struggle to free New Phlan! Ships to New Phlan depart twice monthly. When you arrive, see the New Phlan City Council for the latest news and information.[/smallcaps]

[smallcaps]*Make your Fortune in New Phlan!*[/smallcaps]​


The year is 1348 DR.

Young adventurers journey to the ancient trading outpost on the north shore of the Moonsea, situated in the river mouth of the Stojanow, in search for riches, fame and glory. The ruined city, destroyed by a horde of savage humanoids led into battle by a flight of dragons half a century ago, is about to be rebuilt once more. Before this can happen, however, Phlan must be retaken; many of the horde had settled in the ruins since then.


I'm starting a new D&D3.5 PbP campaign based on the AD&D adventure campaign 'Ruins of Adventure' (which tells the story of the CRPG 'Pool of Radiance', the first in the 'gold box series' from 1988). I will use the adventure book as a guideline for the story mostly.

The game will be mission-driven, but you will have several missions to choose from and while the story will unfold itself in and around Phlan, the players will have quite a bit of freedom in what they are going to do there. While the campaign itself naturally is quite battle-centered, and there will be frequent and challenging battles (with a battle map like this; the map is created by a javascript, so js must be activated to view it), I generally try to aim for a decent mix with roleplaying opportunities and other encounters. However, the players usually have the choice how they want to approach an encounter. Please note, that not every encounter will be a suitable combat challenge, but there will always be a way out, if you can find it. I'm never aiming for a TPK, but I will not fudge the dice either.


I'm looking for a total of *five* players, who will take on the roles of young adventurers out to prove themselves, or whatever other reason brings them to New Phlan. I will not choose players on a first come first serve basis, but rather decide arbitrarily or randomly to give everyone a fair chance, despite different time zones, etc.

There are a few requirements, which I hope you all will be able to fulfill.

*Requirements*
[SBLOCK]First, I would like to see at the very least one post every other day, but more than that is certainly better. This does not mean, that I will kick you out after two days, but rather, that I want to see an overall steady posting rate and that everyone involved shows some commitment. I'm sure you all understand how important that is to keep things running. It would also be nice, if you would inform us about any lenghty (a week or more) periods of absence (holidays and so on), so we won't be waiting for you in that time and can move things along.

Second, I want you to use decent punctuation, grammar, and so on. I will certainly not give you an XP penalty for typos, but I want the posts to be readable. Likewise, the language does not need to be perfect (I'm not a native english speaker myself), but understandable.

Third, I would prefer players who do not blindly follow the trail, but also use their own inspiration and imagination sometimes. That means among other things, that you should not only wait for me to post something for you to reply to, but also reply to the other players or even start something on your own. I will try, if you provide me with some plot hooks, to incorporate them (I can't promise that, since some stuff simply won't work, but I will try). I'm certainly aware, that occasionally there simply is nothing to say, and that's cool. It's just a general principle.

Fourth, it is certainly helpful, but not absolutely required, that you are familiar with the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. Of course, you should not be familiar with the Ruins of Adventure campaign or the story from the Pool of Radiance computer game (not the more recent one, there are two, this one is from 1988), which it is based on.

Fifth, if you could provide me with a picture/portrait of your character (but please no manga/anime!), that would be great. I will use that for the battle maps then.[/SBLOCK]

There are a also few options concerning character creation, which I would like to hear your input about before deciding which route to take. These options will not be individual to each player, but rather be determined upon as general rules for this campaign. Please include your preferance to the following options in your reply (a simple yes or no will be sufficient for each option, but feel free to explain your opinion, if you want to). If you feel strongly about a particular option (i.e. you wouldn't want to play the other way), please include this as well. Thank you!

*Options*
[SBLOCK]_Both of the following options are being used!_

*Option 1)*

Character sheets could be secret. Every player will get a password protected access to his or her character sheet, which noone else (except me, of course) should be able to look into. I will keep them up to date, then. Your character submission will be sent to me via e-mail (I will provide you with an e-mail address, if it becomes necessary) and not be posted on this site (or anywhere else for that matter).

The advantage of this option would be, that there would be more emphasis on the in character descriptions of your character, since that's all there is. It would require, that you use these descriptions to play up certain characteristics of your character to give everyone a good idea of what your character represents.

*Option 2)*

Gestalt characters! Under this option, the player characters (and only the player characters, and maybe very few important NPCs) would be using the Gestalt rules found in Unearthed Arcana. Under this option, there would be no multiclassing at all, which also means no prestige classes, naturally; you simply pick two base classes and that's it for the lifetime of your character. (*) Furthermore, each character could have only one full spellcasting class (defined as a class that reaches 9th level spells at some point over 20 levels).

(*) This part has changed to the following:
- LA replaces the full Gestalt progression for one level, but you can buy it off later (per UA rules (UA pg. 18)).
- Racial HD are figured in just like classes (they fill the lowest levels of one side of the Gestalt).
- One PrC can be chosen, but it will likewise replace the full Gestalt progression. In some cases (let me know in advance, if you plan for a PrC, so I can look it up) I will have to add a minimum ECL requirement to enter the class, or even add additional prerequisites. Most PrC should not be a problem, since they have some prerequisites based directly on the character level, anyways (BAB, skill ranks, spell levels, etc), but others do this by using certain class abilities from multiple classes, which under the Gestalt rules would be easier to obtain than it should be.
- No other form of multiclassing is permitted. You can switch between your Gestalt progression (the two initial classes) and the PrC freely, however.[/SBLOCK]

Alright... now you surely want to know a few more details.

*Character Creation*
[SBLOCK]_Disclaimer:_ I don't mind powerful characters, but I do not want to see pure power gaming abominations with no 'character' at all. You don't have to base all the decisions for your character creation on the background you have in mind, but it should be possible to connect the character's stats with the character's background.

_Note:_ For now, I do not want character sheets or any extensive details (in case we are going to use Option 1)), but only some very basic information, including *Race*, *Class*(es) and a short *Background Synopsis* for your character. A general classification (i.e. warrior-type, melee-oriented; or arcane spellcaster) is totally acceptable for now. More details, like a full character sheet and directions where you are heading towards (i.e. which prestige class, if any, unless we are going to use Option 2), of course), later when it's clear who is going to play and what options we are going to use.

_Allowed Sources:_ All three 3.5 Core Books (or SRD), PHB2, the Complete series, the Races series, the Player's Guide to Faerûn and all referenced material therein is generally acceptable (I do reserve the right to veto some particular material, like Ur-Priests or Frenzied Berserkers, but in most cases material from these sources is ok). Each of those in the most current version according to the errata or FAQ/RotG. I will also allow other WotC sources (i.e. Unearthed Arcana), as long as I have them, on a case by case basis. I will generally not allow any 3rd party sources or psionics.

_Starting ECL:_ 2nd level. Expect to see this raise quite a bit during the campaign. I'll be quite free-giving with XP.

_Alignment:_ Any nonevil. This restriction is also active during the game. While you are not prevented from performing actions, classified as evil, you should not overdo it.

_Races/Classes:_ All races up to +1 LA (no or not too many racial HD) and base classes from the above-listed books, except the oriental ones (although I might make an exception there for a completely oriental-flavored character from the east of Faerûn, but I generally prefer non-oriental characters). Typical races, i.e. from the PHB/FRCS are generally preferred and should make up the majority of the party.

_Ability Scores:_ 28 PB with six randomly determined abilities being raised by +1 after the PB points are distributed. A single ability can be raised multiple times this way; when this raises an ability beyond 18, the first, third, and/or fifth increase, that raises an ability beyond 18, can (and must) be relocated to any other ability score as you like, but the second, fourth, and/or sixth raise is lost. Also see the house rule on raising ability scores during level up.

_Hit Points:_ Maximum for the first two levels; standard HD roll thereafter with a minimum of HD/2 for each roll. This also applies to animal companions and special mounts.

_Starting Money:_ 600 gp, no regional equipment.

_Various:_ No templates, no spellfire, no spiked chains.[/SBLOCK]

*House Rules*
[SBLOCK]I will use a number of house rules, most of them are small fixes or additions to a few rules I simply don't like. This is not a complete list and there might be some new house rules coming up during the game (in particular to prevent rules abuse), however, I will always ask for your consense before adding a new house rule and won't ever do so right within a situation where it would be a disadvantage to you (other than preventing abuse). I'm sure this won't happen a lot, and surely a lot less if you don't even try to abuse any rules.

* Spell Focus grants +2 to the DC, Greater Spell Focus is not available.
* Some spells with a duration of 1 min./level have 10 min./level instead. _Bull's Strength_, _Cat's Grace_, etc, _Invisibility_, _Fly_ and _Polymorph_. Furthermore _Polymorph_ is a personal range spell and the material component is replaced with a focus component; the focus is some part of the creature you want to polymorph into. _Alter Self_, and all spells based on it, grants the natural perceptions of the chosen form, which includes low-light vision, darkvision, scent and in some cases also other natural forms of perception, like a bat's blindsense, but never blindsight or tremorsense. _Righteous Might_ grants full size changes as if the caster was a monster advancing in size along with the reduced damage reduction as per the errata.
* _Detect Magic_ and _Arcane Sight_ count as interacting with an illusion; when detecting one, an immediate, secret Will save will determine, whether the caster is able to read the correct school, on a failed save an appropriate but false reading will be obtained, the specifics of which are determined by the creator of the illusion at the time it is created.
* Half-Orcs (and Orcs) have a +4 racial bonus on Intimidate and are proficient with all simple weapons and one martial weapon of choice.
* Half-Elves gain +1 bonus skill point per level just like humans.
* Sorcerers gain Eschew Materials as a bonus feat at 1st level and have 4 skill points per level with Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (the planes) and Use Magic Device as additional class skills.
* Wizards pay only 10 gp per page (instead of 100 gp) to scribe spells into their spellbooks.
* Rogues and other characters with the trapfinding ability can spot traps during movement, just like elves can detect secret doors. There is no penalty to the Search check for careful movement (half move), but a -5 for full movement and a -20 penalty for running.
* Rangers calculate their effective druid level to determine their animal companion's bonus abilities by reducing their ranger level by three, instead of dividing it by two.
* Rangers get their favored enemy bonus on Knowledge checks to identify mosters, which are their favored enemies, and their special powers or vulnerabilities. In addition, they can treat these Knowledge checks as trained, even if they do not have ranks in the relevant skill.
* Every 4th level, when the character can increase an ability score, he or she gains 4 points instead, which are spent on the base abilities (without racial or magical increases figured in) just like Point Buy during character creation. The cost to raise an ability to 19+ this way is 4 points for each increase. Points not spent are wasted.
* Item creation with Brew Potion and Scribe Scroll is faster than usual. A number of identical potions with a combined value of at most 1,000 gp can be brewed in one day, and a single scroll with up to six spells on it can be created as a single item with the creation time based on the combined value of the scroll.
* If there is no target given for Dodge, the first opponent, that the character is aware of, who is attacking him or her, will be chosen as the target automatically.
* Cleave does not work on an attack of opportunity.
* Maximize Spell-Like Ability has a prerequisite of caster level 8th or higher and the maximum spell level equivalent is figured accordingly (i.e. 1/2 caster level - 3).
* A prone creature can spend a move action to be able to perform a prone 5-ft. step, which works just like a regular 5-ft. step, including the limit of one such step per round, with the only exception, that the creature stays prone.
* Range penalties only apply after exceeding the range increment.
* Players will not be informed about the exact damage taken during combat. Instead a more general status (see the list below) will be given and the descriptions in the combat resolution post will hint at the severity of an attack. It's not immediately obvious, whether a creature is dead, therefore it might still be shown as dying.
_unscathed:_ full HP
_scratched:_ 91%-99% HP
_lightly wounded:_ 76%-90% HP
_moderately wounded:_ 51%-75% HP
_severely wounded:_ 26%-50% HP
_critically wounded:_ 1%-25% HP
_disabled:_ 0 HP
_dying:_ -1 bis -9 HP
_dead:_ -10 HP
* A creature that is severely wounded counts as fatigued, a creature that is critically wounded or disabled counts as exhausted, with the appropriate penalties. These conditions stack as normal, but they cannot be removed by normal means or rest, only healing the wounds, which raises the wound condition to a higher level, can do so and then the associated fatigue level is immediately gone as well.
* The XP loss for losing a level is figured differently; it is a fixed amount based on your current level, specifically (ECL-1) times 1,000 XP, i.e. the amount you had to earn to advance from the last level to the current level.[/SBLOCK]

*Posting Guidelines*
[SBLOCK]There will be five threads for this game, which you will frequently use. I will include a 'thread navigation' (collection of links) in the first post of every thread.

[IC] - The game thread, where all the _in character_ action takes place. Please post the name of your character (only the name) in the 'Title:' line of every post. Use “colored text in quotations” or _“colored italic text in quotations”_ (I will use _italics_, but you don't need to) for speaking (pick a color you like, which is not too painful to read) and _italics_ for thoughts (thoughts should only be used sparingly), with everything else in standard text. As the story unfolds as we go, I'd prefer that present tense be used, unless speaking of past happenings, of course (sometimes, if a player hasn't posted for a while, it might make sense to recap what his or her character did during that time, in which case past tense would be appropriate). I will sometimes post spoilers for specific characters only, to provide information that only this (or these) character(s) have, I will not overuse this feature. No OOC-comments in the IC-thread, please; I will sometimes post some OOC-information there (i.e. a status report after each round of combat) in small silver text, but that is all, for anything else use the OOC-thread (there is an edit button, if you post in the wrong thread accidentally). When the game moves into combat rounds, you will _not_ post in the IC-thread at all (see [COMBAT]); I will post a combat resolution post for every combat round. Once combat is over, everyone continues to post in the IC-thread as usual.









*OOC:*


 - Post all the OOC-comments here, even quick ones. Please abstain from posting _any_ OOC-comments in the IC-thread.

[COMBAT] - This is a special thread for combat declarations. Whenever the game moves into combat rounds, I will put up a link to it. In this thread, instead of the IC-thread, you can then describe your actions for the next round. Your combat declaration should include a visual description (like an IC-post) of the action, which I can copy over to the combat resolution post in the IC-thread, probably with some modifications to put it into context. Since I will roll all dice when the combat round gets resolved, you should not include the result of your actions in the description, if it depends on a dice roll, which you cannot know about at that point. Furthermore, the post should include what actions your character takes below the description, for example...
Free Action: Drop bow
Move Action: Move to <space> and draw sword
Standard Action: Attack <target>
Abbreviations (like FA, MA, SA, FRA) can certainly be used.
In some cases it might be a good idea to give alternate actions depending on certain events, which you are still uncertain about. Please consider the declared actions of your fellow players, when you post yours (you can ignore initiative order in this context, that means, if you see that player #1, whose character is acting after yours, is attacking monster A, then you could also attack monster A, moving into flanking position, for example, for support). This is specifically _not_ considered metagaming (but rather an aid to better be able to cooperate, given that you do not know the outcome of the actions happening before your turn, it's just a fair compensation).
I prefer combat to go quick, so if possible one combat round per day (at most one round per two days) would be good. If you know, that it is likely you cannot keep up at some point, posting a course of action in advance, which I can use as a guideline then, could work as well. If necessary, I will delay or control your characters to speed things up.

[INFO] - This thread is read-only for you. I will use it to keep you up to date about various information, background, maps, experience, treasure, mission outlines, and so on. You don't need to worry about finding this thread as I will make links to the various posts wherever they are needed.

[RG] - The Rogue's Gallery will only contain about the characters what can be seen/is known _in character_, i.e. appearance and some general description. No statistics will be included. Those will be available on the net for every player, but the sheet will be password protected.[/SBLOCK]

*The Party*







*Earmy "the spider"*, human rogue|wizard (Scott DeWar)




*Eldwyn Billbuckle*, strongheart halfling bard|cleric (Scotley)




*Rover*, Eldwyn's riding dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eldwyn mounted




*Emagor Rilliance*, human fighter|wizard (Leif)




*Professor Schnickschnack Schabernack*, whisper gnome archivist|rogue (Malachei)

_outside Phlan_






*Eliath*, moon elf fighter|rogue (HolyMan)




*Elrohas Nenmacil*, sun elf duskblade|cleric (Nac Mac Feegle; NPC)




*Grynth*, orc barbarian|ranger (Tailspinner; NPC)




*Kylest Soulstone*, shield dwarf fighter|scout (hafrogman; NPC)




*Selvaggio*, human druid|ranger (Mista Collins; NPC)




*Intrepido*, Selvaggio's wolf companion




*Storm*, human fighter|ranger (renau1g; NPC)




*Thunder*, human barbarian|favored soul (Branding Opportunity; NPC)

_currently missing..._






*Aylor Creegan*, shield dwarf monk|fighter (Bloodweaver1; NPC)




*Sir Dryw Domiel*, half-elf knight|druidic avenger (Mark Chance; NPC)




*Kordunn Asteroth*, gold dwarf paladin|sorcerer (Voadam; NPC)




*Oog*, goblin rogue|warlock (Krug; NPC) - disguised as Elmus, halfling gourmet

*What to do now?*
[SBLOCK]If you are one of the above players, contact me at my DM-mail account; include some kind of unique identifier (some random word, phrase, number, or whatever you like) in the email and after you sent it, come back to this thread and post that identifier here, so I know for sure the email is from you. Once you have made up your mind about the character you want to play and you are *sure* how you want to distribute the PB points on the abilities, send that distribution to me, I will then roll the six d6 (see above) to increase them and get back to you with the results. At this point, your abilities cannot be changed anymore, so please make sure you got them right before sending them to me. When you have your character finished (stats, background, appearance (a detailed description would be good, including clothing and worn equipment, also some hints at some of the defining traits of your character as appropriate)), send it to the same email address for approval. I prefer plain text over anything else for the format. If you need a template to structure the stats, you can copy&paste the part under 'Statistics' of the below-linked character sheet template and replace/expand as appropriate.

Feel free to ask any questions that come to mind concerning character creation or the game.

Here you can see how your character sheet is about going to look like:
Character Sheet Template
It's not completely finished, but almost.[/SBLOCK]

*Links*

[IC1] Prologue - Setting Sail
[IC1] First Chapter - Valhingen Graveyard
[IC1] Second Chapter - Missing Brother (Kuto's Well)
[IC1] Third Chapter - Reconquest of Sokol Keep
[IC1] Fourth Chapter - Temple of Bane
[IC1] Fifth Chapter - The Rescue of Amber (Podol Plaza)
[IC1] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library
[IC2] Sixth Chapter - Mantor's Library (continued)
[IC2] Seventh Chapter - Barren River

[ARCHIVE]

[COMBAT] Combat Declarations
[INFO] Campaign Information
[RG] Rogues Gallery

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ringmereth

I'm rather unclear on how the stat increase thing works. You get level+3/8 points, but raising a stat over 18 costs 4 points. You can never have more than 3 points pre-epic (23/8=2.875, I think), so, in essence, you can never raise a stat above 18 without magical or racial bonuses. Am I missing something here?

Clear that up, and I'd be interested. It's a shame we can't horribly abuse the Gestalt system, but it'll be fun anyway. I'd play with or without Gestalt rules, probably as a spellcaster of some sort. If gestalt, I'd go with a Wizard/Swashbuckler (if I can get away with that) Gish build; a member of the nobility by day and a student of the arcane by night. If not, I think I'll make a melee character of some sort. I'm thinking of a progressively-minded dwarf exiled for his beliefs.

One other thing: isn't Greater Spell Focus a prerequisite for some PrCs, like Archmage? Would those become unavailabe, or would that feat requirement be removed or swapped for something else?


----------



## khavren

Lord Raul de Winter

The third son of a minor noble in Cormyr, Raul de Winter chose to enter the church to advance himself. He is a sworn warrior in service to Tempus, seeking to establish a more prominent worship of war and combat in general, and of course looking to test himself in the time honored method of the Sword.

I like the first method, but would be fine with either.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm interested, I could go with either or both options 1 & 2, but don't feel strongly about them.

I'd like to play a dwarven melee type (fighter or fighter/barbarian [or possibly scout])

I was thinking that his father was a trader lost in the attack, and he has come to new Phlan to search for whatever might be left. . . some heirloom or remains or something of the sort.




edit:  Another concept I was toying with.  A gnomish barbarian/bard (if the gestalt rules were used).  An exiled gnome family living with a nomadic barbarian tribe, their young child constantly surrounded by those bigger and stronger than he, has to grow up to be the toughest of them all.  Add in a tendancy for braggadocio, brawling and berserking and you have the kind of character that the tribal elders decide needs to go on a spirit quest. . . preferably somewhere far, far away.


----------



## Timothy

This looks like a well thought out game, with an experienced DM and options enough for character creation, so I definitely want to join.

As for your options, I don't like option 1, because In my experience that leads to players having secrets just because they can. The most important drawback (I'm evil, but I won't tell them until I stab them in the back) is allready taken care of, so it's no deal breaker for me.

I do like option 2, although I've heard some pretty bad things about it here on the forums (things that other people will no doubt say in this thread sooner or later) but I would love playing a barbarian/rogue type or something.

I will probably play a rogueish type of guy. Maybe a human swashbuckler or a halfling with an attitude, but I'll choose later.

As for requirements:

I will be able to post once every other day. I'll just promiss myself not to join more games after this and that should be okay.

Punctuation and grammar. I am not a native english speaker (or writer) but I think I can make myself understandable. If think this post is good enough, then I'm your man, because I'm tired right now and this is not the best form I can be in. 
I value taking the initiative highly, which is one of the reasons I want to join this game.
I'm familiar with the reals a bit, although it has been a while. I'll read up and the areas we are going to and any organisations we get to deal with. I have acces to the FR campaign setting. A portrait is no problem, just don't expect that I will draw it myself, I know 5 year olds who can do that better than me.

Well, this seems about enough sucking up and patting myself on the back, so I'll just go to bed now....


----------



## Ringmereth

Alright, some quick and dirty character bios:

Erisis Machelar, Swashbuckler 2/Wizard 2:

Erisis was the son of a well-known noble couple in Waterdeep, and was raised on tales of intriuge and honor. _Do you see that man there_, his parents would often ask before beginning a rambling, gossipy tale, albiet one well-told. As he grew older, Erisis tired of his parents' stories of insignificant and petty events, and his tutor's focus on courtly affairs over the real world. More and more he became independent of those around him in regard to his education. When he set out into the world, he was expected to hold up the honor of the noble line of Machelar. Instead, he all but vanished. Rumors placed him as the thrall to some enchanter, a member of a band of smugglers, or any number of wilder stories. Instead, he had sought out a little-known wizard he had stumbled across in his reading. Submitting himself to an apprenticeship of commoner's work, he quickly picked up his master's secrets in the old man's hours, and re-learned the courtly talents he had once brushed off, albiet with a focus on more practical aspects; fencing and negotiating over dancing and buisness.

As his arcane prowess developed, Machelar left his master and rejoined society, but he found that the nobility was even more distasteful than he remembered. Nevertheless, he found that he was being noticed, and more than once he was approached by this or that noble to do some task. As much as he disliked dealing with many of his 'peers', it was good, well-paying work, and he developed a reputation for it. After nearly a year of odd jobs, he gave up on it and took the first job away from the city he could find: retaking a faraway city from savages. While hardly the clean and easy work he had once done, Erisis was drawn to the challenge, and set out for New Phlan.

Dwarf to come soon... or perhaps I'll just use this guy as a Swashbuckler 1/Wizard 1.


----------



## Krug

I'm interested. Will give some thought to the character. Posting at that rate won't be a problem, unless I'm out of town.


----------



## silentspace

I would love to play!  I like the gestalt idea best.  I'll need to think about a character though.


----------



## Kohbiel

Hmmn, all looks very intresting.  The grammar/spelling aspect I believe I'm okay on, as well as the posting requirements.  

As far as a Character pic goes...I'll be able to find something of the net or wotc web site I'm sure, my artistic talents leave alot to be desired.

All of the house rules look fine, though I think I need a differint clarification of the ability point system.

Out of those 2 I could do with either, but prefer the second only becuase I haven't had an opportunity to play in a ghestalt setting.

As for charcter, I'm looking at a warrior/sneak mix, though I'm not sure precisely what kind yet.

A young Sembian Noble apathetic to current merchant court intrigues.  A weapons trader looking for opportunities in a war torn country, and a philantropist as an aside.  More character history etc to follow of course.


----------



## Thanee

Ok, I guess the point increase needs some further explanation. 

The formula is a bit confusing, but it's really quite simple.



			
				Ringmereth said:
			
		

> I'm rather unclear on how the stat increase thing works. You get level+3/8 points, but raising a stat over 18 costs 4 points. You can never have more than 3 points pre-epic (23/8=2.875, I think), so, in essence, you can never raise a stat above 18 without magical or racial bonuses. Am I missing something here?




You got the formula wrong... it's 3+(level/8) (rounded up). 

For example... at 4th level you get 3+4/8 (rounded up) = 3+1/2 (rounded up) = 3.5 (rounded up) = 4 points. Enough to raise an 18 to 19.

In fact, the formula is designed that way, to make sure, that you always get exactly the number of points needed to raise one and the same ability every time by one, if you start out with an 18 at character creation. This way it is ensured, that you can make every increase you would normally be able to as well. However, you have the option to raise multiple lower abilities instead of just one higher ability. The result is, that generalization is rewarded over specialization, but specialization is still possible. It will also in many cases eliminate dump stats.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> One other thing: isn't Greater Spell Focus a prerequisite for some PrCs, like Archmage? Would those become unavailabe, or would that feat requirement be removed or swapped for something else?




I don't know any, which requires Greater Spell Focus, Archmage surely doesn't, but if there is one, I will have to change the prerequisites to something else, so the number of feats needed is the same.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Timothy said:
			
		

> Punctuation and grammar. I am not a native english speaker (or writer) but I think I can make myself understandable.




Absolutely! It's not like I'm expecting people to have an english major, or something along those lines. I just want you to be able to find keys like "shift" and "enter" and "," and "." on your keyboard. Really, there seem to be some folks out there, that do not know they exist!

It's only a very basic requirement, don't give it too much importance.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Timothy said:
			
		

> As for your options, I don't like option 1, because In my experience that leads to players having secrets just because they can. The most important drawback (I'm evil, but I won't tell them until I stab them in the back) is allready taken care of, so it's no deal breaker for me.




I highly prefer if people cooperate and don't really like inter-party conflicts (other than heated arguments and the likes), so I will make sure those are avoided unless absolutely necessary, and even then will be kept at a minimum.



> I do like option 2, although I've heard some pretty bad things about it here on the forums (things that other people will no doubt say in this thread sooner or later) but I would love playing a barbarian/rogue type or something.




I actually havn't heard much bad about Gestalt being use in a sensible manner. Of course, there are plenty possibilities to abuse the system, but most of them are already taken care of by removing multiclassing and prestige classes from the mix.



*All:* As for the two options, please make sure you have your opinion to each of them (they are not mutually exclusive) posted, unless you don't have an opinion, that is. If you don't post anything, I will just treat it as undecided, so if you mean to say no, then please do so. Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I am interested. Either option works for me. Going for human druid. Or if it is gestalt, probably a druid/something that goes with druid. He would be nature's warrior in either case.


----------



## Bront

Temptiong.  I realy don't know much about FR tough (Beyond playing the old 1Ed Pool of Radiance games and Neverwinter Nights on the PC), will that be a big problem?

I've been pondering a sorcerer for a while, and i like your Sorcerer mods.  I could also have fun with a fighter (Or perhaps a fighter/Sorcerer) of the archer type (Archery is fun).  I haven't done a Barb in a while either, a Barb something could be fun.  I'll come up with something interesting.


----------



## Ferrix

Yay Thanee!

Alright, now that that is out of the way.  I've been itching for new games since a bunch have gone on hold or dropped off the map lately, and this one looks excellent.

My opinions on the two options: I like them both personally, although going gestalt without multiclassing and PrC's could be a tiny bit frustrating for some class combinations.  One way Karl Green dealt with this was allowed characters to pick up some PrC abilities with feats, but only at the minimum level a non-gestalt character would normally be able to achieve them.

For a character... that would depend on whether the gestalt option is chosen or not... although if gestalt is picked up, I think an elf Monk-Druid, or a gnome illusionist-rogue.

If gestalt wasn't chosen, that'd be a bit more thought to the whole thing... probably a gnomish illusionist.

I'm going to be incredibly busy this weekend, however, following this I'll be more available to get up a decent character background.  Let me know on the gestalt/non-gestalt thing and you'll get a character background.  Good to see you running a game.


----------



## Thanee

Bront said:
			
		

> Temptiong.  I realy don't know much about FR tough (Beyond playing the old 1Ed Pool of Radiance games and Neverwinter Nights on the PC), will that be a big problem?




The primary problem would probably be, that if you played the old PoR game, you would know the story already, and while it surely was quite a while ago, memory might catch up once you hear a few specific names.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront

It was almost 20 years ago, I wasn't 10 yet, and I simply went by the clue book, so that probably isn't a problem (I mostly remember it as a dungeon crawl game with no real plot, so remembering it is probably not a problem).

But if you don't feel comfortable, that's fine.

Edit, ok, so it was slightly more recient, but I was 13 at the oldest.


----------



## Thanee

Ok. I suppose you won't be aware of the plot then (yes, there actually was one ).

This here will have more of a plot development, than the CRPG, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront

Yeah, it was kind of hard RPing between the party when I was the party.

I remember the trick to those games was to have a Ranger dual-class into a MU once he got to cast MU spells so he could cast in armor (Only way you could in the game).

When I get home, I'll beat togeather a few gestalt concepts and see which ones I like in the end.


----------



## Rino

i surew would like to play. 

posting once a day will be a good for the game and i can do it.
i'm also not native enlgish speaker but my english isnlt that bad that you cant understand me. 

put me in for option 2. never played it and it looks fun.
i think of making a socercer/fighter


----------



## unleashed

Gestalt would be my preferred option (Rystil has spoiled me   ).

Character wise I'd be looking to play an Aasimar who worships Ilmater either as a Monk/Sorcerer or a Paladin/Favored Soul (scrap secondary classes for a non-gestalt game).

Left at the gates of a Damaran abbey (either the Monastery of the Yellow Rose or the Order of the Golden Cup depending on the character) as a baby, Mival was raised and named by followers of Ilmater.

Upon the completion of his training, as he was about to head out into the world, the head of the order passed on to him the only item that was found with him...part of a family crest and the information that they had found about it, that it is somehow involved with the city of Phlan. Having recently heard the call to arms from Phlan he has gone to confront the evil hordes in the name of Ilmater, and possibly to investigate his own past.


----------



## Keia

I'm interested as well.  I would prefer option II, but it doesn't matter either way.  I'd most likely go with an arcane spellcaster of some kind or a fighter sorceror in gestalt.

I'd like to play a drow once and this might work - but I don't remember the LA cost.  Also, it would depend on whether we could buy down the LA during play.  Either way I'm going with an archer type for concept (not Zykovian, but I'm back to that concept again in my rotation)

Otherwise, it's a human I will be.  

Keia


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

Cool.  Ahh, PoR.  Great fun.  I played most of it back in the day.  There was a plot?  

I'd love to play, but am drawing a blank as to a character at the moment.

Do you have / would you allow stuff from Draconomicon?  

Thanks

R
` E


----------



## Scotley

Thanee,

I'd like to get in on this one. I can meet the posting requirements. The biggest challenge for me will be the picture, but I'm sure I can find something. I like both the secret option and the gestalt option. Since we seem to have a rash of fighter/sorcerer types, I'll go with a Priest type, maybe with some rogue or scout thrown in if you choose the gestalt option, since I didn't see anyone filling that role. I'm not sure about race yet. I have not played the adventures you plan to use and while I have several books, I'm not a Forgotten Realms expert, so I'll do some reading to come up with a good background.


----------



## Thanee

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> There was a plot?




Well, I'm not entirely sure how it was in the CRPG, altho the general plot was surely there, it was probably not very elaborate; the adventure journal that came with the game has a lot of background information, tho. I guess you never looked at it when playing. There certainly is a plot in the campaign and in the novel, too. 

The fun story about the novel is... when I started my first online game with this campaign (this here would be the second), at some point when I was looking through my old stuff to find a book I might read on holiday, I found the PoR novel... never knew I actually had that , I probably bought it for really cheap, just because it has AD&D printed on it and then put it into a corner and never looked at it until then... funny coincidence. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

As for the options... at this point I'm still undecided about 1), but 2) is most likely being used, considering, that most of you would prefer it and there hasn't been a whole lot of negatives.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GlassJaw

Is this game full?  I've been meaning to give the whole PbP thing a try and I'm a huge fan of the old gold-box Pool of Radiance game (which I think I finished IIRC).

If there is a spot available, I would like to play (most likely a dwarven ex-miner rogue heading towards Dungeon Delver).

As far as the options go, I'd probably prefer neither.  If I had to choose, I'd go with Option 1 - that might be fun.  I don't have much experience with gestalt characters and from what I've heard, it doesn't interest me that much.


----------



## Voadam

I'm interested,

I am familiar with a lot of old FR and the 3.0 CS and magic of faerun but never played and am not familiar with the computer game or the module you referred to.

For options I would prefer open character sheets simply because it is more convenient to reference a rogue gallery thread that the gm can link to from the ooc or ptg thread's first post.

Gestalt is cool and fun.

Character concept to start would be a sorcerer mixed with something, race and background to be determined.

Is harper mage from the CS an option? I like the harpers and the class a bunch.

How do you handle paladins and their code? Do you expect paladins to be exemplars of strict honor and shining goodness or are you fine with whatever as long as the character is basically a good guy?

And any feats for casting in armor?


----------



## Pyrex

Just when I think I'm involved in enough PbP games you go and post something like this and make me want to add another. 

I'm definately interested.  I'm leaning towards a dark and moody (but not [Evil]) Warlock.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I would be interested but it looks like this is way over booked... 

Alternate please. 


Oh yeah and I played the computer game way back in the day...  Not sure if that means I'm familiar with it though. : lol:


----------



## Endur

Played Pool of Radiance and remember the plot ... check
Own the Ruins of Adventure module and read it and gm'd it ... check
Read the series of Novels based on the CRPG ... check
Played the CRGP sequels to Pool of Radiance ... check

hmmm.... Does this mean I can't play?


----------



## Ferrix

Pity we can't have two full-casting classes combined.

Perhaps a gnome bard-illusionist rather than rogue *ponders*.


----------



## Scotley

*Eldwyn Billbuckle*

Assuming you go with the Gestalt option I would like to play a Strongheart Halfling Cleric of Urogalen/Bard--sort of a dirge singer type. He came to New Phlan to investigate the discovery of some halfling graves that were found during construction. He wanted to be sure the dead are properly protected. Maybe that involved moving the graves, maybe they weren't halflings at all or maybe you can tie it into the plot somehow.


----------



## Ringmereth

Thanee said:
			
		

> I don't know any, which requires Greater Spell Focus, Archmage surely doesn't, but if there is one, I will have to change the prerequisites to something else, so the number of feats needed is the same.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil (which is admittedly broken) requires Greater Spell Focus (abjuration). I knew there was one out there...

Also, thanks for clearing up your ability point system. I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Ferrix

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil (which is admittedly broken)




Really?  Has it broken one of your games?  If not, calling it broken is a bit presumptuous.


----------



## Thanee

Endur said:
			
		

> Played Pool of Radiance and remember the plot ... check
> Own the Ruins of Adventure module and read it and gm'd it ... check
> Read the series of Novels based on the CRPG ... check
> Played the CRGP sequels to Pool of Radiance ... check
> 
> hmmm.... Does this mean I can't play?




Sorry! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ringmereth

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Really?  Has it broken one of your games?  If not, calling it broken is a bit presumptuous.




I've played it myself for a while, and while perhaps 'broken' is a bit of an exaggeration, it's still a very powerful class. Used properly, wardings are pure gold, Kaleidoscopic Doom is a nasty trick, and it still gets a full casting progression, as well as a few other assorted goodies. The feat requisites are annoying, but not completely useless, especially if you mix it with other PrCs (Archmage, Incantatrix, etc).


----------



## Thanee

I suppose we have more than enough potential players by now...

Originally, I had thought to leave the recruitment open til tuesday, but it seems reasonable to close it much sooner, given the number of responses already. 

01 Ringmereth
02 khavren
03 hafrogman
04 Timothy
05 Krug
06 silentspace
07 Kohbiel
08 Mista Collins
09 Bront
10 Ferrix
11 Rino
12 unleashed
13 Keia
14 Raging Epistaxis
15 Scotley
16 GlassJaw
17 Voadam
18 Pyrex
19 Brother Shatterstone
20 Seonaid

Because 20 seems like a really fitting number, I'll wait for one last person to apply, and after that the recruitment is closed and I will randomly draw the players to get on the ship to New Phlan. If alternates will be needed, I don't hope so, but you never know, everyone else will have first dibs on a spot then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace

I'm thinking of a halfling druid/monk, or possibly druid/scout.

Edit, yeah, I'm gonna be a strongheart halfling druid/monk.  Taking 1st level druid substitution level from Races of the Wild.  Monk feats will be stunning fist and combat reflexes.  Riding a wolf, Pumba Littletoes hails from the Western Heartlands (and has the regional feat Luck of Heroes). Regional equipment is a chain shirt, which he sells   

He's a distant cousin of Pumbar Littletoes, from a game here that died...


----------



## Ferrix

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> I've played it myself for a while, and while perhaps 'broken' is a bit of an exaggeration, it's still a very powerful class. Used properly, wardings are pure gold, Kaleidoscopic Doom is a nasty trick, and it still gets a full casting progression, as well as a few other assorted goodies. The feat requisites are annoying, but not completely useless, especially if you mix it with other PrCs (Archmage, Incantatrix, etc).




Well, by similar sorts the Archmage is quite the powerful PrC too.


----------



## Ringmereth

Revised concept:

Erisis Machelar, Human Ranger 2/Wizard 2

Erisis was raised by common parents, in a common town, with a common life. His family ran an inn, and Erisis, eldest of three children, was expected to inherit the buisness when his parents became too old. The boy was fascinated by the travelers who passed through the Dalelands town and stayed in their inn. Mysterious cloaked figures, rowdy mercenaries, elderly sages, cunning (but rarely cunning enough) scam artists, and all manner of strange and intruiging characters were common sights in his home. After years of hearing tales of adventure and daring, running an inn seemed like a boring life to like forward too, indeed.

Fighting with humanoids broke out near a neighboring city, and Erisis, like the other boys in his town, joined the army. Recognizing that while his physical strength was less than ideal for a soldier, his wits and coordination would serve him well. After some brief training, he was placed in charge of a squad of archers. His skill with the bow and, moreover, his innate grasp of tactics, soon propelled him into a leadership position. He was invited to stay with the army after the short conflict, and was schooled in magic, for which he had an even greater affinity. Year passed while he honed his skill, but no conflicts arose. He decided to travel in hopes of putting his skills to use, and left the Dalelands to explore Cormyr. He found little adventure there, though he enjoyed himself nonetheless, and a year later returned home. He was devistated to learn that a trio of Cyricists had sacked his family's inn and murdered his younger sister and maimed his father. Unable to face his family, he left once again, this time for good.


----------



## Thanee

To find a character portrait, this thread over at the wizard boards might be useful.

CLICK

Googling for 'Neverwinter Nights Portraits' or 'RPG Portraits' is also helpful.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace

Wow.  I keep looking for halfling druid/monks, but keep getting distracted by naked girls


----------



## Thanee

Those are certainly easier to find than halfling druid/monks... 

WotC also has a rather extensive art gallery on their site.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Maybe you should play a naked girl instead.

Bard/monk with perform: striptease


----------



## Scotley

Yes, halfling pics are in short supply. (no pun intended) I'll find something good eventually.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis

In all fairness, I should offer my spot in the drawing for players to someone else, since I do remember a fair bit of the computer game - I've been thinking about it all day.

And, realistically, at this point in time I don't really have enough free time to do a character as well as the campaign would deserve.

But, if there is an alternate list, put me there with Bro' Shatterstone. 

Thanks.
R
` E


----------



## silentspace

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe you should play a naked girl instead.
> 
> Bard/monk with perform: striptease




hehe.

why monk?


----------



## Timothy

More fleshed out character concept.

Tsa'morram is a ghostwise halfling that had a wanderlust he could not deny. He is one of the few Ghostwise halflings that has gone out of the forest into the open. Tsa'morram adjusted quickly to the outside world, changing his name to Tom Sarram. He talks quite a lot, even for a normal halfling. But when he wants to be silent, he is silent. He is clothed in what he sees as civilised clothes, but somehow he isn't able to shake the feral appearance that he has to people that only do not know Ghostwise halflings (quite alot)

When he heard tales of a ruined city far away, his wanderlust got the best of him and he signed up immediatly.


----------



## silentspace

Here's Pumba Littletoes, Strongheart Halfling

click


----------



## hafrogman

silentspace said:
			
		

> hehe.
> 
> why monk?




because. . . she's naked.  No armor.  duh!  =)


----------



## Timothy

ah yeah, a picture.

I could use the first, it was my avatar a long way back. But I've decided that the second one (although very gnomy) looks the part of a ghostwise halfling.


----------



## Thanee

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> In all fairness, I should offer my spot in the drawing for players to someone else, since I do remember a fair bit of the computer game - I've been thinking about it all day.
> 
> And, realistically, at this point in time I don't really have enough free time to do a character as well as the campaign would deserve.




Ok.

I won't make an alternate list, I don't see the use in those... but everyone who does not get to play now will be preferred, if one should be needed, which I hope not, of course. 

Going to sleep now, tomorrow morning (in roughly 8 hours), I will make a decision then... so we can proceed!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid

I would *definitely* like to be in on this . . . But, as you know, Thanee, I'm having access issues currently (should be cleared soon), but if that's not an issue, great. I like option 1 a _lot_, though it may necessitate lots of "sense motive" rolling.  I don't like option 2, but I wouldn't object if everyone else liked it.

I'm thinking a female spellthief.  I don't have *any* idea what this campaign looks like, so I might go fighter/barbarian or cleric instead. I don't have any character ideas otherwise, sorry, so if I'm out, I'm out.


----------



## Thanee

*The Party*

Alright... then let's see what my d20 comes up with... 15, 3, 5, 17, 8.


hafrogman
Krug
Mista Collins
Scotley
Voadam
Congratulations and thanks to everyone for your interest! 


Now, let's get on with the character creation.

First, let's recap what options you guys prefer.

hafrogman - 1) maybe? 2) maybe?
Krug - 1) N/A 2) N/A
Mista Collins - 1) maybe? 2) maybe?
Scotley - 1) Yes 2) Yes
Voadam - 1) No 2) Yes

Hmm... now what to make out of this? From here it looks like we would use both of them, but I guess it's best to ask you again for a definite decision, so please give me a reply to see, that you have read this and include 'Yes', 'No' or 'abstain' for both options 1) and 2).

Also, since some of you have not made up their mind as for a character concept yet, please do so and post *Race*, *Classes* (for Gestalt) and a short *Background Synopsis* about what you have in mind. *No* complete sheets at this point, please!

So far, from your posts, I could gather the following. Please let me know, if you want to go with that or change anything.

hafrogman - dwarven fighter/barbarian or fighter/scout
Krug - <undecided> <undecided>/<undecided>
Mista Collins - human druid/<undecided> (scout or ranger would probably work well)
Scotley - halfling cleric/bard
Voadam - <undecided> sorcerer/paladin (?)


Some open questions from Voadam:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Is harper mage from the CS an option? I like the harpers and the class a bunch.




Generally, yes. Since it looks very likely, that we are using the Gestalt rules, no prestige classes could be used, unless I come up with a good concept to mix them in.

One thing I had thought about, that you could level in a prestige class instead of your FULL Gestalt progression (i.e. only one class then for those levels). That might be a fair approach.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> How do you handle paladins and their code? Do you expect paladins to be exemplars of strict honor and shining goodness or are you fine with whatever as long as the character is basically a good guy?




Well, I expect paladins to be more than just good guys, but I'm not overly strict in applying their code.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> And any feats for casting in armor?




Still Spell? 

The battle sorcerer variant from Unearthed Arcana (or warmage) could probably work combined with the Battle Caster feat.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins: Mielikki followers often are druid/rangers, maybe that would work well for your nature's warrior. They even have a few benefits with armor and their spiritual oath (all ranger armor allowed).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## unleashed

Oh well, still no active FR game for me...hope you all have a good game.


----------



## Bront

Enjoy 

Unleashed, you could always start a Gestalt game


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, guys! 



> Unleashed, you could always start a Gestalt game




Well, there seems to be plenty interest... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krug

Well I'd say yes to option 2, which would make things really interesting. Yes to option 1, to keep things interesting.

Thinking of a guy who's a swashbuckler sort... hmm...


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alright... then let's see what my d20 comes up with... 15, 3, 5, 17, 8.
> 
> 
> hafrogman
> Krug
> Mista Collins
> Scotley
> Voadam
> Congratulations and thanks to everyone for your interest!




Woohoo!



> Now, let's get on with the character creation.
> 
> First, let's recap what options you guys prefer.
> 
> hafrogman - 1) maybe? 2) maybe?
> Krug - 1) N/A 2) N/A
> Mista Collins - 1) maybe? 2) maybe?
> Scotley - 1) Yes 2) Yes
> Voadam - 1) No 2) Yes
> 
> Hmm... now what to make out of this? From here it looks like we would use both of them, but I guess it's best to ask you again for a definite decision, so please give me a reply to see, that you have read this and include 'Yes', 'No' or 'abstain' for both options 1) and 2).




No, and Yes again, though the first is not rabidly so.

A few follow up questions.

Are you running gestalt to be no mulitclassing and or no prestige classes?

Would LA interact with both class tracks or just one (i.e sorc 1 pal2 la +1 aasimar 1)?


----------



## Mista Collins

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Mista Collins: Mielikki followers often are druid/rangers, maybe that would work well for your nature's warrior. They even have a few benefits with armor and their spiritual oath (all ranger armor allowed).




I even thought druid/fighter, focusing more on the fighter part and using the druid spells to help boost his ability. But I am always open to suggestions. Where would I find information on Mielikki followers?

P.S. I like your d20 you rolled


----------



## Mista Collins

Oh yah, almost forgot....

1)I love this idea(YES)
2)This idea is cool also (YES)


----------



## hafrogman

Lucky Number 3!  Woohoo  =)

I'd like to thank the academy, my parents, and all the little people I stepped on to get here today!

okay.  I have read your post, Thanee.

1) Abstain
2) Yes


Kylest Soulstone

Dwarven Fighter/Scout

When Kylest was still a stripling, his father journeyed far and wide as a trader.  Although they rarely saw each other, Kylest's father was still very important to the young dwarf.  Then one day, his father did not return when expected.  He and his mother waited, then waited some more.  Finally news reached them of the destruction of Phlan, the town Kylest's father had been visiting.  The clan took it upon itself to raise the child of their fallen brother.  However, Kylest could never forget his father, the memories of childhood blended with fantasy in his mind.  When word came of the attempts to retake Phlan, he knew that he had to go there.  He didn't know how or why, but he knew he had to travel into the city and find some sign of his father.  Stand where his father stood and shout defiance at those who had inherited the city.  He would reclaim Phlan and make his father proud.



two portraits. . . one where you can still actually see some detail, and one small enough that it could be used in the map.


----------



## Pyrex

Thanee said:
			
		

> One thing I had thought about, that you could level in a prestige class instead of your FULL Gestalt progression (i.e. only one class then for those levels). That might be a fair approach.




I did this in the gestalt game I ran for a while and given how much easer being gestalt made qualifying for a PrC it came out amazingly balanced.  You might also still require being 5th level before taking a PrC though.


----------



## silentspace

Good luck with the game!


----------



## Seonaid

Have fun, ya'll! See you around the boards.


----------



## Thanee

Thank you! 


Okay, with a resounding yes for the Gestalt option (5/5) and only Voadam being opposed to the secret sheets, but not rabidly so , with hafrogman abstaining (3/4), we will be using both options. If the first option turns out to be problematic, which I really don't think it will, we can still switch it off later.

I will still make sheets for everyone to see, they will just feature much more general descriptions, where the character is described, but not mechanically detailed.

@Mista Collins: The Mielikki stuff is found in the FRCS, in the beginning chapter under the class description for druids. And I suppose Mielikki is also described in detail in the back where all the major deities are, otherwise in Faiths and Pantheons. Of course, you can choose what you want to do, it's just an idea.

*About Gestalt and LA/PrC:*

Still open to suggestions, but I think the following should work, and be a little more open than my initial proposal...

- LA replaces the full Gestalt progression for one level, but you can buy it off later (per UA rules (UA pg. 18)).
- One PrC can be chosen, but it will likewise replace the full Gestalt progression. In some cases (let me know in advance, if you plan for a PrC, so I can look it up) I will have to add a minimum ECL requirement to enter the class, or even add additional prerequisites. Most PrC should not be a problem, since they have some prerequisites based directly on the character level, anyways (BAB, skill ranks, spell levels, etc), but others do this by using certain class abilities from multiple classes, which under the Gestalt rules would be easier to obtain than it should be.
- No other form of multiclassing is permitted. You can switch between your Gestalt progression (the two initial classes) and the PrC freely, however.

Does that work for you?

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I have posted some posting guidelines, where I also detailed some technical stuff, how I want to run the game, in the first post. I will also added a 'What to do now?' section there now...


----------



## hafrogman

Swordfish


----------



## hafrogman

A pair of minor questions. . .

- Shall we roll out 2nd level HD (using invisible castle) or will you?

- When awarded stat points. . . can we purchase more than one point at once?  (i.e. the 4 points at level 4 is enough to bump a 14 to a 16.  Is this okay, or only 1 point per attribute per level?)


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman said:
			
		

> - Shall we roll out 2nd level HD (using invisible castle) or will you?




You get max for both levels... you can roll yourself once you level up.



> - When awarded stat points. . . can we purchase more than one point at once?  (i.e. the 4 points at level 4 is enough to bump a 14 to a 16.  Is this okay, or only 1 point per attribute per level?)




You can spend them however you like, so yes, that's ok.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alright... then let's see what my d20 comes up with... 15, 3, 5, 17, 8.




Oh darn.  

Oh well I'm still on the alternate list right Thanee?   (And by my count the first one to ask to be on that list.  )


----------



## Krug

All right how about a Oog, Goblin Rogue 2/Warlock 2?


----------



## Thanee

Sure, sounds fun. 

Just note, that a goblin might have a few more difficulties in Phlan, considering, that it is (usually) evil humanoids like these plaguing the city (not goblins specifically, but many of the citizens won't really see a difference there). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh well I'm still on the alternate list right Thanee?   (And by my count the first one to ask to be on that list.  )




Well, I don't really keep one, but other than that... yeah. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krug

I guess Oog could look like this:
http://home.tiscalinet.ch/lborka/Images/Goblin king.jpg

Will put more points into Disguise so he can go around like an ugly gnome or halfling. 

I've sent over the ability scores after the PB and racial adjustments. Also, who rolls the d6 to raise the ability scores? 

There's an email roller here if you want to use that: http://www.irony.com/mailroll.html

_Oops. Just reread your first post and realised you'll roll the D6es. _


----------



## Thanee

Yep, I wanted to make the first rolls, but after that you can roll many dice yourself, using the invisible castle online dice roller. I will still do all the rolls in combat (it's better if the rolls are not known before the combat resolution IMHO) and of course secret rolls, but for other dice rolls (skill uses, hit point rolls, etc) you can use the dice roller yourself then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Enjoy
> 
> Unleashed, you could always start a Gestalt game




Bront, that would mean work for me.


----------



## Scotley

Cool, I'm in! My infant son is ill and demanding a lot of attention this weekend, but I should be able to get to work on my character tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee

Best wishes for your son then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

The secret password phrase is . . .  "Flumphy goodness".


----------



## Mista Collins

bunglechucky chubbernuckyll is the coolest thing you could ever say.


----------



## Scotley

*You've got mail*

"testing 1,2,3, hey is this thing on?"


----------



## Voadam

So will the group intro be us fresh off the boat and meeting each other for the first time as we sign up to help out Phlan from the evils besetting it?


----------



## Thanee

Yes, but we will start with a prologue, where you get to know each other.

In the first post, I will ask you to provide us with a pretty detailed description of your respective characters, which seems like a good idea when the characters are introduced then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

A quick information:

I aim to start the campaign around the next weekend, or rather early next week, because of GenCon; I suppose that's enough time to get your characters finished (and for me to put them into html afterwards).

If you send the sheets to me, just use plain text, if possible.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sounds good. Eldwyn is coming along nicely and I expect to have a reasonably complete draft to you no later than Thursday.


----------



## Voadam

I plan for my IC speeches to be in *white bold* as my color. Paladins wear the gleaming bright white hats after all.


----------



## hafrogman

Kylest will speak, "Like this."

Matches his eyes, doncha know.


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn will favor "this color."


----------



## Thanee

Those colors are all perfectly fine. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

selvaggio will speak in a nice green


----------



## Voadam

I have family coming in for the weekend and expect to be offline Friday until Monday.

Thannee I will get you as much of a character sheet description, etc. as I can before then.


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins: One thing that came to mind... you should probably use the variant rules from UA for rangers without animal companion. ... or maybe not (see below). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

I know it's not my issue or anything, but I can't ever recall seeing such an option.  Could you point me to it to satisfy my curiosity?


----------



## Voadam

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I know it's not my issue or anything, but I can't ever recall seeing such an option.  Could you point me to it to satisfy my curiosity?




UA urban rangers don't get companions, they get urban tracking using gather info and HIP in any terrain.


----------



## hafrogman

my books says they're just limited in the size of animal companion.


----------



## Thanee

That's a very good question, actually... I think I mixed something up there! 

I know I have looked for replacements for the animal companion class feature before, and for some reason I thought I had seen it in UA, but you are absolutely right, of course. My bad!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I have returned from the Land of Gaming (which some would call Gen Con) and it was nuts (like it always is).


----------



## Thanee

Sweet, hope you had fun! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krug

Thanee could I get your email again? Can't find it in the first post.


----------



## Thanee

Yes, I removed it from there after everyone contacted me.

I'll send you a mail to reply to...

(You could also look into your 'sent mails' folder, of course. )

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

So, how's everyone getting along with their character creation? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

good good good, just have to edit the character sheet due to stat changes. I will have it emailed to you shortly there after.


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:
			
		

> So, how's everyone getting along with their character creation?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I think I'm done, yesnomaybe?  I sent off the password as requested, but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think I'm done, yesnomaybe?  I sent off the password as requested, but haven't heard anything since.




Yep, yep, still working (slowly, admittedly) on the character sheets. So many distractions... 

But once I have received the last full character submission, I will make haste to get things rolling. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> good good good, just have to edit the character sheet due to stat changes. I will have it emailed to you shortly there after.




Sweet, that would make three then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Yes, Eldwyn is ready to go in long since the in DM's care.


----------



## Voadam

I e-mailed in character stats and a picture link but I still need to write up a background and description (though I'm going with the picture for the description and saying his hair turned white when his sorcerer magic manifested).


----------



## Krug

Char emailed.


----------



## Mista Collins

Selvaggio re-sent and ready to go


----------



## Thanee

We should get started within the next days then...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I made a change to the ability increase house rule...



> * Every 4th level, when the character can increase an ability score, he or she gains 4 points instead, which are spent on the base abilities (without racial or magical increases figured in) just like Point Buy during character creation. The cost to raise an ability to 19+ this way is 4 points for each increase. Points not spent are wasted.




This makes things a little easier, and it makes no difference up to 11th level, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> I e-mailed in character stats and a picture link but I still need to write up a background and description (though I'm going with the picture for the description and saying his hair turned white when his sorcerer magic manifested).




Ok. If you need some more time with the background (I've seen, that you are hunting for older editions background information about The Great Rift ), that's no problem, but it would be cool, if you can get the description ready, because that would be quite useful when we start.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok. If you need some more time with the background (I've seen, that you are hunting for older editions background information about The Great Rift ), that's no problem, but it would be cool, if you can get the description ready, because that would be quite useful when we start.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Description and Background sent. I think that completes everything I need to send you.


----------



## Thanee

Ah, nice. Will take a look at it right away. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Characters are all fine, if I havn't emailed you yet, I will do so soon (on sunday probably) with any small errors I found and the link to your online sheet.

I'll create the IC thread on sunday (won't get around to do that prior to that; too tired today and too little time tomorrow).

EDIT: Done (see below)!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sounds good. I may not be able to post until Monday, we are taking a day trip on Sunday.


----------



## Thanee

Ok.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

*Setting Sail*

The first IC thread is now posted HERE.

*When you start posting there, please include your character's description in the first post (as detailed as you like, but detailed enough to get a good idea about the appearance) and please wait for everyone to have posted at least once before proceeding in the usual manner.*

Please review the Posting Guidelines in the first post of this thread, if you havn't done so already.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Phoenix

Thanee said:
			
		

> I suppose we have more than enough potential players by now...
> 
> Originally, I had thought to leave the recruitment open til tuesday, but it seems reasonable to close it much sooner, given the number of responses already.
> 
> 01 Ringmereth
> 02 khavren
> 03 hafrogman
> 04 Timothy
> 05 Krug
> 06 silentspace
> 07 Kohbiel
> 08 Mista Collins
> 09 Bront
> 10 Ferrix
> 11 Rino
> 12 unleashed
> 13 Keia
> 14 Raging Epistaxis
> 15 Scotley
> 16 GlassJaw
> 17 Voadam
> 18 Pyrex
> 19 Brother Shatterstone
> 20 Seonaid
> 
> Because 20 seems like a really fitting number, I'll wait for one last person to apply, and after that the recruitment is closed and I will randomly draw the players to get on the ship to New Phlan. If alternates will be needed, I don't hope so, but you never know, everyone else will have first dibs on a spot then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Ooooo....can that be me?  I'm oh so pretty and smart....actually I'd love to be a part of this game LOVE too....if you need examples of writing see my Metropolis games...


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, but the party is put together already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins: The IC thread is up and running. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Sorry, I was busy with stuff... I posted


----------



## Thanee

No problem, I just wanted to have everyone post once at least before proceeding. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

[adam sandler impersonation]"I see what is going on here, it takes two to tango.... or something like that..... proceed"[/impersonation]


----------



## Voadam

I will be away on vacation 9/2-9/6 and also 9/9


----------



## Thanee

Thanks for letting us know... and speaking of vacations, I'm probably gone for a few days the week after.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I updated all the character sheets (mostly very minor stuff, like adding bedrolls for everyone, I'm sure you can spare the single silver piece ).

If you think anything is wrong in there, please let me know.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Since I will be gone for a few days, I'll save the entering of the port for the weekend (when I'm back here).

Feel free to have your characters discuss anything of importance (like that offer to stick together ) in the meantime. Once you are in Phlan, you will get some directions (i.e. possible missions) as well, the journey by ship was mostly to get a feel for the characters and have them introduced. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Big post and your arrival in Phlan coming up within the next few hours...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just a little information... you don't need to worry about keeping the tally of how much silver pieces are being spent on food and lodging, I will do that in a 'party treasury' post, which I will put up in the info thread eventually.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Scotley:



> I see one of our shipmates has wasted no time.




If you meant the 'Missing Brother' mission, that's not posted on the city hall. 

I only listed it there, as a reminder. In general every sort of mission will be included in that post, regardless of where you heard or read about it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Edited post to address only the posted missions,
Thanks,


----------



## Voadam

I will be away on vacation from 10/9-10/15.


----------



## Thanee

Sorry for the delay! I'll write the next post tomorrow after the weekend (which was a little too busy).

In any case, I'd need to know in what general direction you want to go then (so far I assume, you will check out the graveyard), so I can speed up things a bit now to compensate for the slowdown. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

The graveyard gets my vote followed by the clearing of a block.


----------



## Mista Collins

My vote lies with the majority of the group.


----------



## Thanee

Working on the post now, sorry again for the delay. 

Will take a moment, tho, since I want to include an overview over the interesting parts of civilized Phlan, which might be useful in future, and also head right to the next day, so you don't have to wait any longer to get out.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Krug

Graveyard is fine with me...


----------



## Scotley

Wow, nice info posts. I'm feeling like I've been remiss in my own games. Guess I'll have to do some work now.


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman (Kylest) has dropped all PbP activity due to heavy time constraints (he had posted a note about it, which I must have missed).

So, one spot will be free for a replacement, if someone is interested. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Thanee said:
			
		

> hafrogman (Kylest) has dropped all PbP activity due to heavy time constraints (he had posted a note about it, which I must have missed).
> 
> So, one spot will be free for a replacement, if someone is interested.



I am interested, Thanee, if my credit is good for you.  Were you thinking of someone making a new character or taking over the old one?


----------



## Thanee

_“Credits will do fine.”_ 

I generally prefer making a new character myself, so I wouldn't ask anyone to take over an existing one, and it is no problem to get in new characters in this campaign at pretty much any point, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Thanee said:
			
		

> I generally prefer making a new character myself, so I wouldn't ask anyone to take over an existing one, and it is no problem to get in new characters in this campaign at pretty much any point, anyways.



Kühl, let me read up on the OOC and IC thread and I'll submit a new one by the end of the week.


----------



## Voadam

Somehow I expect Kylest will discover the undead of the graveyard in a rather fatal manner shortly.

Welcome aboard Brand, look forward to seeing what type of gestalt hero you come up with.


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Voadam said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Brand, look forward to seeing what type of gestalt hero you come up with.



Thanks, Voadam.

I don't think I'll be able to manage it this evening, Thanee.  Hopefully I can "bastel" something together by tomorrow evening (EST).  Looks like you could use another fighter-type?  I'd be happy to fill a skill or tactical void if there is one missing.


----------



## Thanee

I don't think the party really has some severe lack of anything right now, but some martial character would certainly be useful. As I said somewhere, there is quite a bit of fighting coming along. 

BTW, not sure if you know, character sheets are not known to the other players (or anyone else for that matter), you should send me your draft via e-mail. Once you have a basic idea (no need to hurry, a few days are fine with me) and have your ability scores distributed, please send me an e-mail with those, so I can roll up your bonus ability points (as explained in first post here). And if you have any questions, feel free to ask away. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity

OK, I've updated the sheet and am ready to go.  Would you like me to email the final version to you?

Feel free to put me in whenever you like or tell me when I can step in.  Woohoo, I'm excited!


----------



## Scotley

Welcome, it will be nice to have you as a player as well as a DM.


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Scotley said:
			
		

> Welcome, it will be nice to have you as a player as well as a DM.



Thanks, Scotley, I look forward to joining you.


----------



## Thanee

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Would you like me to email the final version to you?




Yes, please! 



> Feel free to put me in whenever you like or tell me when I can step in.




Will do.



> Woohoo, I'm excited!






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Thanee, as you could see in my email, I changed the character a bit.  Let me know if that's a problem.


----------



## Thanee

No, looks fine. 

I'll put you into the game in the next update (this evening).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I hope it's clear, how I would like this to proceed... all the players post their actions to the Combat Declaration-thread, once they are all there (or two days have passsed), I will resolve the first combat round and write a summary in the IC-thread, then write a post to the CD-thread to initiate the next round, and so on. The IC-thread will only have my summary posts then, until the combat is over, then we simply proceed there as normal.

In short: You are supposed to post to the [COMBAT] thread right now and nowhere else ('cept here in the OOC, which is always open to post to, of course). 

The PC icons on the map still need some work (esp. Oog/Elmus (I might look for a different pic to use, the b/w one doesn't translate well to 32px), maybe Eldwyn (thinking about making a mounted icon, which would probably be useful) and Thunder maybe, I've made an icon for him now, but maybe BO wants to change it). I only made this rather quickly, so we have the map up for now, I'll try to make them a little more pretty over time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Bad time for this, but I'm going to be out of town with limited or no connection until Friday. I sort of posted two action, but feel free to npc Eldwyn to keep things moving. Sorry 
Scotley


----------



## Thanee

No problem, Scotley. 

I have updated the PC icons for now, you might want to shift-reload the page to see them.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Took the liberty to NPC Thunder this round, since the action seemed pretty straightforward. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

BTW, if you are curious about the dice rolls (naked without modifiers), you can find them HERE.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Good job on the maps Thanee, very nice.

How do you do them?


----------



## Mista Collins

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> Good job on the maps Thanee, very nice.




Thank you! 



> How do you do them?




It's a Javascript (obviously, since it needs Javascript to run ). It's not written by me, I just modified it some to suit my own mapping needs. It just places lots of small 32x32px graphics on a grid (the size of which, and even the size of the squares can be modified, but 32x32 seems to work well enough).

BTW, if you havn't noticed, if you leave the mouse hovering over a square, you will get a tooltip with some information about that square (works best in IE, since Firefox has some issues with showing long tooltips; there's an extension out for that, tho)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Before you wonder... *of course, you can proceed to post in the IC-thread normally now.* 


Is it ok for you, the way I'm running combat with the extra thread, now you have seen an example?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

It's a little awkward to switch and check between two IC threads to figure out what is going on, but the extra checking is not that big a deal.


----------



## Mista Collins

it works for me. It makes the flow of the IC post must smoother. I have no problems checking a seperate thread.


----------



## Thanee

You all received 200 XP for the combat.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Exp.! Thanks. I like the format, it is pretty cool and I may try it in a future game. It is an interesting contrast to a friend of mine who likes to keep everything, including all discussion and characters in one thread.


----------



## Voadam

"but the dwarven warrior does not seem to be worried much about the small wound."

Anybody else seen Dawn of the Dead?


----------



## Thanee

Not me. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not me.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Zombie movie where even small seemingly insignificant bites from zombies quickly lead to spreading infection that weakens and then kills the victim within a day. Then they rise up and start looking for the closest new living victim to bite.

For some reason the Kylest bite situation reminded me of it


----------



## Thanee

I see. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

BTW, I'm waiting for you to do something... of course you can just wait and see, if something happens by itself. 

Don't wait on BO, even though Thunder surely would have a few things to say, I guess, but I don't know what's up with him right now (could still be Civ 4 being more interesting than EN-World ). He will just tag along for now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the nudge, I was waiting to give everyone a chance to pipe in.


----------



## Thanee

Added a small house rule about rangers, favored enemies and Knowledge checks (they gain their FE bonus on Knowledge checks to identify their favored enemies and learn about their powers and vulnerabilities, and can treat those checks as trained, even with no ranks in the skill).

I'm sure you will agree, that this just makes sense. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I actually have that same house rule in the table games I run. Good call.


----------



## Scotley

I'll be out of touch until early next week, please npc Eldwyn as needed. He'll go alone with the majority as far as our next mission is concerned.


----------



## Thanee

For completing the mission, everyone receives 300 XP.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

- Thanee 
I saw that you lost a player and was wondering if there is room for one more?
I have an idea of a dwarven mnk/fig. 
Let me know thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Well, I already have a replacement, but he is currently extremely occupied unfortunately, which doesn't help much, but I'm willing to wait a bit more and let the character tag along in the meantime.

I will consider getting another replacement eventually, though, so I will keep that in mind.

Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I actually meant to write a little more than that (your entrance in the slum district and the beginning of a new chapter), but I doubt I will manage that today, so it has to wait until tomorrow or the weekend. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Kordunn will use diplomacy in being friendly with slum residents he hopes to provide him with info on Amber.


----------



## Voadam

After Friday I will be out pretty much until the 3rd.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Mista Collins

Same to you!


----------



## Thanee

Merry Christmas. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, merry christmas...

Just a quick note:

I won't touch this for the rest of the week. Hopefully the backups will be restorable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Google Hits:

[IC]
01 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...ance+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1
02 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=15
03 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...ance+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=7
04 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=16
05 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=13
06 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...ance+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=8
07 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...ance+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=5
08 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=23
09 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=24
10 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...ance+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=6
11 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...ance+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=3









*OOC:*



01 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...sure+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1
02 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=12
03 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...anee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=8
04 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=11
05 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=10
06 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...anee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=5
07 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...anee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=9
08 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...sure+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=2
09 http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache...nee+www.enworld.org&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=14

Yahoo Hits:

[INFO]
01 http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?p=...ors+revelations&d=f7EtrEaqMpqY&icp=1&.intl=us

[COMBAT]
01 http://216.109.125.130/search/cache...radiance+thanee&d=SyOXV0aqMraA&icp=1&.intl=us

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Cool.
I'll be waiting for your signal to start back up again. 


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Unless there is a message (I havn't seen one yet) that the database cannot be reconstructed, I would like to wait until next week before continuing, since if it gets reconstructed, then everything that happened in between is going to be lost.

Until then, I'll try to hunt down the other pieces of the puzzle...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Can't find the INFO thread in the Google Cache... :\

But at least the IC seems to be pretty much complete, that's quite a relief.

Of course, the above-linked pages will not always remain in the cache, so it is necessary to save them (which I have already done, of course) and probably load them up to have them available as reference, if the database cannot be restored.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee, I'm looking forward to continuing. Could you tell me how you found the Google stuff? I'd like to try and recover some of the posts from my own games. 

Thanks,
Scotley


----------



## Thanee

I searched (Google) for www.enworld.org plus some keywords (in this case Pool of Radiance and Thanee, since I was fairly sure to have posted on every page of the thread).

Then there is a link on the bottom of the results page, reading something like 'repeat the search including the results not shown' (actual text might differ, but that's roughly the meaning of it); hit that link.

Then go through the list and look into the cache link shown under every entry.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I'll be around waiting and waiting until we start. I'm just glad ENWorld is back. Even if it is just partly there


----------



## Thanee

Found the INFO thread in the yahoo cache, now we should have everything important. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the search advice. It paid off. I actually had better luck at Yahoo than Google.


----------



## Thanee

That's great, Scotley! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Since it looks like we will have to go with what we have, I will add links to the missing posts in the IC thread later today and afterwards we can continue where we were.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> +1 greatsword = 2,400 gp sell/party buy value 1,200 gp for Kylest
> 
> +2 warhammer = 8,362 gp sv = 4,181 gp
> 
> +1 short sword = 2,360 go sv = 1,180 gp.
> 
> I would suggest we have magic weapons for our undead run in case of incorporeals like shadows or ghosts.
> 
> So I will have Kordunn volunteer to buy the short sword for now (it is not size small so halflings and "halflings" will probably not want it, though Kordunn will defer to another if they want it as he can use magic missiles against incorporeals).
> 
> So:
> 
> Eldwynn, Oog, Kordunn, Kylest, Selvagio. 1st run split 5 ways with 200 gp reward spent on IDs with unknown with loot worth 4,181 + 1,180 + 725 = 6,086 / 5 = 1,217.2 gp each.
> 
> Second run Koto's well = +88 gp each for everyone but Aylor
> 
> And third run split 7 ways for the pit
> 
> ~3,300 gp in coins and gems, 175 gp for mw breastplate, 1,200 gp for +1 greatsword - 100 = 4,575 / 7 = 653.55
> 
> So net
> Eldwynn 1,958.75
> Oog 1,958.75
> Kordunn 1,958.75 - 1,180 = 778.75 + short sword +1
> Kylest 1,958.75 - 1,200 = 758.75 + greatsword +1
> Selvaggio 1,958.75
> Zolonsho 741.55
> Aylor 653.55
> 
> Selling scrolls and warhammer and mw armors.
> 
> Sound good to everybody?
> 
> Anybody want the mw breastplate? Only 175 gp and can be sold for that much.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Climbing the ruined walls of the keep is a DC 20 Climb check.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Do the apparitions trip detect evil (according to the power description all undead do regardless of their actual alignment)?


----------



## Thanee

Yes, they do.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4.


----------



## Thanee

Alright, thanks for the advance 'warning'. 


And just to confuse IC matters a bit more...

Yes, there is something missing currently.
And you have everything you need.
It's really easy. (Don't they always say that? )
The right idea has even been mentioned by one of you before. 
And yes, it's very easy to say that, if one knows the full story. 
But no, it (probably) won't kill you, if you do not find it...

There's a lot of information in posts #210 and #211, might be worth to re-read them, if you can manage the time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Don't you just HATE it when people say things like that.

Okay, let's review.

Keep.  check.
Haunted.  check.

Last stand of the old city.
Ferran Martinez sets up defense.
Horn of Doom on Last Day.
Dead guy sounding a horn.
Dead elf.  Martinez?  More recent?
Symbol of Tyr.
Mysterious Scrap of Paper.  Incomplete.

Suggested ideas:
Talk to them.  Failed.
Turning check?  With Tyr's symbol?


----------



## hafrogman

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "a magical pool?'" Selvaggio scratches his head a bit. "Does anyone know what he could be referring to?"




Kylest looks at the title of the thread.

"Nope, not a clue."


----------



## Mista Collins

haha.... thought someone might like that. Just hoping someone in character would know.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, I thought that was rather revealing as well. Perhaps the bard has heard of these mysterious pools?


----------



## Scotley

I will be traveling for vacation for the next week and unable to post. Please npc Eldwyn as needed.


----------



## Thanee

Have a safe trip. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Krug said:
			
		

> Oog mutters under his breath, since he has nothing to show...




There will be enough for him to do in the future.  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee 

Should I wait for you to bump the combat thread with initiative and whatnot to put up a post saying I blast the brown mold with a magic missile?


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee 

Should I wait for you to bump the combat thread with initiative and whatnot to put up a post saying I blast the brown mold with a magic missile run away like a scared little girl?

I'm serious here.  Molds and oozes scare the bejeebies out of me.  If you do the wrong thing, you just destroyed your game.  

Oh?  You cast fire on the magenta mold?  I'm sorry, it absorbs the energy and devours the entire world in 5 seconds.

Oh?  You looked at the viridian ooze?  I'm sorry, it's acid melts your eyeballs and then steals your wallet.  The rest of you is unharmed.


----------



## Thanee

No, I deliberately did not open up the combat thread, just post your actions in the normal IC flow for now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just let me know, what you want to do.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

I want to steal the 50g onyx (some black gemstone) from the skull of each undead =)

Mmmm. . . profit.

How does one go about laying the undead to rest without simply destroying them?


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I want to steal the 50g onyx (some black gemstone) from the skull of each undead =)




What if there is none? 



> How does one go about laying the undead to rest without simply destroying them?




Well, I guess that's about the only method, at least for the simple ones.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

The frog's tongue is just a projectile (kinda like the roper's strands). There is no AoO for its 'movement'. And there is no AoO for the grapple attempt, because of the frog's special abilities/feats.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

---


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam: I had Kordunn's condition listed wrong last round, he was already severely wounded (below 50% hit points) there (yes, that bite hurts).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

The frog that WOULDN'T DIE.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, that was quite a number of low attack rolls in the end, but I'm confident, that it won't survive the next round. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins: The crocodile has only one attack per round, either bite or tail slap (I assumed that it will use the tail slap). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

opps. I read the SRD wrong. Tail is definitely what it is going to use.


----------



## Thanee

@Scotley:
[SBLOCK]Eldwyn has no bardic healing spells according to my knowledge. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Doh, sorry, I miss read my own sheet. I'll edit my latest post.


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins & Voadam:
[SBLOCK]CLICK[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

haha... I read this thread after already responding to the other one. Thanks.


----------



## Thanee

That was just the redundancy bump in case you go by subsciptions, which tend not to work sometimes. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am in the middle of a across-the-world-move, so my posts maybe a bit sporatic until I can get settle in. I'm still here though! 

-Blood


----------



## Voadam

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> haha... I read this thread after already responding to the other one. Thanks.




Ditto


----------



## Thanee

Sorry for the delay! Will continue later today. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Updated the Experience & Treasure post with the results from the mission; still need to figure in the selling of equipment and so on, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Updated the Treasure post (link above) once more.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Keep adventure recovers:

heavy mace +2 4,156 gp
longsword +1 1,157.5gp
dwarven-sized chainmail +1 650 gp
heavy steel shield +1 585 gp
pyramid-shaped pendant (faint aura, moderate aura)

Civilized Phlan
2,000 gp (reward for clearing Sokol Keep)
500 gp (additional bonus from Porphyrys Cadorna)
-500 gp (5 pearls)
-6 gp (celebration) 

I don't think we can sell the pendant so no gp loot value.

the peals and celebration come out of group loot.

So to be divided among the six of us (Aylor, Kylest, Eldwynn, Kordunn, Selvaggio, Oog)

9,048.5 -506 = 8,542.5 /6 = 1,423.75 gp each added to our previous totals.

So for Kordunn 1,423.75 + 778.75 + short sword +1 =  2,202.5+ short sword +1. Kordunn will spend 2,000 gp to enchant his ranseur leaving him with the short sword +1 and 202.5 gp I believe.

Kordunn would like to take the longsword for himself and trade in his shortsword to be sold as group loot. Kordunn will pay the 2.5 gp difference for the group loot value.

I believe however that Aylor is carrying it right now. If she wants to buy it out of group loot Kordunn will graciously allow the lady first pick on the group loot bargain shopping and stick with his magic short sword.

From previously:

net
Eldwynn 1,958.75
Oog 1,958.75
Kordunn 1,958.75 - 1,180 = 778.75 + short sword +1
Kylest 1,958.75 - 1,200 = 758.75 + greatsword +1
Selvaggio 1,958.75
Aylor 653.55

So now add on 1,423.75 gp each.


----------



## hafrogman

Kylest will continue to hoard his wealth, as any good dwarf should.


----------



## Scotley

It appears none of the goods found thus far fit Eldwyn, in size or style, so I guess he'll take the cash and start getting an enchanted warsling made.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks Voadam! 

@Scotley: Well, yeah, it's not incredibly likely, that you will find magical warslings and such, but you will be able to get enchanted ones in the city. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Hince my earlier inquiries. I'll have to get the masterwork warsling done first then the enchantment. It will be a long term investment I suppose. 

Maybe by the time it is ready I'll be able to aford to add 'Disruption' to it.


----------



## Thanee

The biggest problem there is, that there simply aren't many people who _can_ enchant weapons around. And they have other duties as well, so it will take some time, but it's doable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:
			
		

> The biggest problem there is, that there simply aren't many people who _can_ enchant weapons around.




Hence our next mission being the clearing out of the aforemention temple to encourage the immigration of clerics?  Stop 'em at the border.

"I'm sorry, sir.  You're going to have to go through customs, and a quick alignment detector.  And we're going to need to see a copy of your character sheet.  You do have the Enchant Magical Arms and Armor feat, don't you?"


----------



## Thanee

LOL

The temple is just an option, you have many options to pursuit currently.

But as the priest said, once the temple is freed, they will have more time for you (and probably more will be sent to help reinforce the temple, which might give them another one able to enchant stuff).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Selvaggio doesn't mind what the next step is. as long as it is a step forward in freeing/cleaning the city.


----------



## Thanee

Here are some choices where to go next:

Dirtan's quest. Helping the gnome recover the hidden treasures from the old temple. This will also most likely leave you in good standing with the followers of Tyr in New Phlan. However, this might be rather dangerous.

Mantor's Library. Follow the leads given by Ferran Martinez, the former high priest of Sokol Keep. It's uncertain what dangers to expect here.

Valhingen Graveyard. Venture deeper into the realms of the undead. This might be rather dangerous as well.

Investigate about the strange amulet found around the frog's neck near Sokol Keep on Thorn Island.

Explore the surrounding area of Phlan, possibly trying to find the camps of the troublesome kobold tribes. While kobolds are not known to be strong fighters, they might be rather numerous.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Kordunn said:
			
		

> Lady Aylor




  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bye
> Thanee




A gold dwarf is ever courteous.   The hard part was looking up Oog's cover name he goes by.


----------



## hafrogman

Voadam said:
			
		

> The hard part was looking up Oog's cover name he goes by.




You'd think the hard part for YOU would be remembering my character     Congratulations on success.  1 out of 3. . . .


----------



## Voadam

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Congratulations on success.  1 out of 3. . . .




Woohoo! I'm on a roll now. And all it took was playing alongside Kylest for almost a year. I'm sure I'll remember your other characters after those other games last as long.


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> The hard part was looking up Oog's cover name he goes by.




I will add it to the character list-up at the beginning of the RG, INFO and COMBAT thread and in the OOC thread...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Cover name? Whatever do you all mean?  ::wink wink nudge nudge::


----------



## Thanee

As for the rooms... single rooms are a little more expensive. 

Let's say you have two bigger rooms, one houses the three dwarves, the other one Eldwyn, 'Elmus' and Selvaggio plus Rover and Intrepido.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Post edited in response.


----------



## Thanee

Waiting until tomorrow now, before I continue there... giving the others a chance to 'wake up'. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

pfft, lazy bums.  It's their own fault.


----------



## Voadam

Bloodweaver, did you want to have Aylor buy out the magical longsword+1 to have as her own portion of party loot? If not Kordunn will have done so by selling his short sword.

I left it vague in my post in referring to what sword Kordunn is now equipped with.


----------



## Mista Collins

@Thanee: Looking over my character sheet, I noticed a MW Chain Shirt is listed. As a druid aren't I prohibited from wearing this?


----------



## Thanee

Normally yes, but as a Druid of Mielikki you can use weapons & armor as a ranger without violating your spiritual oath.

It's been a while, that I told you that, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver, did you want to have Aylor buy out the magical longsword+1 to have as her own portion of party loot? If not Kordunn will have done so by selling his short sword.




I guess you can assume, that Aylor does not want to keep the longsword.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

oh yah, I forgot all about the ability to use those.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Voadam said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver, did you want to have Aylor buy out the magical longsword+1 to have as her own portion of party loot? If not Kordunn will have done so by selling his short sword.
> 
> I left it vague in my post in referring to what sword Kordunn is now equipped with.



Naw, Thats ok. You character can have it. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1

With the approx. 2k gp that Aylor has, will she eventually be able to purchase the necklance of natural weapons from the savage species handbook. It seems to be a better buy than the monk amulet. Or should she just save up for the monk belt?

-Blood


----------



## hafrogman

Time for the combat declarations thread?

Map?


----------



## Thanee

I don't think that is really necessary... just continue without breaking into combat rounds (that would only take forever ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

But. . . I want to KEEL DEM!!!!

Just ooc and wing it, or I'm not allowed to go after the orcs?


----------



## Thanee

Sure, you can do what you want.



Spoiler



.. as long as Kylest is capable of doing it...



Combats can be handled in a sortof role-playing fashion as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins: It's rather likely, that you will meet the orcs at the temple. They are both on the eastern river bank after all, and there isn't that much besides some old and mostly ruined residences and the old temple. And the graveyard, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I will be away from saturday to tuesday/wednesday.

You can assume, that Dirtan leaves the decision of the approach to you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

You need to take a boat, anyways (unless you want to swim  ), the question is only where to land... you could go immediately to the temple area, but if you are spotted on the river, that could become unpleasant; or you could land further to the south, where things are safer, of course, then the approach by foot will be longer and more difficult.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry for the delay... will get to the update of the IC (most likely with a surprise round following ) either this evening or tomorrow morning. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Alright, got everything set-up now. I had also noticed, that I totally forgot to initiate the fourth chapter, which I have now made up for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Updated the Treasure section (finally ) with the individual treasure list (also corrected some small errors in there).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Hey, Bloodweaver. 



> Full Movement to X20 (40ft)
> Action: Total Defense




Unless I missed something, Aylor's base movement should be 30 ft. currently.

And you only get one action during the surprise round.
On the good side, the orcs get none. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Fists of Fury




I'm not entirely sure what you mean by that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by that.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fist_of_fury

She pelts the orc with Bruce Lee!  A very deadly attack, highly advanced martial arts maneuver.  We must only hope that the orc does not have Chuck Norris at his disposal.  For the resulting conflict might very well destroy the universe.


----------



## Thanee

Then I guess it's good, that you have taken care of Norris already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Mental Note: Stop sniffing glue while posting.... 

Sorry about that - I do not know what I was thinking.

-blood


----------



## Thanee

LOL, no problem. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

In case it's not clear from the map and the tooltips, which should show some information when you hover your mouse over a square...

The center portion of the wall of the building you are in is collapsed and there is only some rubble now (P31, O31, Q31, Q32), also the bottom wall (V31, V32). The doors are broken, and while they grant some cover, one can simply move through them.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

What's with all the wands?


----------



## Thanee

LOL

Wand is the german word for Wall (pronounced more like Wunt, though)... I had the map already (albeit in german), so I used it and obviously forgot to swap out that one word. Fixed now (maybe needs a shift+reload to overwrite the cache)! 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Surprise Round... Move OR Standard Action only.


----------



## hafrogman

Dagnabbit, didn't notice the surprise round.  *sigh*  I'm being penalized for surprising them!

Interesting thing about the German though.  I wonder if we'll ever meet a Wall of Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, ranged weapons are clearly superior during surprise rounds...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins: Where (or at whom) does Selvaggio shoot the arrow?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

@Thanee: The Gatekeeper


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam and hafrogman:



> I believe that is 20' of movement in a straight line so a charge is possible.




Technically, Kordunn cannot charge, because you are currently hiding and thus there is no unobstructed path (since otherwise the orcs could see you ).

I will allow it, though, for Kylest as well, who is in a similar position, because the surprise round rules are a little wonky with the limited actions (while that is fair, it certainly restricts some reasonable actions overly much). Basically, you step out of hiding, and charge in when Selvaggio fires at that moment, squelching any alarm screams (at least unless he 'rolls' a natural 1, I guess ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Now why would you curse me like that Thanee! It is the idea that counts.


----------



## Thanee

It's a Double 1  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

haha... I tend to prefer doubles over singles. Good thing i got a Double 1.


----------



## Thanee

Changed Kylest's movement slightly to allow everyone to flank. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Most of you (all except Aylor, who is lagging slightly behind, but will catch up soon ) have earned enough XP to level up to 4th (which reminds me, I still need skill and feat choices for Oog's 3rd level )... how shall we do this, since you are right in the middle of a mission.

We could just apply anything, that does not require resting, new hps, BAB, saves, skills, ability points (<- check house rules!), class abilities, etc; but no new spells until you can rest.

How does that sound?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

The fighter|scout with no spell slots finds this a perfectly acceptable proposal.


----------



## Scotley

From page one of the ooc: "* Every 4th level, when the character can increase an ability score, he or she gains 4 points instead, which are spent on the base abilities (without racial or magical increases figured in) just like Point Buy during character creation. The cost to raise an ability to 19+ this way is 4 points for each increase. Points not spent are wasted."

I would like to understand. Eldwyn being a halfling with a 14 dex. could use 2 of his 4 points to increase his dex. from 14 to 16 since without racial adjustment it would be the same as a point buy increase from 12 to 14? However, if he wanted to increase strength from 11 to 13 it would cost 3 points since without racial adjustment it would be making the jump from 13 to 15? 

He could in fact raise Cha to 16 for 2 points, and Dex to 16 with this level boost? 

Either way give us a boost now.


----------



## Mista Collins

@Thanee: It doesn't matter to me how we proceed with leveling. I do have one question though. Are any of the alternative class features from Players Handbook II available?


----------



## Thanee

Scotley said:
			
		

> I would like to understand. Eldwyn being a halfling with a 14 dex. could use 2 of his 4 points to increase his dex. from 14 to 16 since without racial adjustment it would be the same as a point buy increase from 12 to 14? However, if he wanted to increase strength from 11 to 13 it would cost 3 points since without racial adjustment it would be making the jump from 13 to 15?




This is correct.

1) Remove Racial Adjustments
2) Spend 4 PB points
3) Reapply Racial Adjustments

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Mista Collins: Yep, generally pretty much anything from WotC is alright (minus psionics). If I think something specific is not ok, I will tell you right away, when I receive your e-mail with the changes. But I doubt this will come up often. 

@all: When you e-mail me (if you do not have the e-mail address saved, just make a quick post here saying so, and I will e-mail you instead, so you can reply), you only need to post the important changes (ability points, skill ranks, new spells known mostly, and a link to your hit point roll), I don't need everything written up.

HP (reminder): Roll your HD using Invisible Castle with your character's name in the Character Name field and the HD (i.e. 1d8) in the Dice field and a short Note like '4th level hit points' (and one roll only ).

If you roll below HD/2 you get that number (HD/2) instead.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Map of the temple interior will be up later... I will post a temporary link in here, when it is done.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Sent Aylor's level 4 stats to you, that is when she levels up. Hopefully I got them right. 

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

Selvaggio sent.


----------



## Thanee

TEMPLE MAP

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Temple Map has been updated (and is now the first combat map). That means, you might need to shift+reload it, to overwrite your browser's cache, in order to see the new map and not the old one from a few says ago (in the new map, there are two orcs and you are all inside the temple).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Should we use level 4 information, or just use the posted stuff until you get a chance to update?


----------



## Thanee

You can assume the level 4, I will update the sheets tomorrow (won't find the time to do so today).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@hafrogman: In the current situation, I would simply delay to the beginning of next round. You lose nothing, and it makes all further actions much easier to adjudicate.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Character sheets are updated so far.

@Scotley: I still need Eldwyn's 4th-level update. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Aylor will be waiting for her soft little ding when it happens to her.  

-Blood


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> Character sheets are updated so far.
> 
> @Scotley: I still need Eldwyn's 4th-level update.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Sorry, busy weekend. I'll have it out to you today.


----------



## Thanee

No sweat. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

> Rover follows at his heels. He will pull his flail and attack.




Wow! Rover has learned some new tricks during the weekend! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Dang power creep.  These new books and their feats are way too powerful.

Nerf "Craft Opposable Thumbs"!


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> Wow! Rover has learned some new tricks during the weekend!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I guess I got carried away with the awesome power of 4th level. Should have taken more ranks in Handle Animal to pull that off.


----------



## Thanee

As for the _Sound Burst_, because of his current position, the _Silence_ and the close range, Eldwyn can only really catch multiple (read: two) of the orcs when he moves back and readies casting the spell when the first of the two in the back rushes past one of the two in the center, like VIII moving past VI. That should work.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sounds good, Eldwyn with move back and ready the casting. BTW, you've got mail.


----------



## Thanee

Took me a moment to realize, what mail you meant. Huh? Mail? I don't have any new mail... 

Yeah, I got that and uploaded your new sheet already a while ago. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

And to restate something, I have said above...

@Bloodweaver/hafrogman: If I were you, I would simply delay to the beginning of the next round. You won't really lose anything (well you will act after one of the orcs) and it will be much easier to adjudicate your next actions. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

yeah, go ahead and delay me this round.  I didn't bother last time as it seemed like it would be over quick enough, but Noooo.


----------



## Thanee

Hey, you are the one who got the hint, that there are more of them around. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Allllriiiight. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I guess we had THIS coming then... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Karma... what can one say.

Thanee, I was wondering if you would allow the feats Improved Natural Attack & Superior Unarmed Strike from the Book of Nine Swords to stack. Or rather, if you allow any of the feats from the Book of Nine Swords at all?

Summary
Superior Unarmed Strike (Improved Unarmed Strike, BaB +3): Increases a monk's level by four when determining a monk's improved unarmed strike damage. 

Thanks

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Don't have that book yet, but I have no problems with that particular feat, or with the stacking of those two. In fact, I think it is a good idea to swap your Improved Natural Attack feat out for that one, and you can get INA back once you actually fulfill the prerequisites. How does that sound?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> I guess we had THIS coming then...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




That should encourage Eldwyn to use his spells for more than healing!


----------



## Mista Collins

Thanee said:
			
		

> Allllriiiight.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




This should discourage Intrepido to actually attack anymore!


----------



## Thanee

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> This should discourage Intrepido to actually attack anymore!




That's the trip attempt, not the critical hit... HERE and HERE is the critical hit.

And yeah, that certainly hurt a lot, but such things happen... it's not like this was an average outcome.

Next level, Intrepido will also get something like a +50% boost, which will certainly help his combat ability. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Thanee said:
			
		

> Don't have that book yet, but I have no problems with that particular feat, or with the stacking of those two. In fact, I think it is a good idea to swap your Improved Natural Attack feat out for that one, and you can get INA back once you actually fulfill the prerequisites. How does that sound?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Sure that works. Now she just needs to get her hands on a Monk's belt. 

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

I'm not worried about Intrepido. He just doesn't go into battle all that often


----------



## Thanee

Uploaded Aylor's 4th-level sheet now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Super sweet!!!

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

@Thanee, I didn't mean it to sound like I cast the light spell on Intrepido. Though it would be funny.


----------



## Thanee

It's not really possible, anyways. 



> *Target:* Object touched




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I forgot all about that part. Bummer, there goes my plans to use Intrepido as a walking lantern later on in our travels. I guess I'll just have to buy him a collar.


----------



## Scotley

Rover wants a light up collar too!


----------



## Branding Opportunity

*back in black*

Just wanted to say a quick hello.  Been gone for a long time, but Thanee has kindly allowed me to re/join the game again.   Currently updating Thunder and reading the IC boards.  This may take me a while.

Hope to see you soon.

BrOp


----------



## Thanee

If you are updating Thunder, you can definitely assume 4th level, when you can be re-introduced.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

BRANDING!!!! WOAH!!!

Good to see Thunder coming back.


----------



## Voadam

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## Thanee

Ok, thanks for the heads up.

I'm currently quite busy at work and only got little time when I am home (where I have the book, which I need to look something up, before writing the next post)... just so you know, that I havn't missed you checking the doors and so on... will get to it soon!

During the weekend, I surely won't find the time, though. Big games fair here in germany, which I am attending both weekend days.

So, I guess, you can expect the update on monday. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, almost... tomorrow, though.  Sorry for the delay! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@hafrogman:
[SBLOCK]







> Are the orcs looking towards the temple, as in waiting for us to come out, or more looking outwards as if waiting for the Banite to arrive?




Most look towards the temple, but when the Banite arrives, they turn around to look at him and only one or two are then watching the entrance.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Thanee: Did you get the email I sent a few days ago? Just wonder.


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Hmm... which one do you mean? The one labeled 7ppl party I replied to... havn't got any others since then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Ah ok. I sent another one after that. I'll re-send it again. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

In fact, now that I've checked more thorough, I did get it... I just put it into the wrong folder... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

No worries.    
Happens.    

-Blood


----------



## Voadam

Since we levelled up in the field, how does that affect spontaneous casting spells? I know you said prepared ones simply are not prepared but for my sorcerer ones do I get the extra slots and new spells known or do I have to wait?


----------



## Thanee

Slots refresh when you rest, just like with prepared spells.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I said: "...no new spells until you can rest."


----------



## Thanee

So, where exactly do you want to be on the map by the time the door flies open. Just give me the coordinates.

Also, is the distribution of the items correct like this?

*Eldwyn:* All scrolls, he can use.

_Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier_
_Divine Scroll of Flame Strike_
_Divine Scroll of Summon Monster V_
_Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil_
_Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level)_
_Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Summon Monster V_
_Arcane Scroll of Shadow Conjuration (10th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (7th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Glitterdust (4th caster level)_
_Arcane Scroll of Sleep_

*Elmus/Oog:* Remaining scrolls.

_Arcane Scroll of Ice Storm_
_Arcane Scroll of Fireball_
_Arcane Scroll of Fog Cloud_
_Arcane Scroll of Web_

*Kordunn:* Four unknown, but activatable wands.

*Dirtan:* Golden statuettes, holy symbol.

The magic weapons are stored somewhere (backpacks, etc).
The four potions and the small pouch are also stored.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

If we're going it alone, I'll go for N18, right next to my orc buddy.

If we're going for the invis sphere, I'll be wherever everyone else is, towards the door but inside the radius.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

This is just my recommendation, but if we can wait unit a majority if not all of the orcs are inside then we can cast Flamestrike and Icestorm/fireball during the surprise round. Followed by Web and Sleep in the first round. This should cause a significant amount of hurt on them. Do we want to stay in the rear and cast range weapons during the surprise and first rounds of combat? Forcing them to come to us?

Aylor = S10
She uses her Prot. From Evil potion and readies her light Crossbow. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

There is noone in the party, that can reliably cast the _Ice Storm_, _Fireball_, or _Web_ spell (with a reasonable chance of success; Oog can technically UMD them, but the DC is rather high; Kordunn cannot cast them without _Read Magic_ (too bad it's personal) or being able to identify them via Spellcraft first), or the _Fog Cloud_ for that matter. The other scrolls are quite doable, there's only a reasonably small chance for failure.

Dirtan is a cleric (and a monk, obviously) and can also cast some of the divine scrolls (after using his _Read Magic_), if you want to let him, in order to be able to use multiple ones at the same time.

The wands can be activated, though unless the spell is one that the activator knows, nothing will happen. 

You can certainly try them, though, if you want to do that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Ah I see. 
Ok well that shot down my idea. 
Anyone else want to take a stab at it?

-Blood


----------



## Scotley

*Eldwyn*

OOC: Eldwyn would love to use the flame strike. If we are going with the invisibility sphere then I suggest we put Eldwyn in the middle about 2/3rds of the way back from the doors maybe p10? He'll stop his encouraging song and cast the invisibility sphere and then when a sizable number are inside he'll flame strike and then start using his sling. He'll keep summon monster V (a medium earth or fire elemental could come in handy) and sleep ready if things start to go bad.


----------



## Thanee

There are two _Summon Monster V_ (one divine and one arcane (bard spell!)) plus the _Shadow Conjuration_ (which is also a bard spell).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Selvaggio - L13 with Readied spell
Intrepido - M14 guarding Selvaggio


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> There are two _Summon Monster V_ (one divine and one arcane (bard spell!)) plus the _Shadow Conjuration_ (which is also a bard spell).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yeah, if it comes down to it Eldwyn will just keep reading scrolls. He'd feel a little guilty about using them all up if they weren't really needed though. It is a very useful collection for him.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Since we cannot cast flame strike relaibly, maybe it is better to cast the summoning spells instead? Have the summons go after the cleric. Cause a big of chaos within the ranks. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

_Flame Strike_ works well enough, just not _Ice Storm_ or _Fireball_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

My mistake. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Not sure, if I will manage to make the update tomorrow, if not you will have to wait until monday, since I'm gone over the weekend. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

No worries. 
Have a safe and enjoyable weekend. 


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

I will prepare the map now... guess you will prefer to move into combat rounds from here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ok, the map is there... I havn't resolved any of the actions you have posted in here, which would be directed against the orcs, because those have to be done in combat. Please restate those in the Combat Thread, unless you want to do something else, that is.

Aylor and Kylest have quaffed their potions (PfE and CLW) when the door was opened.

Everyone is _inspired_ from Eldwyn's Inspire Courage, which ended one round before initiative is rolled, so it's still 4 rounds active now.

Eldwyn has not used the _Invisibility, 10 ft. radius_ scroll yet (because it isn't very useful to use that just to be able to stand in the middle of the hall, I guess, when there is plenty cover around).

I have put Eldwyn and Selvaggio on slightly different positions on the map, in line with everyone else.

And last but not least... I havn't rolled initiative for the orcs, they will just act at the end of the round. This way things will be a little easier to adjudicate for you, and you get something slightly similar to a surprise round, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry for the lil wait... will update the combat tonite. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Anyone want to be the Legolas to my Gimli?  I'm thinking of starting an orcish helmet competition.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Aylor is game. 
Are we starting the count from this battle on of from preivous battles?

-Blood


----------



## Voadam

Hafrogman, readying does reset your init I believe.



> Initiative Consequences of Readying
> 
> Your initiative result becomes the count on which you took the readied action. If you come to your next action and have not yet performed your readied action, you don’t get to take the readied action (though you can ready the same action again). If you take your readied action in the next round, before your regular turn comes up, your initiative count rises to that new point in the order of battle, and you do not get your regular action that round.


----------



## Thanee

Yep. 

The difference (concerning initiative) between Delay and Ready is, that you act after the opponent with Delay and before the opponent with Ready in subsequent rounds.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> ...as _____ wolves...




One Wolf only 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> It is not clear whether Kordunn is cursing his foolishness at not having used his paladin powers to heal up before this mass melee ...




Nothing to curse...

(from the last encounter)


> Kordunn takes the opportunity to silently channel positive energy to heal himself as much as he can.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Aylor is game.
> Are we starting the count from this battle on of from preivous battles?
> 
> -Blood




This battle I think.  I don't feel like going back and checking.

Kylest: 1




			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Hafrogman, readying does reset your init I believe.




Huh, wouldja look at that.  Apparently I've been doing it wrong for the past. . .  six years or so.  Whoops


----------



## Mista Collins

Thanee said:
			
		

> One Wolf only [/url]
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





You have to reroll that Thanee. The die bounced off the table and landed all crooked. You can't just take the 1 because it was the first number you saw when looking on the floor.   

Mista Collins casts _Dominate DM_


----------



## Thanee

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> You have to reroll that Thanee. The die bounced off the table and landed all crooked. You can't just take the 1 because it was the first number you saw when looking on the floor.




You are right (or something like that), I will roll it once more when Selvaggio's turn comes up. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Could you remove the link in the quote in your post above (and don't click on it, please!), because it's messed up and adds new rolls to the invisiblecastle profile (I think I copied the address field instead of the correct link  ).


----------



## Thanee

@hafrogman: Hope you are alright with the change of action, but the targets in the center were running low already and I doubt you wanted Kylest to run right into the middle of the orcish formation. 

@Scotley: _Summon Monster V_ has a range of 45 ft. only (and takes a full round to cast), you have to pick a spot within range this round, where the elemental will appear (and immediately act from) right before Eldwyn's turn comes up.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, guess I had the idea that the range was much longer. How about right in the middle at p18?


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Ok - A little strategy here.... (Bare with me) Aylor has a good shot at taking out Gruul (She has a 25AC vs large creatures). If Kordunn can take out Orc II then Aylor can avoid an AoO when she charges in. That leaves Oog and Selvaggio to take out the two flanking Orcs V & VI. Then the Earth Elem. can chaos some extra confusion within the ranks. 

Just a thought. 

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

Selvaggio's next step is to heal Dirtan. He is running low on spells. Once we rest and the new spells come into play, it will be different. But that doesn't help us now.


----------



## Thanee

Next round will be up tomorrow, but I guess the game will be more or less stalled until next week, anyways, because of Thanksgiving.

Which reminds me... Happy Holidays to those of you who celebrate it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Happy Holidays all. I can post Friday, but expect to be out of touch until Tuesday after that.


----------



## Mista Collins

Posting this weekend for me will be no big deal. But I leave for a business trip on Monday November 27th and won't be returning until Friday December 1st.


----------



## Thanee

@Scotley: Just out of curiosity... why the medium elementals? Why not a hound archon, or a brown bear, or a griffon, or a dire ape, or a giant crocodile, or d3 lantern archons, or d3 lions, or d3 dire wolves? There are so many cool choices available... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I thought the choice was limited by Eldwyn's alignment. If not then a hound archon would be most welcome.

I'm going to be out of touch until tuesday. NPC Eldwyn as needed. He's got one more useful scroll and then it will be time for the trusty sling.


----------



## Thanee

You cannot cast spells of an opposed alignment as a cleric (the bard has no such limitation, but I would expect, that a cleric/bard would still adhere to those standards even there).



> *Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells:* A cleric can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to his own or his deity’s (if he has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions.




Not really a big limit, though. 

Hound Archon then?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Just curious what the Ogre rolled and what was Aylor's AC against it (for both strikes)? I was under the impression that her combined AC (dodge, titan fighting, etc) covered her for everything but a Crit., but then again I could be wrong. Would not be the first time. 

Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

He's not a standard ogre. His attack roll was 17 without modifiers (> 30 with modifiers). He only made one attack. 

As you said, Aylor's AC was 28 against him.
[SBLOCK](14, +1 dodge, +4 racial dodge vs Giants (Titan Fighting is not effective against giants; but even with another +3 he would have hit her (barely )), +4 armor (_Mage Armor_, +2 deflection (_Protection from Evil_, +3 Combat Expertise).[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam: No worries. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Ah… I see. That is one strong Ogre. 
Though I am curious to why the Titan Fighting feat does not apply against the Ogre, or does it. 
[sblock=Titan Fighting] When you designate a creature at least one size category larger than you as the target of your Dodge feat, you apply your racial dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type against attacks from that opponent (regardless of its creature type) instead of the +1 bonus granted by the Dodge feat.[/sblock]

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

The reason is, because you then are allowed to apply your racial bonus instead of your Dodge bonus, but against a giant you already are allowed to do both, so it's worse to use Titan Fighting, since you cannot use Dodge anymore and you do not gain any advantage you do not already have.

A quick reading might lead you to the conclusion, that you get a bonus equal to your racial bonus, but that isn't the case. You just broaden the number of targets your racial bonus works against... the bonus itself doesn't change, gets duplicated, or anything along those lines.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

How we doin' here?


----------



## Mista Collins

by the looks of it, the group isn't doing very well.


----------



## Thanee

Looks are often deceiving...

Sorry, I wasn't around over the weekend (3 day trip to Paris) and forgot to tell you about it. 

Will continue tonight, when I get home from work.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Ah, Pari'

Hope your trip was fun, etc. etc.  Welcome back.


----------



## Mista Collins

Welcome back. I enjoyed Paris during my travels through Europe.


----------



## Thanee

Thanee said:
			
		

> Will continue tonight, when I get home from work.




Well, I guess you have noticed that I didn't quite get around to do this... 

Time is a scarce resource sometimes... Won't be long now, though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

That update took way too long... 

The rest of the combat will move faster. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Yes, I find that once characters start dying things move rapidly.


----------



## hafrogman

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yes, I find that once characters start dying things move rapidly.




I THOUGHT there was something ominous about her statement!


----------



## Thanee

Well, we'll see how things will turn out...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, we'll see how things will turn out...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Not so well, it seems.

How dying are we talking here, if you're willing to tell me.  I know you like to keep the exact HP secret, but just checking if I should be working on a replacement.


----------



## hafrogman

Oooh, purty light!


----------



## Voadam

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks for the heads up. I suppose you won't be the only one. Hope we manage to get the combat finished before that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I expect to be out of touch from Christmas Eve until at least midweek. Happy Holidays to all who celebrate! Oh bugger political correctness, I hope you all have a happy holiday even if you don't celebrate or even want to be happy.


----------



## Mista Collins

Scotley said:
			
		

> I expect to be out of touch from Christmas Eve until at least midweek. Happy Holidays to all who celebrate! Oh bugger political correctness, I hope you all have a happy holiday even if you don't celebrate or even want to be happy.




haha... that made me laugh.

I'm sure we will be able to end this combat soon. It will go our way because word on the street is saying that Santa Thanee will give us all a nice present (aka fudged die rolls.... j/k   )


----------



## hafrogman

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Santa Thanee will give us all a nice present (aka fudged die rolls.... j/k   )




'Twas the night before Christmas, and all through the boards
Not a player was failing in fights 'gainst orc hordes.

The swords they all critted, the touch attacks, too
In the hopes that the vile fiends soon would be slew.

The summoned ones fought, with rage in their hearts
While an angel descended to gather poor Kylest's parts.
The party had started in a temple in Phlan
Fighting a battle with a D.M. named Than. . .
Ee.  It was gruesome, a terrible sight
The orcs and the shaman and the ogre's great might.

Away to the doorway, a shaman did run,
But Aylor decided she wanted more fun.

Now Oog ain't a halfling, he's a goblin, you know.
But he fights on beside us, with those bolts he does throw.

Kordunn now battles with magic and blade
Lets hope that he lasts well, his strength can not fade

A decent bloke is the ranger, Selvaggio
But we all prefer his wolf, Intrepido.

Now Eldwyn, come heal me, I'm fading away
This ends my poem, nothing remains to say


----------



## Scotley

Very nice Hafrogman! After that Eldwyn just has to save Kylest. He's running as fast as his furry feet will carry him!


----------



## Mista Collins

very nice work Hafrogman, but.... 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> A decent bloke is the ranger, Selvaggio
> But we all prefer his wolf, Intrepido.





....I say we let Kylest suffer


----------



## Thanee

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> ....I say we let Kylest suffer




All in good fun, all in good fun.    


It's amazing what you have time for when you've nothing to do but twiddle your thumbs and ooze life sustaining fluid onto the flagstones.  *drip*


----------



## Thanee

Next round will be up soon, so you get something to do (read it, for example ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:
			
		

> Next round will be up soon, so you get something to do (read it, for example ).




Or I could compose an old English epic commemorating the action of the last 6 seconds.  Everyone likes Beowulf, right?


----------



## Thanee

BTW, is it just me, or does the Hound Archon look like a fiend... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Sort of like a Hellhound Archon, yeah.  The red fur really doesn't help.


----------



## Mista Collins

it does look like a fiend. But as long as he is on our side, I don't mind.


----------



## Thanee

That took a while, but we managed it before x-mas. 

I hope you were (and are) having fun (and if not, I hope you tell me why, so we can do something about that ).

Speaking of which, if there is anything you think we could improve on, just speak up and let me know, and I will gladly consider it. Also, if you think something should be changed, of course.

And if you have a moment to spare, how about you tell me - now that we have been on this journey for some time already - if and how you like some of the aspects of this game so far, like...

- the secret character sheets option, that was voted for in the beginning
- the (restricted) Gestalt option, that was voted for in the beginning
- the seperate threads for combat declarations, campaign information, etc
- the house rule about wound levels (no precise hps given) and the fatigued/exhausted conditions with severe/critical wounds (does this help in making the characters feel more 'alive'?)
- how the game is going in general
- how combats in the game are going
- do you have a good idea of the surroundings and (slowly) unfolding story
- anything else that comes to mind

Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Yay for being notDead!

Thanee's Survey

1) Secret Character Sheets - I guess I'm not really sure what this adds to the game.  Perhaps it's just because Kylest has nothing to hide, and you all have terrible secrets that you are concealing.  But it doesn't really detract from the game either, it's a little less convenient than having a ENWorld thread, but it did save us from a certain crash.

2) Gestalt - I've decided I really enjoy this option (Gestalt in general, I haven't really run afoul of the limitations, and I don't expect to).  I guess it may seem powergamey to some, but I enjoy the flexibility and options presented by gestalt.

3) Thread Division - Information thread is a great idea.  The combat thread seems to be useful in keeping things clean, but not as important to me.  Still, with good interlinking, it doesn't slow me down at all.

4) Vague Wounds - Well, other than impending death status, this one works fine for me.  I was a little afraid of the spiral of death thing, but since it runs both ways, it doesn't seem to have caused too much trouble.  As long as I don't have to keep track of my condition modifier math, I'm golden   

5) Game in General - Great!  I'm like the mission based theme, especially for PbP, it allows us to focus on the small scale, while still building towards larger things.  The small scale allows us to keep track, keeping it weeks since we started on a journey instead of months, and the large scale still gives us a sense of overarching connection.

6) Combat - Descriptions?  great.  Maps?  beautiful.  Dice rolling?  Not so good, please bear this is mind and try and kill my character less, m'kay?  Thanks.   

7) Surroundings and Story - I believe I'm getting there.  In the end, we're still fairly small fish, but I hope this will build.  Especially with our latest escapade.

8) That's it for now.  I'll think on it more.


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1) Secret Character Sheets - I guess I'm not really sure what this adds to the game.  Perhaps it's just because Kylest has nothing to hide, and you all have terrible secrets that you are concealing.  But it doesn't really detract from the game either, it's a little less convenient than having a ENWorld thread, but it did save us from a certain crash.




Well, it's not like I'm terribly attached to that feature, and if you (that's the plural of you ) prefer it the other way, I can always make them available...

The idea there - in theory - is, that when you picture the characters you do not go through the stats, but through the descriptions. I'm not entirely sure, if that actually works or has any positive effect, though, hence the question. 



> In the end, we're still fairly small fish, but I hope this will build.  Especially with our latest escapade.




It will, don't worry about that. But it will take a good while; this is not really a small campaign. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> - the secret character sheets option, that was voted for in the beginning
> - the (restricted) Gestalt option, that was voted for in the beginning
> - the seperate threads for combat declarations, campaign information, etc
> - the house rule about wound levels (no precise hps given) and the fatigued/exhausted conditions with severe/critical wounds (does this help in making the characters feel more 'alive'?)
> - how the game is going in general
> - how combats in the game are going
> - do you have a good idea of the surroundings and (slowly) unfolding story
> - anything else that comes to mind




I don't think the secret character sheet option adds significantly in a relatively straight foward game like this. In a game with more secrets and intrige it would be more useful. Of course maybe this game is filled such and I haven't noticed. Simply characters like Eldwyn and his fellow halfling Oog just don't engage in such things...

The Gestalt option has been a success in my opinion. I was concerned that it would be overpowered, but I haven't found that to be the case at all. 

The seperate threads are working well. I aspire to DM such a smoothly run game someday. 

The wound levels are working for me. 

The game in general has been great fun. I was not really familiar with the adventure or video game so it has all been new and exciting for me. You run the game very well and the other players have added to the fun. 

Combats have been smooth and well balanced. I've enjoyed Eldwyn even though he is mostly a support character in combat. 

The maps and other information you've given us has helped me picture New Phlan and the areas around it. I am getting a feel for the larger plot. 

It has been nice to play in a game with a DM and players who seem commited to a long running game. I've lost count of the number of games I've played that have started and died since this one began. My own like has been unusually busy at work and home in recent weeks. I hope than in the new year I'll be able to take a little more time with my posts. They've been rather short and to the point of late.


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like I'm terribly attached to that feature, and if you (that's the plural of you ) prefer it the other way, I can always make them available...




Ya'll is the plural of you! As any proper southern will tell you, though some spell it as y'all.


----------



## Mista Collins

Thanee said:
			
		

> - the secret character sheets option, that was voted for in the beginning
> - the (restricted) Gestalt option, that was voted for in the beginning
> - the seperate threads for combat declarations, campaign information, etc
> - the house rule about wound levels (no precise hps given) and the fatigued/exhausted conditions with severe/critical wounds (does this help in making the characters feel more 'alive'?)
> - how the game is going in general
> - how combats in the game are going
> - do you have a good idea of the surroundings and (slowly) unfolding story
> - anything else that comes to mind
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




1) Secret Character Sheets - I have always been a fan of the secret character sheet idea in all my games (home and PbP). But with this game I came across one issue. In all my other PbP games where I play a spellcaster, I can easily go to the Rogue's Gallery and strike out the spells I have cast for the day. Since I have no option of editing the character sheet, this is possible for me. There are ways I can work around this (word doc on my computer) or in my email (since I post from various PCs).

2) Gestalt - This is the first Gestalt game I have played (and only). I think it fits the theme of the campaign and adventures very well.

3) Thread Division - LOVE IT!! I wish all my games were as organized as this one is. It makes it easier for me to go back and recap stuff with the INFO thread. I like the seperate COMBAT thread because it keeps things clean.

4) Vague Wounds - I like this idea also. It adds a little more suspense and excitment to the game. Knowing that Orc I can deals 4-9 pts of damage and your character has 11 hit points isn't as fun as knowing your character is critically wounded and there is a chance the next blow could drop you.

5) Game in General - "Great! I'm like the mission based theme, especially for PbP, it allows us to focus on the small scale, while still building towards larger things. The small scale allows us to keep track, keeping it weeks since we started on a journey instead of months, and the large scale still gives us a sense of overarching connection." - Hafrogman (I second that)

6) Combat - I love the descriptions, I love the map, I love the flow, I love the seperate combat thread.

7) Surroundings and Story - We all are slowly getting to know the theme and story better. With the INFO thread at our disposal, it allows us to always check back.

8) I do have one more thing and it is something that has been really bugging me about how this game is going and how it is being run. I just think it would be better if a change took place, but it would be a major change that I don't see possible with the current group setup. My suggestion would be to change this game from a PbP to an in-person tabletop game. I love it so much I wish this were my regularly scheduled home game.    


P.S. Since we have been performing these great deeds and making a name for ourselves, we need to let people know who we are!  Any suggestions for a team/party name? j/k


----------



## Bloodweaver1

- the secret character sheets option, that was voted for in the beginning
----- This does not bother me as much as if my character was a spell caster. I could see how not being able to regularly adjust your spell list could be bothersome. 

- the (restricted) Gestalt option, that was voted for in the beginning
----- Like others this is my first time with the Gestalt system and I am having a blast. Well done!

- the seperate threads for combat declarations, campaign information, etc
----- Nothing short of Outstanding. 

- the house rule about wound levels (no precise hps given) and the fatigued/exhausted conditions with severe/critical wounds (does this help in making the characters feel more 'alive'?)
----- It does. I highly enjoy it and it is a nice change of pace to the normal hp vs damage staple. 

- how the game is going in general
----- Very well. I have no complaints and I too enjoy partaking in a long lasting, stable game. 

- how combats in the game are going
----- Again nothing short of Outstanding. The map and the seperate COMBAT thread are very helpful in keeping everything organized, simple, and clean. 

- do you have a good idea of the surroundings and (slowly) unfolding story
----- I too like the short 'mission' esk feel of the game. However, this only works due to the fact that you have done a great job in laying out a well over arching campaign that binds everything together.

- anything else that comes to mind
----- Actually now that you mentioned it. In the Savage Species Handbook, there is magical item called "Necklace of Natural Weapons" and was wondering if would be possible for Aylor to obtain one. In summary it gives natural attack(s) the ability to be enchanted the same way weapons can (via the Necklace). It does cost a bit more to be enchanted than a standard weapon (+600gp) and it follows the normal weapon enchanting rules (+1 2600, +2 8600, etc).  Let me know if you need the specifics.

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

@Bloodweaver: The problem with the necklace and the monk is, that there is no clear number of natural weapons, though multiple ones are involved. Maybe it would be better to use the _Bracers of Striking_ from Magic of Faerûn (p. 155), which work in a similar fashion.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

@Thanee: Works. So since it counts as a double blunt weapon a +1 Bracers of Striking would cost 5,310 gp (4000 for +1 & 1310 for bracers)? Hmmm might be better grabbing a Monk's Belt and save the bracers for later. 


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Yep, enhancing the monk's unarmed attacks is not as cheap as enhancing a weapon. At least it's cheaper than the _Amulet of Mighty Fists_, which is a bit excessive.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

*A Happy New Year!* 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Thanee said:
			
		

> *A Happy New Year!*
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> That took a while, but we managed it before x-mas.
> 
> I hope you were (and are) having fun (and if not, I hope you tell me why, so we can do something about that ).
> 
> Speaking of which, if there is anything you think we could improve on, just speak up and let me know, and I will gladly consider it. Also, if you think something should be changed, of course.
> 
> And if you have a moment to spare, how about you tell me - now that we have been on this journey for some time already - if and how you like some of the aspects of this game so far, like...
> 
> - the secret character sheets option, that was voted for in the beginning
> - the (restricted) Gestalt option, that was voted for in the beginning
> - the seperate threads for combat declarations, campaign information, etc
> - the house rule about wound levels (no precise hps given) and the fatigued/exhausted conditions with severe/critical wounds (does this help in making the characters feel more 'alive'?)
> - how the game is going in general
> - how combats in the game are going
> - do you have a good idea of the surroundings and (slowly) unfolding story
> - anything else that comes to mind
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





I am enjoying the game. Thanks for running it.

Secret sheets, not a big deal either way since you handle mechanics.

I love gestalt.

Separate threads are good and have inspired a number of pbp DMs, myself included.

I like focusing on narrative and not tracking numbers so keeping the hp secret works well for me. I haven't really noticed the fatigued or exhausted rules much. The conditions are neat for gauging enemy and ally conditions at a glance and are useful for that purpose. The only snag is judging how much healing to use when I don't have the numbers.

Game in general, good.

Combats, have gone smoothly. I love your maps.

Unfolding story, not really. I'm still looking for the missing brother.


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> Unfolding story, not really. I'm still looking for the missing brother.




Well, there are some missions, that you might not be able to fulfill at all, or only at a later time. 

As for the story... there isn't really much yet, to be honest... it's just starting to unfold slowly.
And there are many smaller parts, which are not directly linked to the main story arch. Some are even completely unrelated. 

Well, you will certainly realize a bit more when you come to the relevant stages, I will try to make sure, that you do not miss the more important links, when you see them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Speaking of the excellent maps, what program or tool do you use to make those? I am running a PbP with some friends through email and link bitmaps. I'm looking to upgrade to something a little more user friendly (like yours).


----------



## Thanee

It's a javascript, that displays hundreds or even thousands of layered 32x32px graphics (each character consists of 3 layers, the picture, the health bar, and an invisible one with the tooltip content, for example). The original (updated version, I'm still using the one before that, because updating is too much hassle, since I made a few modifications to it myself to work as I want to use it; the original is just intended to be used with one layer for terrain and another layer for characters and objects with the tooltip content written in that layer directly) can be found here (unfortunately, the manual is in german only).

Here's the code for the last map, for example, the called javascript functions are defined in another file.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Loot time!!
WhooT!

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Speaking of which... I still owe you a list of the loot and the XP... will do that on the weekend. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

_...at least I didn't say what weekend..._ 

Game will proceed during the next days, sorry for the lil delay. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

There we go, sorry again, for the wait. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

What time of day is it?

I'm thinking the council to tell them of our deeds before anyone else claims credit, then the inn for ale and sleep.  The temple can wait for tomorrow.  If it's already late, then straight to the inn, council then temple in the morning.

Time to divvy up loot again, I expect.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

My vote: Council -> Temple -> PARTY!!... coughcough.. I mean tavren.


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What time of day is it?




Should be early afternoon. Sun is still shining for a few hours before dusk.



> Time to divvy up loot again, I expect.




...and finally update the INFO thread, I guess... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Council -> Temple -> Tavern

Shouldn't take long at the Council to let him know what we found out. Temple we can help Dirtan. Tavern because Selvaggio is tired.


----------



## Thanee

> *Temple of Bane*
> 
> The followers of Tyr in New Phlan want the old temple reconquered from the orc bands currently inhabiting it. Once they can move in there, the church will send more faithful to Phlan, which would allow them to be more free-giving with their aid. Surely, they would also remember who has done this great deed.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bye
> Thanee




Do you get the feeling that our illustrious DM is trying to imply that the council doesn't care?  To the temple it is, I guess.


----------



## Thanee

Nah, just saying, that the mission came from the temple.

The council will most certainly be very happy hearing about this. 

They are just not quite the right ones to report success to. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I think I may be a bit lost in the moment... but what exactly is the next move?

Just curious...

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

I'm about to make a little preparation, which is probably why things are stalled a bit currently... but I will do that over the weekend. 

Other than that... the next move is to get Jade to the temple on the morning, so the bishop can divine something about her brother, which might give you some further hints.

Well, apart from that, you are pretty much free to do what you want... like go back to the tavern, or to the council to inform them about the good news, and possibly about the bandits you ran into.

Basically, you decide where you want to go next. Some options are listed in the INFO thread (which I hopefully get up to date, finally, over the weekend as well) under Missions (and some hints are also in the Rumors and Revelations section at the end... like what the ghost priest told you on Sokol Keep). There is always the option to explore deeper into the ancient city ruins (i.e. follow the lead from Sokol Keep to Mantor's Library). You could also further investigate the threat coming from the graveyard, or go looking for the bandits that you met on the way back from the temple.

There's quite a bit to do, really. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Scotley

I was thinking, so many monsters, so few hit points myself...


----------



## Thanee

Getting somewhere, finally...

I have updated the INFO thread now (Missions, Experience, Treasure, Revelations), and there's one more thing I need to do now. But I will have a post up in the IC, too, to keep things moving (slow as they are right now... but I'm reasonably confident that things will become more steady soon ).

Anyways...

*With the accumulated experience, everyone has reached 5th level now!* 

Well, the big battle in the temple did give quite a few XP, after all, plus mission rewards, etc. 

There wasn't a whole lot of treasure to be looted from the orcs (apart from a bunch of normal and masterwork weapons, of course), though. Hey, you can't have everything. Two items of note... the magical _+1 Heavy Flail_ from Mace (already removed one pearl for the identification, you have enough time to do that on the day still) and his armor, which is an Adamantine Chainmail!

The big treasure is obviously what Dirtan has been looking for... but as he promised, you will get a share from that soon...

In the meantime... onwards to the shrine of Sune! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just for the record, you havn't really been to Jade's residence yet, but it's a fairly simple matter to go there and inform her, so I will just assume that Kordunn does so and then joins ya'll in the tavern afterwards.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

So. . . e-mail changes for level 5 as per usual?


----------



## Thanee

Sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Anybody aware of any WotC options for swapping out the paladin mount ability for something else?


----------



## hafrogman

PHBII for Charging Smite (or something like that)
Also now Dungeonscape, it's on their website, the spirit thingy
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20070209a&page=1


----------



## Thanee

Go ahead to use either, if you prefer that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Ooh, the spirit is pretty nifty. Summoning a magical spirit seems more in line with a dwarven Azuth champion than a horse he has no skill in riding. I'll look over the PHII variant when I can get at my book later but I'm guessing I'll be summoning positive energy spirits to boost healing. Thanks for the heads up, I would not have seen the Dungeonscape variant otherwise.


----------



## Thanee

A mount is also only of questionable usefulness, considering the nature of the campaign. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Just want to confirm that you got my email Thanee.


-Blood


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> A mount is also only of questionable usefulness, considering the nature of the campaign.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Don't tell Rover! 

I'm traveling and have limited access, so I may be a few days getting 5th level update to you.


----------



## Thanee

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Just want to confirm that you got my email Thanee.




Yes, yes... will send you a reply soon, likely in a positive fashion (just want to check back, that things come out right, and havn't really done so yet). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yes, yes... will send you a reply soon, likely in a positive fashion (just want to check back, that things come out right, and havn't really done so yet).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



No worries. Just wanted to make sure you got it.   

-Blood


----------



## hafrogman

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## Thanee

K, will wait until after the 5th then... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I am going to be gone until March 8th. I might be able to find some downtime during my training for this new job, but it is very unlikely. Feel free to NPC Selvaggio and Intrepido until I return.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

What to do next Poll:

1. Missing Brother (which I think some people are already doing)
2. Block Clearing (Look at the map for a particular block)
3. Kobold Bands
4. Mandor's Library
5. Large Band of Thieves
6. Something complete different 

I would imagine some of us would like to re-stock or purchase new equipment since our last raid. I know Aylor would like to. Thanee, when would like for us post our purchasing requests for the next mission?

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

I'll post the next day soon, when you go back to the bishop. I guess afterwards you can go shopping.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> What to do next Poll:
> 
> 1. Missing Brother (which I think some people are already doing)




Save the cheerleader. I mean missing druidic brother on behalf of the priestess of beauty. That's the paladin hero quest Kordunn is pursuing unless more important things arise.


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Thunder doesn't really care as long as he gets to bash some heads.


----------



## Mista Collins

Selvaggio's vote is also for the missing brother.


----------



## Scotley

Another vote for the missing brother from Eldwyn


----------



## Thanee

Will make my next post this evening... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I will be out of pocket for most of this week. Please NPC my character as fit. I should be back by the weekend. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Thanee,

I would like to buy some extra equipment for the upcoming rescue mission, but am a little unclear as to how much cash I have.  I don't want to buy anything fancy, just some mundane stuff and probably a few low level scrolls.  Considering that equipment-wise I am below the DMG norms for my level, would it be possible to get a few more things?  

Thanks,

BrOp


----------



## Thanee

Well, right now Thunder doesn't really have much, obviously. 

But I'm confident, that the others will let him use some of the party funds in order to re-equip himself. It's only to their own benefit. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I have no objection if he wants the Adam Chain Shirt and the +1 Flail. 

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

I have no objection either.


----------



## Branding Opportunity

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I have no objection if he wants the Adam Chain Shirt and the +1 Flail.
> 
> -Blood



If no one has an objection, Thunder will take the chain shirt and the flail.  He is pretty dedicated to using Tempus' favored weapon, the battleaxe, but would certainly use the flail as a backup weapon.  Having said that, if the party would rather cash it in, feel free.

Addendum:  Thanee, what do I remember about the troop strength of the people guarding the half-elf?  How many at a time were actually guarding, versus on patrol elsewhere or in barracks?  What was the racial composition of the guards?  How well were they equipped and organized?  Did they have any creatueres with sensitive eyes, noses, or ears about that would make a stealthy approach difficult (e.g. dogs)?  How careful and meticulous were they, i.e. did they always have guard coverage, not drink on the job, never put their weapons down, etc?  Did the area surrounding the castle have any buildings nearby that looked empty and unused, which one could hide in and stage an assault?  Having been kept there a few days, I am assuming that Thunder would have had plenty of opportunity to discover these things, since he was planning his own escape, wasn't being drugged or kept in a building without windows and didn't have much else to do.  I am basically asking for any information I would have gleaned from my captivity which might help us plan an assault/rescue.  Thanks.


----------



## Thanee

I'll answer that later, when I have a little more time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn has no objection to Thunder having the equipment.


----------



## Thanee

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Addendum:  Thanee, what do I remember about the troop strength of the people guarding the half-elf?  How many at a time were actually guarding, versus on patrol elsewhere or in barracks?  What was the racial composition of the guards?  How well were they equipped and organized?  Did they have any creatueres with sensitive eyes, noses, or ears about that would make a stealthy approach difficult (e.g. dogs)?  How careful and meticulous were they, i.e. did they always have guard coverage, not drink on the job, never put their weapons down, etc?  Did the area surrounding the castle have any buildings nearby that looked empty and unused, which one could hide in and stage an assault?  Having been kept there a few days, I am assuming that Thunder would have had plenty of opportunity to discover these things, since he was planning his own escape, wasn't being drugged or kept in a building without windows and didn't have much else to do.  I am basically asking for any information I would have gleaned from my captivity which might help us plan an assault/rescue.  Thanks.




[SBLOCK=Thunder]*The relevant part of the e-mail I had sent you:*

When he woke up, Thunder was in some kind of underground dwelling. It smelled terrible there, but he didn't have to endure this for long. A group of humanoids led by an ogre came to fetch him a few hours later. He was looking for a way to escape, but they didn't leave him enough room. They brought him northwards, deeper into the ruined city, over a large open place, where he could make out some make-shift market stands and a number of various humanoid creatures gathering in small groups. To the east, there was a large gate, which stood open at that time. It was heavily guarded by at least a dozen humanoid creatures, among them ogres and even (real) giants. Behind the gate, the castle could be seen. They brought him there, or at least into the vincinity. They had some prisoner cells around the castle. There was another prisoner, too. A skinny half-elf with a somewhat shaggy look. Must have been there for quite a while already.[/SBLOCK]

The castle is surrounded with smaller buildings. The ones near the prison cells, which are also located there (outside the castle), where Thunder was held, are garrisons, where all sorts of humanoids are living apparantly. Most of the buildings are in disrepair and some even look deserted from the outside, but seeing that most of the humanoids don't care a lot for the state of their homes, they don't have to be. From the cells there was no direct view to the outside area, so the only time, when Thunder actually saw something there was when he was brought in, and shortly before he escaped. The cells are in a building, that consists of one corridor leading to the outside and a small number of prison cells left and right. There's a guard room at the end of the corridor, but it was not in use.

The troop strength of the guards nearby can only be guessed, but probably about a dozen with plenty more nearby. There are no _direct_ guards inside the prison, or even before the building at all times, it seems. But there are patrolling guards in the area around the castle. Guessing from the number of combatants, Thunder has seen, the castle's whole strength will likely be over one hundred.

The guards consist of various races, most of them in the direct vincinity of the castle, are of the tougher and stronger kind, starting with hobgoblins and orcs, but also a number of ogres and a few giants.

It looks similar at the gate, which leads to the castle area from Podol Plaza (see the map). The gate is huge and the area before and behind it is wide open. When Thunder was led through the first time (inside) there were a dozen guards on duty, some of them human, some orcs and hobgoblins, two ogres and two giants. The second time he saw the gate, there was a large group of orcs and hobgoblins gathered behind the gate (on the castle side), training with weapons, while another mixed group of humanoids with two bugbears and the same two giants was on guard.

Overall, the guards do not seem to be highly alert, but Thunder didn't have the opportunity to see what happens, when they are tested. Apart from the strange fact, that these quite different humanoids and giants seem to work well together, they act just like expected. They drink, tell rude jokes, and surely are not the most disciplined guards one can get. There is no infighting between them however, from what he can tell.

They do not have dogs or other guard creatures, but some of the humanoids might have good noses.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

So, unless BrOp has any objections, you can assume Thunder mentioned all of the above (non-spoilered parts). 

I'll need to make one bigger post before I can let you leave the temple, but I will hopefully manage to do that on sunday, so we can move on.

Your direction is clear, though, carefully getting closer to the castle and look for a reasonable way behind the gate.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

As always with these things... when you don't do it right away, it just takes a lot longer to find everything you need... 

Post coming up soon... sorry for the delay. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Feel free to discuss things IC or OOC as you see fit. 


Afterwards, as far as I recall, you wanted to head deeper into the ancient city quarters to take a look at the gate yourself. That still correct?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Deal or No Deal!

The choices as I see them:

1) Would be for everyone to submit their top 10 things that they want plus any of their own gold that they are willing to use to procure those items. I will do my best to sort/procure said items and then use any of the remaining 20K to purchase as much as I can. I feel this will be the quickest method and would allow Thanee to progress with the quest.  

rikus01 (at) yahoo (dot) com

2) We can split the up the 20K amongst everyone. Then people can pick and choose what they want. Any left over funds will be thrown into a pool where I will go through the list and attempt to procure as much as I can. If we go this way Aylor will be using her funds to purchase the Potion of Haste and that will be it. Making it 20K divided by 6 (instead of 7) 

3) We get the Disruptor and smack the poo out of some undead!! Hehe

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

I see the wand of Stone Shape being very useful to the party, but I think 37 charges is over doing it a bit. The weapons are nice, but Selvaggio will probably end up getting his current weapons enchanted at some point instead. But Selvaggio isn't concerned with wealth that much. He will agree to go any route the party decides.


----------



## Thanee

Any more input? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Ok – I have not gotten any responses about the temple’s reward so I am just going to post a response that I hope will benefit all of us. If anyone wants anything in particular, now would be the time. 

She will also give the small priest her small pouch of gold coins that she got from the bounty hunter to help off-set any extra costs. 
[sblock]+1 Morningstar (2,308 gp) or +1 small Hand Axe
+1 Spear (2,302 gp)
+1 small Short Sword (2,310 gp)
Wand of Cure Serious Wounds (7 charges) (1,575 gp)
Wand of Fireball (6 charges) (1,350 gp)
Wand of Fear (4 charges) (1,680 gp)
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp)
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp)
Potion of Gaseous Form (750 gp)
Potion of Haste (750 gp)
Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier (1,650 gp)
Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil (375 gp)
Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level) (750 gp)
Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level) (75 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Ice Storm (700 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Shadow Conjuration (10th caster level) (1,000 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Fireball (375 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (7th caster level) (525 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Fog Cloud (150 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Web (150 gp)
Arcane Scroll of Sleep (25 gp)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

looks to be a good list.


----------



## Voadam

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Ok – I have not gotten any responses about the temple’s reward so I am just going to post a response that I hope will benefit all of us. If anyone wants anything in particular, now would be the time.
> 
> She will also give the small priest her small pouch of gold coins that she got from the bounty hunter to help off-set any extra costs.
> [sblock]+1 Morningstar (2,308 gp) or +1 small Hand Axe
> +1 Spear (2,302 gp)
> +1 small Short Sword (2,310 gp)
> Wand of Cure Serious Wounds (7 charges) (1,575 gp)
> Wand of Fireball (6 charges) (1,350 gp)
> Wand of Fear (4 charges) (1,680 gp)
> Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp)
> Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp)
> Potion of Gaseous Form (750 gp)
> Potion of Haste (750 gp)
> Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier (1,650 gp)
> Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil (375 gp)
> Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level) (750 gp)
> Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level) (75 gp)
> Arcane Scroll of Ice Storm (700 gp)
> Arcane Scroll of Shadow Conjuration (10th caster level) (1,000 gp)
> Arcane Scroll of Fireball (375 gp)
> Arcane Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (7th caster level) (525 gp)
> Arcane Scroll of Fog Cloud (150 gp)
> Arcane Scroll of Web (150 gp)
> Arcane Scroll of Sleep (25 gp)[/sblock]




I've got my own magic weapon so I'm happy to take the arcane wands and or scrolls.


----------



## Thanee

Alright, when there are no objections, I will go with that list and continue so things get moving again (tonite or tomorrow most likely).

Thanks to Bloodweaver for the effort to sort things out. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

No problem. Glad I could help!
This is my favorite PBP and I do NOT want to see it fade away.   

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

It won't... unless Thanee let's it and I doubt that will happen after all the effort.


----------



## Thanee

No worries 'bout that. And speed should become better now as well. 

I assume you want to check out the castle this day, then return, maybe equip yourself with some extra items needed to execute whatever plan you might make, and then go for Amber on the next day?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I am under the same assumption.


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn could use the +1 short sword or the ghost touch dagger though that seems a large portion of the treasure for a weapon with relatively little damage potintial. We should take the wand of cure serious wounds and any of the divine scrolls we have coin left for.

The 20,000 gp is for the whole party not individually right??


----------



## Thanee

Yes. 

Also take a look at the first post on this site, where Bloodweaver already has made a list.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

We got the small +1 Short Sword and the CSW Wand. 
The casters can haggle over the scrolls and wands. 

All - If any of the items are not going to be utilized, then Aylor will sell them back to the town, dividing the spoils among the group. No sense holding onto something that we are not going to use. 


-Blood


----------



## Voadam

I can see using all the arcane scrolls and wands, and at least all the healing divine stuff and the dispel magic scroll.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Hey Thanee, did you get a chance to update Aylor’s character sheet with the latest info that I sent you a while back? I can resend it to you incase you forgot it. 


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

No, I didn't _really_ forget it, I just happened to get distracted in some fashion everytime I got around doing the updates. 

Will see to it during the weekend hopefully. 

I got all the mails still, no need to resend. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

> ...to move back stage...




The 'stage' is nothing fancy, just a wooden podium in the center. There's crows all around and no 'back stage' area.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

No worries. 
Just checking.


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am going to be out of pocket for next few days so please NpC my characters. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Voadam

I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks for the heads up!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

...and after some busy days (mostly annoying tasks like taxes and stuff), I'm able to move things along, finally. Sorry for the wait and thanks for the patience! 

Hopefully, I will also _finally_ get to updating the sheets. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I will be out of pocket for all of this week. Things should be back to normal by the weekend. Please NPC my character accordingly. Thank you!

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Just to let you know... I will give you a description of the bidders and the winner of the auction in one of the next posts. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Excellent. 

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee

Next post coming up tomorrow... sorry for the delay once more. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

We'd be pissed and restless if you weren't such a great DM.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks, Scotley! 

I'll try to be a little less erratic DM now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just to let you know... I will give you a description of the bidders and the winner of the auction in one of the next posts.




...the next one most likely (just to let you know, that I havn't forgotten this ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

A goblin with a red cloak. Hmmm http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0037.html


----------



## Thanee

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Voadam said:
			
		

> A goblin with a red cloak. Hmmm http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0037.html




Same thought crossed my mind. I've been hiding under the desk ever since.


----------



## Voadam

Scotley said:
			
		

> Same thought crossed my mind. I've been hiding under the desk ever since.




Come on out, its just a goblin http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0451.html http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0456.html


----------



## Thanee

> OOC: Hey Thanee did you ever get the chance to update our character sheets?




Yeah, in fact, they are all updated to 15th level already, unfortunately I forgot to send them back in time, though... and... erm... 

Sorry, will hopefully get around to it soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

lol - No worries, it is just fun to see you squirm every now and then. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Waiting to give Bloodweaver a chance to answer before moving on. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just a lil heads up, I'm on vacation til friday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I'm going to be gone until next Monday.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Is the chapel half-way in between us and the on coming patrol?
Would we have time to make it to the Chapel before the guards get to us?

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

You are closer to the chapel than the guards are... maybe 80 feet away, while the guards are about 120 feet away (and thus 200 feet from you).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

The patrol is in our way from meeting our destination correct? Or do we have to jump over another wall?

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

It looks roughly like this...



		Code:
	

________________
|              |
|  __________  |
|BP|        |  |
|  |        |  |
|  | CASTLE |  |
|C |        |  |
|  |________|  |
| A            |
|S_____X_______|


A - Adventurers
P - Patrol
B - Barracks/Prison
C - Chapel
S - Smithy
X - where you got into the outer courtyard...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Any plans on how you want to proceed? 

Or do you just want to wait... if so, how long?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am waiting for others to voice their thoughts on the matter.

-Blood


----------



## Mista Collins

Well I figured we would wait and see if the patrols move at all and provide us with an open window of opportunity to slide into the barracks


----------



## Scotley

How much longer can we rely on the spell to hide us? Eldwyn volunteers to try and put the dogs to sleep with a spell.


----------



## Thanee

The spell lasts 70 minutes, there's plenty left still.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Sleeping the dogs is a fine idea. 
My vote is for passing out the pups and sneaking on through to the jail cells. 

The real question remains on how the hell do we get out once we get in?

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Always a good idea to make plans for retreat... 

Feel free to discuss this IC, but if you prefer you can stay here, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Is the group concensus for Eldwyn to cast _Sleep_ on the pets and then use the meat on the ones that make the save? 


-Blood


----------



## Scotley

That's my vote. Will the casting of the sleep spell spoil the invisibility?


----------



## Thanee

Only for Eldwyn, but yes.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

How about stating your actions IC, when you got it settled? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, actions coming right up.


----------



## Thanee

np, thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I suppose Elmus could give you some tips there... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I was rather enjoying the irony of the goblin trying to be a halfling and the halfling trying to be a goblin.


----------



## Mista Collins

same here. very ironic


----------



## Thanee

Just checking, in case this was not clearly understood...

There is one entrance into the barracks.
The guards are most likely directly inside the room behind the door.
From there, there is a way to the prison cells (also inside the barracks).

It's fairly likely, that they will notice the door opening... and probably wonder what Eldwyn is doing there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just checking, in case this was not clearly understood...
> 
> There is one entrance into the barracks.
> The guards are most likely directly inside the room behind the door.
> From there, there is a way to the prison cells (also inside the barracks).
> 
> It's fairly likely, that they will notice the door opening... and probably wonder what Eldwyn is doing there.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




My mistake, I thought the barracks were separate from the prisoners.


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn could go in and try to distract the guards while the rest of you take optimal positions for a surprise attack.


----------



## Thanee

Scotley said:
			
		

> I will be off line until Monday please npc Eldwyn for me.




That's cool, since I didn't find much time to do much of anything last week, it's almost monday now, anyways. The one after the one you refered to even. 

Sorry for the delay guys. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Please remember to post in the Combat Thread now (as linked from the last post in the IC).

The map is not there yet, but will be tomorrow.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Map's there now... will get pretty crowded in there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sadly, now that things are moving again, I will be taking a little break. I'll be taking a little trip to the beach where I don't expect to have web access. I may get a chance to post this weekend, but don't expect me to be back to regular posting until the 15th. Please take care of Eldwyn for me.


----------



## Thanee

A lil heads up from me as well... I probably won't get around to start the 1st round before monday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ack. Sorry for the delays here... and now, I need to move the map software over to my new computer before I can update, so I guess you will have to hold out for one more day (will do that tomorrow, so we can get back on it ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Is this game on a permanent hiatus or is it salvageable?


----------



## Scotley

I'm still here and eager to continue.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Present......


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Is this game on a permanent hiatus...




Definitely not; it's only temporary... I'm really sorry for the long delay guys; will see that I can get things rolling again during the next couple days.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I am completely fine with a temporary halt. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't a total loss as this is one of my favorite games on these boards.


----------



## Thanee

Alright... got everything in place now, and will update the game tomorrow night. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Figures, I'm on my way out of town for a few days. NPC Eldwyn as needed and I'll catch up Monday or Tuesday. Glad to see you are back in business!


----------



## Thanee

Have a safe trip then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

_Note:_ I edited the map, because there was one hobgoblin too much on it (there were only five inside, not six). 

@Mista Collins: Of course, the one I removed is the one you wanted to attack, so I suppose you will attack number III instead. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

i will attack whichever one looks at me wrong


----------



## Voadam

I expect to be offline from Saturday Dec. 22 to Thursday Jan. 4. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Thanee

Hey, Bloodweaver, in case you missed it. Still waiting for your post in the COMBAT thread. 

Since Aylor's actions are fairly predictable in this situation (*Crack* *Boom* *Smash* ) I will move on tomorrow, either way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Oops, sorry about that. My fault. 

-Blood


----------



## Scotley

I'm having a little difficulty keeping up with all my games in the post-subscribed thread era. If you don't see a post from me within 48 hours it is a safe bet that I've missed my cue. Please feel free to poke me with a sharp stick to get me back on track. I just hope that they stop tinkering and go live with EN World 2 soon.


----------



## Thanee

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm having a little difficulty keeping up with all my games in the post-subscribed thread era.




I have all the links to all threads of the PBP games on a personal website. Really handy, and I always know where to find them. 


@Bloodweaver, no worries. Just thought, you might have missed it (which you probably had). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, I have mine in a signature thread here, but it is cumbersome to go through them all and make sure I didn't miss anything. Maybe I'm in too many games!


----------



## Thanee

Heh, that might be. 



> OOC: I thought it was funny to see that this fight began almost exactly three months ago.




  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Voadam

Thanee, Kordunn's sheet has no paladin spells in the list, is it too late to have lesser restoration in there? I was planning on that being my default paladin spell.


----------



## Thanee

No problem.

The sheets are not _exactly_ up do date yet (but there is still hope!). 



Also, any plans on how you want to proceed from here?
Do you need any further information?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

I've completely forgotten what new scrolls and magical loot we chose and have now for options.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I know it was listed somewhere in the IC thread... I think........


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, was definitely listed either here or in IC... lemme check. 

Found the complete list (your picks must be in the OOC)... CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ok, here's the OOC post with the actual list... CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

d'oh. should have taken the wand of stone shape


----------



## Bloodweaver1

So whats the plan?
You leave things up to Aylor and we all are going to make a dramatic prision break. 


-Blood


----------



## Voadam

I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.

My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.


----------



## Mista Collins

That's cool. I think our plan is just to make a break for the exit.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I was thinking more of webing the church door shut, setting the building on fire and then making a break for the exit. What does everyone else thing?


-Blood


----------



## Scotley

I just don't know if these humanoids will care enough to actively fight a fire. It might be best to just make a break for it and use web to create a road block later if we are pursued.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Thats works too. 
Lets post a plan and run with it!     


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

I'm currently kinda waiting for you to post actions, not sure what you are waiting for (if I can help, please let me know). 

Just to emphasize on what Bloodweaver posted above. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

If no one posts anything in 24hrs I post an Aylor plan to get things moving...

-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Uh oh...   

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn feels we should make for the exit and then use everything we've got if we are discovered. Until then a low profile is best.


----------



## Mista Collins

Selvaggio agrees. Maybe those with more stealth should lead the way.


----------



## Scotley

I will be away from my computer until Saturday evening (US central time). Please npc Eldwyn as needed until then.


----------



## Thanee

Just checking in to let you know, that the game will continue within the next couple days... sorry, but I have been very busy lately (not completely unusual currently, I'm afraid). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

Thanks for the heads up. Take your time, I'm sure we all can relate on what it is like to be very busy.


----------



## Scotley

Yes, busy, likewise, gotta run, but I will be watching for a post.


----------



## Thanee

Doh! And to top it all of, when I came back from the station last week, my car was gone...

[sblock]Relax, I have it back now... rear window was broken in and the police fetched it and put it into a safe place to protect my property inside. Turned out that a small kid (like ~5yrs old) threw a stone or something on the glass and broke it. Still, when you stay there and think... "Yes, this is *exactly* where I left it..." Kinda weird.[/sblock]

...so, I had my thoughts elsewhere understandably, but it won't be long now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mista Collins

I hate to have to do this as I have fully enjoyed this game, but I am going to have to drop from it. With the workload I have at work, along with going back for my Masters fulltime and studying for the CPA exam, I am currently swamped with activities outside of EN World and haven't been able to find time to actively keep up with all my games. This probably won't slow down for another year.

I want to thank you Thanee for running such a great game this entire time. I really wish I could find time, but it wouldn't be fair to you or the other players if I can only make a post once every two weeks. I don't want to slow anything down one bit.

I wish you all the best of luck and I might stop in on occasion and see how the game is going.


----------



## Thanee

Geez, I didn't even see this post until now... 



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> This probably won't slow down for another year.




We are probably still here by then (it's a pretty huge campaign ), so be sure to check in, once your schedule settles down! 



> I want to thank you Thanee for running such a great game this entire time. I really wish I could find time, but it wouldn't be fair to you or the other players if I can only make a post once every two weeks. I don't want to slow anything down one bit.




Well... not that we currently get even that done (my fault entirely, of course).



> I wish you all the best of luck and I might stop in on occasion and see how the game is going.




Thank you very much for your participation, Mista Collins! It was great fun with you as a player! 


Hopefully I will manage to make the game a bit faster again...

Speaking of which... game will pick up again over the weekend! Sorry (x1000) for the extended delays currently.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Havn't forgotten you. 

But with the recent slowdown of the site I couldn't bring myself to load dozens of thread pages, which is necessary to get things rolling again... will do so tonite, when I get home, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Site is back to slooooow... *sigh*

But it seems to be good enough still, so I can finally get this on the road again. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Hey!

Right now we have three active players here (with Mista Collins not finding the time anymore, unfortunately).

Maybe we should look for another player to join, what do you think?

I would definitely prefer less NPCs and more PCs in the adventuring party. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

I would humbly put forth myself as a potential applicant if you go this route. I absolutely love the FR and would love to join a long-running game set in Faerun. 

Sorry if I'm overstepping my bounds, but I just saw this and was very excited by the potential, especially after reading over the house rules.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I hope I am one of those three.... 
Will post shortly...


-Blood


----------



## Scotley

Oops! Wrong Thread.


----------



## Thanee

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I hope I am one of those three...




Yep! 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Erm, Scotley, are you sure you posted that to the right thread!?


----------



## Thanee

renau1g said:
			
		

> I would humbly put forth myself as a potential applicant if you go this route. I absolutely love the FR and would love to join a long-running game set in Faerun.
> 
> Sorry if I'm overstepping my bounds, but I just saw this and was very excited by the potential, especially after reading over the house rules.




Hello "renau1g"!

Still waiting for some insight from the players, but I do not expect to hear anything negative. 

In the meantime... what kind of character would you consider to build?

The three active ones I mentioned above are:
- Aylor, Dwarf Monk/Fighter
- Eldwyn, Halfling Bard/Cleric
- Kordunn, Dwarf Paladin/Sorcerer

In addition to those three, there is a fourth character, whose player isn't really active but still kinda around:
- Oog (Elmus), Goblin (disguised as Halfling) Rogue/Warlock

He's a fun character and a useful addition to the party, so I will NPC him as appropriate.

The remaining characters, are currently venturing elsewhere and thus fade into the background for now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> 
> P.S. Erm, Scotley, are you sure you posted that to the right thread!?




Damn slow boards. Guess I got confused waiting for my 'reply to' windows to open this morning. It seems I posted the wrong thing here an my comments to you in another thead. Anyway, my post was intended to say 'yes' and add that renau1g is good people and should make a nice addition to the group.


----------



## renau1g

So these are gestalt characters, yes? What level would I start at? Is it still 2nd?


----------



## Thanee

Yes.

5th level currently, so that would be your starting level.

And since I wouldn't know what Voadam should have against another party member joining in, let me welcome you aboard! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Oh yeah, and e-mail me the details for your character, please, instead of posting them here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> And since I wouldn't know what Voadam should have against another party member joining in,




I keep that close to the vest.

Just kidding, I'm having fun in renau1g's Red Hand of Doom game and I don't object to him joining this one.


----------



## Thanee

Updated various Info posts (only need to hunt down the post with the items from Dirtan's treasure from the temple, that you received, and put them up there). Hopefully I will soon manage to update the sheets (finally) as well, then pretty much everything should be up to speed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

You can delete your e-mail as soon as you'd like Thanee. Thanks for the acceptance, I'll try to get something together shortly... my mind is racing at the possibilities. The bases seem to be covered, so I might make a druid (as the primary healer is covered).... with maybe wizard (to cover off the utility spells that Kordunn can't), but I can't think of a great reason for those two to be together. I was considering a ranged character, maybe I'll go with an elven fighter/wizard (generalist), going into arcane archer. That would be a much better character fit.


----------



## Thanee

Take your time. 

I think I disallowed two full casting classes being combined, though I'm actually not entirely sure, since it was so long ago we started the campaign. 

Also, be sure to realize that when you want to learn a prestige class, it will take up BOTH sides of the Gestalt (essentially making you a regular character for those levels; you can still alternate, but Gestalt only with the two base classes you chose).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

When you have decided on a concept, it's best you e-mail me your PB stats (28pts) first, because you will get some random increases to your ability scores (see the spoiler text under Character Creation->Ability Scores in opening post of this thread). I will get back to you as fast as I can with the final stats for your starting character, which can then be increased for reaching 4th level (and beyond). This increase is also slightly different, since it is done with the extrapolated PB system (4pts; every increase beyond 18 is 4pts) instead of one single, flat increase (allowing multiple lower scores to be raised instead of a single, high one).

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Just out of curiousity, why the bane on dual casting classes?


-Blood


----------



## renau1g

I was thinking about it myself and I'm thinking that having access to either all the spells in the game (or most of them) with a divine/arcane character is much more powerful than having either of them add any of the other classes to their abilities. 

It sort of limits super-powered gestalts, I think, not trying to speak for Thanee.

Speaking of Thanee, is the PHB2 considered core by you? I know some people do & others don't.


----------



## Thanee

PHB2 falls under the following...

"I will also allow other WotC sources (i.e. Unearthed Arcana), as long as I have them, on a case by case basis."


So... it depends, but generally it's probably ok.

And no, it's not a Core book to me (besides, I wrote "three Core books" ).


Why no dual-full-casters? It mostly just seems wrong to me. Not sure, if it is really more powerful (even though I am firmly in the camp that the full casters are the most powerful classes, except during the very early levels), than, say, a Warlock|Rogue or other combination with good synergy, but it doesn't quite fit the picture of more spread-out generalist characters, I was aiming at with the rules.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Any idea what kind of character you want to play, yet? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Yup, I just sent you an e-mail. I'm going to go with a ranger//Fighter, focusing almost exclusively on the bow.


----------



## Thanee

Got it, and sent you a reply already yesterday. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Thinking about how to introduce you...

How does this sound? Pretty straightforward and should get things rolling into the right direction right away. 

Some years ago, you were in an adventuring group together with a rather attractive half-elven cleric of Sune, called Jade, but the group disbanded afterwards, because you were all headed in different directions. Jade was about to give up her adventuring career, since she isn't really the type for it.

A week (or so) ago, you received word from Jade, you didn't really expect to ever hear from her again. She is in New Phlan - you have heard the rumors that the city is being rebuilt... and retaken before that - and is looking for her missing brother, Amber.

Since you didn't have any pressing issues to pursuit right now, you made off to Phlan and arrived there just now, learning, that a party of adventurers has already figured out where Amber is and is on their way to rescue him.

You are a little angry, that the Sunite brought you here, only to learn that everything is already taken care of, but you cannot really blame her. And now that you are here... maybe there is something else to do?

The party of adventurers, who seem to be a trustworthy bunch, will be back soon...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks for the notification, Voadam. Have a safe trip! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Thanee said:
			
		

> Thinking about how to introduce you...
> 
> How does this sound? Pretty straightforward and should get things rolling into the right direction right away.
> 
> Some years ago, you were in an adventuring group together with a rather attractive half-elven cleric of Sune, called Jade, but the group disbanded afterwards, because you were all headed in different directions. Jade was about to give up her adventuring career, since she isn't really the type for it.
> 
> A week (or so) ago, you received word from Jade, you didn't really expect to ever hear from her again. She is in New Phlan - you have heard the rumors that the city is being rebuilt... and retaken before that - and is looking for her missing brother, Amber.
> 
> Since you didn't have any pressing issues to pursuit right now, you made off to Phlan and arrived there just now, learning, that a party of adventurers has already figured out where Amber is and is on their way to rescue him.
> 
> You are a little angry, that the Sunite brought you here, only to learn that everything is already taken care of, but you cannot really blame her. And now that you are here... maybe there is something else to do?
> 
> The party of adventurers, who seem to be a trustworthy bunch, will be back soon...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Sounds good. I'll make the changes you noted. As for that something else to do, I'll send it to you in an e-mail with the updated sheet.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

I am taking a vacation/moving across the country and will out of internet access for about 14 days. If possible please NPC my characters accordingly. Thank you. 


-Blood


----------



## Thanee

Vacation time.  I guess we will move only slowly for now...

Have a safe trip, as well, Bloodweaver! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

The next two weeks, I will have very little opportunities to update the game, will still try to get some things in place (like update all the links, which do not work now with the new forum structure... just a simple fix, adding '/forum' to all the URLs, but still some work to find them all), and maybe get you all together and wrap up the last mission at least. 

After those two weeks it looks much better. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just a little heads up... I'm going to get things going again here soon (next couple days). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Excellent. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Scotley

Cool, Eldwyn is standing by.


----------



## Bloodweaver1

Aylor standing by.... 

-Blood


----------



## renau1g

Thanee said:


> Since you didn't have any pressing issues to pursuit right now, you made off to Phlan and arrived there just now, learning, that a party of adventurers has already figured out where Amber is and is on their way to rescue him.
> 
> The party of adventurers, who seem to be a trustworthy bunch, will be back soon...




So right now the adventurers are on their way back to New Phlan?


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, that was definitely way more than a couple days... 

Yes, the party is about to get back and visit Jade, bringing her brother Amber to her, whom they just freed from the grasp of 'the Boss', who seems to be the mysterious leader of the more organized humanoid forces in Ancient Phlan.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Wunderbar! I'm anxiously awaiting you're updates


----------



## Thanee

All the links in the various posts here (except the occasional one inside the IC, i.e. the link to the Combat Thread from inside the IC combat posts) have been updated so they should finally work now.

Currently working on the character sheets and adding preview pages to each of them (started with Storm, renau1g's character, which is already accessible now via the RG and some other threads), so the character description and the full sized character images are accessible to anyone.

I'm still waiting a few days to give Bloodweaver a chance to jump into the IC again (he probably just missed the updates to the thread), then will proceed there. 

You don't have to wait for that, of course... maybe Storm wants to take up on what Kordunn just said. 

And you probably should make up your mind on where to head next... there are some obvious choices, like the old library (see Info thread for details) or maybe paying the graveyard another visit (probably something Eldwyn, at least, wants to do eventually), but there are also other opportunities... going after the kobold threat or looking for the brigands near the old temple. You could also just spend a day or two "in town" and get the treasure identified, maybe sell/buy/order some new stuff, and wait for Kylest, Selvaggio, and Thunder to come back, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Whoops... apparently I missed Voadam's post, my mistake.

I've updated now.


----------



## Thanee

BTW, have you received my e-mail, renau1g?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

And, Voadam, you can now actually link to the (preview) character sheet (as linked in the RG), where Kordunn's picture is displayed. 

I'm in the process of updating the full character sheets (finally ), Aylor and Storm are done, Eldwyn and Kordunn follow, as does Oog and then probably the others.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Thanee said:


> BTW, have you received my e-mail, renau1g?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Afraid not.


----------



## Thanee

Okies. Will resend when I get home. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Just replied, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Thanee

NP 

No word from Bloodweaver yet... but I won't wait longer... will update IC soon, so we can move on... I'm sure he will jump back in when he is back.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just a little heads up... I'm going on holiday on sunday for about two weeks (7th til 18th).

Afterwards we should be able to move onwards to Mantor's Library! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Enjoy the time off Thanee. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Thanee

Leif and Legildur have both asked me about vacant player slots and since we certainly do not have too many players currently (3-4, depending on whether Bloodweaver is still around or will be again) I just invited them over and they should arrive here soon. 

@Leif and Legildur: Welcome! 

Please read the first post of this thread, unless you have already done so, of course. It should contain pretty much all information you need. The SBLOCKed text under "Options", "Character Generation" (you would start at 5th level), "House Rules", and "Posting Guidelines" is especially important and should not be overlooked (just because it's 'hidden', that's just to keep things neat and tidy ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

In order to discuss character details best shoot me an e-mail at...

[SBLOCK]-removed-[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Since it is usually useful to know what characters are with you...


These three are the currently active characters:


> Eldwyn Billbuckle, strongheart halfling bard|cleric (Scotley)
> Kordunn Asteroth, gold dwarf paladin|sorcerer (Voadam)
> Storm, human fighter|ranger (renau1g)




This is also an active character, but the player hasn't shown up in a while:


> Aylor Creegan, shield dwarf monk|fighter (Bloodweaver1)




These four are still around, but the players have become inactive (usually time-based reasons); they will fade into the background for now:


> Kylest Soulstone, shield dwarf fighter|scout (hafrogman; NPC)
> Oog, goblin rogue|warlock (Krug; NPC) - disguised as Elmus, halfling gourmet
> Selvaggio, human druid|ranger (Mista Collins; NPC)
> Thunder, human barbarian|favored soul (Branding Opportunity; NPC)




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanks, that helps tremendously!

Renau1g, I'm thinking about an archer, too, but there should be room enough for two, shouldn't there?  (I hope?)


----------



## Voadam

With a healer and two warrior types already in the party I think there is room for any concept you want to pursue.


----------



## Leif

Voadam said:


> With a healer and two warrior types already in the party I think there is room for any concept you want to pursue.



 Thanks!  Actually, though, renau1g is also planning an archer, so I just wanted to make sure that I wouldn't be stepping on his toes.

In truth, though, Thanee wants our two characters to have some shared history, so perhaps the archery angle will give us a good excuse to have met/adventured/worked together in the past?  Renau1g oops, I what I _meant_ to say was:  Legildur, any brilliant thoughts?


----------



## Thanee

I was more thinking about you and Legildur there, really. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

My mistake!  It's been fixed below.

Legildur, have any brilliant insights into the shared history of our two pcs?  If renau1g is, in fact, the archer in the party, perhaps I could also have known him from the past?  The shared "archery history" of renau1g's and my pcs could conceivably provide another story hook to explain why Legildur and I are joining the party now.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Thanks!  Actually, though, renau1g is also planning an archer, so I just wanted to make sure that I wouldn't be stepping on his toes.




You can never have too many archers 

Besides, I'm sure we'd play different characters even if we have the same type. If not, watch your back


----------



## Leif

Heh, heh, heh.  Didn't I tell you?  My character has eyes in the back of his head!   Actually, as my character is developing now, archery seems to be of decidedly less importance to him than melee ability, so my original point is probably completely moot.


----------



## renau1g

*Darn you Complete Warrior and your Eyes in the Back of the Head feat


----------



## Leif

I totally forgot that was a name of an actual feat.  Cool!  Really, though, after giving it more thought, I would probably be better off pursuing archery/ranged combat and staying out of melee, since I'll most likely be wearing no armor.  Hmmm, maybe I can manage to snag some nice _Bracers_ or something.....


----------



## Leif

*Emagor, Human Gestalt Fighter|Wizard*

Hi, sorry I haven't finished Emagor up.  Hopefully, you're not ready for me yet, anyway.  I'll try my absolute best to get him sent for approval before the weekend (Oct 3-5, 2007) is over!


----------



## Thanee

Don't worry, Leif. Gonna start up the next chapter over the weekend (Saturday most likely) and shortly after your character will be introduced (and Legildur's in case he decided whether he is going to join us by then ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

I'm here!!!  I'm definately going to go with a druid of some description.  Now the question is as to whether to make him elven and combine him with a scout, or choose human and maybe mix him with a monk or even a barbarian!


----------



## Thanee

Good!  Once you have figured out the basics, drop me a mail (see #637 above) and lets start with the details (i.e. abilities and such).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

There is a very interesting synergy that develops when a druid/scout gets high enough level to wild shape into a creature that can use 'pounce'. That skirmish damage used with multiple attacks is great fun.


----------



## Thanee

Depends on what side of the pounce you are. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Hmmm.................
 Left?   Or   Right?  
I didn't realize that there would be that much of a difference.

What was that, Rhun?  Huh? Will somebody please tell me what the word "obtuse" means?


----------



## Scotley

Hehehe, yes definately better to be the pouncer rather than the pouncee.


----------



## Legildur

Scotley said:


> There is a very interesting synergy that develops when a druid/scout gets high enough level to wild shape into a creature that can use 'pounce'. That skirmish damage used with multiple attacks is great fun.



I hadn't even considered that!  Mind you, I've only played one druid and mostly just used the wildshape for utility rather than combat.


----------



## Scotley

You might find this useful. There's a .pdf available here:

http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Creatures.pdf

It summarizes all the creatures available for wildshape and as animal companions (familiars and constructs too) based on level. It lists the book or magazine where each can be found. Of course non-core stuff would be subject to Thanee's approval.


----------



## Scotley

FYI Thanee, I'll be taking a short trip to the beach. I'm going to have my computer and am supposed to have internet access, but posting my be sparse until the later half of the week. Eldwyn is upstairs playing with magic items and may not be missed anyway.


----------



## Leif

Have a great time, Scotley!  Beware of sunburn.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, enjoy your trip. 

Later today, I'm gonna post up the next day, so things can move on.

Hopefully that annoying cold that is haunting me right now is moving on as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Hope you feel better soon, Thanee!  An unhappy DM makes for VERY unhappy players!


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Thanee]I did some more reading about New Phlan, and added some to my post of introduction in the IC thread.  I incorporated the Mage Denlor into my story a bit, and I hope that I didn't say something wrong.  I did try not to mention him very much, and all that I really said was that Emagor came to New Phlan to apprentice himself to Mage Denlor, but had not yet been able to arrange a meeting with him.  Hope that's ok, but I can easily change it if you prefer me to say something different.
ps:  Hope you're feeling much better by now and are no longer haunted by that cold.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

With Voadam being preoccupied this week and Scotley still on the beach, we should expect things to move a little slow until next week.

And renau1g might be waiting to give the "older party members" opportunity to speak first (this is a pure guess, of course). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:
			
		

> And renau1g might be waiting to give the "older party members" opportunity to speak first (this is a pure guess, of course).



No, my (admittedly limited) experience with good ol' renau1g is that when he has something to say, he chimes right up and says it!


----------



## Legildur

Sorry Thanee, I was tiling most of the last few days and then grouting until midnight last night (I'm very slow at it).  Hopefully I'll get a chance to look at a character in the next couple of days.


----------



## Thanee

No problem. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Scotley's home!!  He'll be posting tonight or tomorrow.  So let's get going!!  (We'll make him so proud!)


----------



## Thanee

Good to hear. Someone to answer Emagor (didn't want to NPC anyone to do that, considering it's just a couple days). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Are we still only 4th level? I was just looking over Eldwyn and it looks like he hasn't been updated.


----------



## Thanee

Inconceivable! 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Will correct that tomorrow (and yes, you are 5th level).


----------



## Thanee

Hey Leif,

one minor glitch... Emagor cannot know about the "Mantor's Library" mission.

In fact, the name "Mantor's Library" is probably entirely unknown to him at this point. 

It's mostly my fault, though, since you cannot really know that, as the missions are not labeled as such.

So, for your understanding...

The missions posted in the INFO thread are a collection of both missions posted by the council of New Phlan at the very board your chars are looking at currently... those typically start with some big word introductions making clear they are from the council.

Specifically, right now, the missions posted there are:


Block Clearing
Kobold Bands
Barren River
History Lesson
Valhingen Graveyard II

The other two (not yet completed missions) also say where the party got them from, BTW.

The mission "headlines" are not really posted there, that's just to make it easier to identify them.

Also, the completed missions are not on display there, anymore (they are just kept in the thread for convenience and to keep track of what happened).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Ok, sorry for my error.  I'm not entirely certain that I fully understand everything in what you just said, but I'll try to correct my post.  (Will removing any mention of Mantor's Library from it be sufficient to do that?)


----------



## Thanee

Yep, I guess. 

To explain...

The party came to Phlan... they did some missions, one of which involved them to get out to the small island keep in front of the city (see map in INFO thread), Sokol Keep. There they met a ghost, who was the former high priest of the city at the time it was overrun a few decades ago. He told them of Mantor's Library, and this was the only mentioning of it so far.

To head there and find out more about what has happened back then (since it might be related to what still occupies the city at this point) was pointed out by said ghost priest.

The mission listed in the INFO thread is the reminder of what the priest had said, and as such, obviously, only known to those who were at Sokol Keep at that time.

Did that help to clear things up a bit? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

If you want to leave the interest in books in your post, as it certainly made sense in general, you could easily just refer to the council's wish to acquire written information about the history of Phlan (i.e. the mission labeled "History Lesson"), but also point out, that you wouldn't know where in particular to look for such.

Then you will likely soon hear about Mantor's Library to put you on a level with the rest in that regard... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Ok, thanks, Thanee!  I think I'm beginning to get it now.  The "Mantor's Library" 'mission' in the thread is just sort of a fancy was of saying, 'hey, remember all that stuff that you heard from the ghost priest in Sokol Keep?'  Is that maybe a slightly correct interpretation of what you said?

(Forgive me for this, but I can tell that I'm stressing you out a little bit, because the more excited you get, the worse your english becomes. hehehehe)


----------



## Thanee

Yep, that's pretty much a perfect interpretation of what I meant. 

The term "mission" also refers to (mostly) small parts of the game that could be pursued individually.
Most "missions" will lead to a specific part of Phlan (or back to one, like "Valhingen Graveyard II").

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Whew!  I thought I was losing my touch for a second there!


----------



## Thanee

> It ain't my fault this time! I had a nice, concise post written, but my arm was twisted until I added more and more to it, and explained everything in tedious detail!






Sorry for the little inconvenience caused... just thought it would make sense, and after you removed half the post I felt that it might have been a bit much, since it was just that tiny bit being out of place. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Sorry for the little inconvenience caused... just thought it would make sense, and after you removed half the post I felt that it might have been a bit much, since it was just that tiny bit being out of place.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



No inconvenience at all!  I was just trying to add a little (very little) humor to the situation.


----------



## Thanee

Waiting for Voadam and renaul1g (looks like they are a little preoccupied currently). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Unless I'm totally mistaken, I haven't seen much of renau1g for several weeks now.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, it has been over a week since I've seen renau1g in one of my games. Hope he makes an appearance soon.


----------



## Thanee

Ditto. I've sent him an e-mail, just in case he checks that account. 


Also, I've started to update the INFO thread, especially the locations. Many are just listed for now and not filled out yet, but I will continue to do so.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Any word from Renau1g yet?  I'm hoping someone can at least find out SOMETHING about what's been going on with him.


----------



## Thanee

No idea, sorry.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Soon enough, you will find yourself in a combat situation, so as a reminder (and especially for Leif, who hasn't been around during previous combats):

As soon as I begin a combat in the IC and post a link to the COMBAT thread you will not make any post in the IC until the combat is over. All combat declarations are posted in the COMBAT thread then (you will always have a link to it in the most recent IC post, so don't worry that it might be difficult to find ).

Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Then I guess I'd better post here while I can!*

Gotcha, Boss!  When I subscribed to the Combat Thread, I expected things to work something like that.


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:


> Soon enough, you will find yourself in a combat situation . . .




I'm sure its just some squatters hoping to beg a crust of bread. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Gotcha, Boss!  When I subscribed to the Combat Thread, I expected things to work something like that.




Ok. 

Just thought it was worth mentioning, since it's certainly different to the other games around here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Ok.
> Just thought it was worth mentioning, since it's certainly different to the other games around here.
> Bye, Thanee



Yes, and I'm glad that you did.  It was gratifying to me that I had some clue as to what would happen.  But, I could just as easily have been totally wrong about it.  Yes, this is the first time on ENWorld that I have seen this selction of threads for one game.  I'll be interested to see it in action.  I'm also interested to hear what your opinion, as DM, is of the set-up?


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam: BTW, have you checked your e-mails lately? I had sent you one, since I was missing your 5th level hit point roll (not sure if you even made it yet). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> I'll be interested to see it in action.  I'm also interested to hear what your opinion, as DM, is of the set-up?




Well, I definitely like it (of course ).

It keeps the IC thread tidy during combat, and thus easier to read (especially when you go over the posts later).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

If you want to make rolls yourself, just go ahead and do so, like Scotley did for Eldwyn. 

I will just apply any modifiers you are not aware of (or seem to have missed) then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> If you want to make rolls yourself, just go ahead and do so, like Scotley did for Eldwyn.
> 
> I will just apply any modifiers you are not aware of (or seem to have missed) then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yes, Eldwyn missed his own +1 to hit from Inspire Courage, but I figured with a 23 it didn't matter.


----------



## Leif

The only roll that Emagor needs is a saving throw for the Goblin mage.  I guess you'd better make that one, Thanee.


----------



## Thanee

Scotley said:


> Yes, Eldwyn missed his own +1 to hit from Inspire Courage, but I figured with a 23 it didn't matter.




Yep, I noticed that; was wondering especially since you did put the +1 to damage. 

You could also do what I do and just roll the "naked" dice... no modifiers at all (unless they are completely obvious). That way you still know what your result, but can't be wrong with the modifiers or modifiers you do not know about.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> Yep, I noticed that; was wondering especially since you did put the +1 to damage.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I remembered just after I made the to hit roll. I just let it go since it was likely to be a hit. At least I remembered in time for the damage roll...such as it was.


----------



## Thanee

That's why I started to only use the actual dice with no modifers some time ago. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> That's why I started to only use the actual dice with no modifers some time ago.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Slick idea!


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, it's kinda funny, but it really makes things easier when you DM using invisiblecastle for the rolls.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:


> @Voadam: BTW, have you checked your e-mails lately? I had sent you one, since I was missing your 5th level hit point roll (not sure if you even made it yet).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Not in more than a month for that account, but I'll catch up now.


----------



## Voadam

Thanee, I'm happy with you rolling the HD for Kordunn and just letting me know the result.


----------



## Thanee

Ok. d10=6.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Did Scotley say he is out of town? I vaguely recall something like that... guess I'll just autopilot him then, so we can move on. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

He's away from home, I think.  (Maybe with his in-laws??)  Tomorrow he's going to a cabin out in the woods and up a mountain with some mutual friends of ours.  I wouldn't expect him to make an apprearance until Sunday afternoon or evening.  I'm invited to the cabin, but I probably won't make it.  I may change my mind and head up there tomorrow, though.  If I do (kinda doubtful at this point), then I'll be back Sunday evening, too.


----------



## Thanee

In that case, I think we should simply wait the two days. IIRC, Voadam isn't usually around over the weekend either.

renau1g really seems to have gone to hiding, though... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I'm back and have posted. But as Leif said I'll be out Sat. and Sun.


----------



## Thanee

Seen it. Thanks!  Will update with the next round today.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I didn't go with Scotley and the rest of the crew, and it looks now like I'll be around all weekend.  Of course, we still can't do much of anything without the others, but I'm here, at least.


----------



## Thanee

Well, you will at least be able to post your next round of action soon...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Yeah, for what it's worth, I guess I can.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I didn't go with Scotley and the rest of the crew, and it looks now like I'll be around all weekend.




And you were sorely missed. Hope we get to do it again in less than a year this time.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> And you were sorely missed. Hope we get to do it again in less than a year this time.



Awww, aren't you sweet?  I doubt if I was missed at all.  You guys probably had more fun without my bitching and moaning. hehe  Doing it again in less than a year this time, would be a plus.  Maybe we could convince Mowgli to host a springtime gathering?


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Yeah, for what it's worth, I guess I can.




Well, looks like I didn't quite find the time yesterday... will update the round today. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Not a problem, Mr. DM.  I had plenty of stuff to keep me busy yesterday, anyway.


----------



## Thanee

You should have posted some other action then, Leif. 

I took the liberty to "remote" Emagor this round.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Yes, I noticed that.  I approve wholeheartedly, both of what you did and what you had Emagor do.


----------



## Thanee

Whoops, thought we were still waiting on someone... but apparantly that someone is me. 

Update forthcoming...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry Leif, dice didn't like you this round... rolled a natural 20 on the AoO (since you didn't write anything about casting defensively, I assumed you wanted to take the chance; which actually makes sense, since you still get to roll Concentration, even if you are hit), luckily not confirmed, though, and then just a 5 for the Concentration Check (only barely missing the mark).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Forgive me, but from studying thie most recent map, it appears to me that the hobgoblin that just executed a successful AoO against Emagor did so while he is _Entangled_ in the _Web_.  Is this correct?


----------



## Thanee

Yes, that's correct. He's on the edge of the area covered by the web (and the only one, that could move out of it (the other two are glued to the spot), if he managed to make the DC 15 Strength Check, which he didn't last round).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam: Changed your target square since you have to move directly towards your opponent in a charge... and from S18 he would have had cover as well, anyways (from Emagor in that case).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

If these last two hobgoblins are really that desperate, maybe Emagor should lend them his tinderbox? hehe


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:


> @Voadam: Changed your target square since you have to move directly towards your opponent in a charge... and from S18 he would have had cover as well, anyways (from Emagor in that case).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




My mistake, I thought it was just in a straight line with nothing in the way. It wasn't the cover, looking at the map I missed VI altogether and wanted to be in position in case either of the top two broke out and came after Emagor.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for your support, Voadam!  -- quoth Emagor


----------



## Thanee

You can just continue posting in the IC thread now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Do we have the funds to invest in a wand of cure light wounds or other low level cure? It seems foolish not to have something like that at our level.


----------



## Thanee

You actually have a _Wand of Mass Lesser Vigor_ with you (from Jade). Quite handy.

Funds are in the INFO thread... and yeah, you got plenty enough, I'd say, including a bunch of magic items, that you could use or sell or decorate your rooms in the Bitter Blade with. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/145715-info-pool-radiance.html#post2661104

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam: Spritual healing... 10 each to Eldwyn, Emagor and Kordunn? Those are the three sustaining the most damage currently. Storm got out with only light wounds.

Of course, Peabody and especially Rover should be considered as well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

In fact, Emagor is more concerned about Peabody than he is himself.  He feels that his wounds resulted from his own unwise actions, and are, therefore, somewhat deserved.


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:


> @Voadam: Spritual healing... 10 each to Eldwyn, Emagor and Kordunn? Those are the three sustaining the most damage currently. Storm got out with only light wounds.
> 
> Of course, Peabody and especially Rover should be considered as well.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Sounds good. Kordunn is more interested in performing miracles for people before their pets.

Without knowing hp gauging how much healing we need is a little tricky.


----------



## Leif

I guess I missed how Peabody was injured in the first place.  What happened to him, and how bad is he hurt?  (Poor little Fela! Awww!)


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, if we are going to continue Eldwyn would definitely do some healing on the mounts/familiars/companions.


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> You actually have a _Wand of Mass Lesser Vigor_ with you (from Jade). Quite handy.
> 
> Funds are in the INFO thread... and yeah, you got plenty enough, I'd say, including a bunch of magic items, that you could use or sell or decorate your rooms in the Bitter Blade with.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I have got to remember where to look for this stuff. It makes way more sense to use the wand than spells at this point. We really should do something with the excess loot. Eldwyn has almost no magical toys on his sheet.


----------



## Leif

Emagor is all for some loot!  Gosh, for him, that would be like a "signing bonus" or something!    But, first let's see what THESE ne'er-do-wells have for us.


----------



## Thanee

Scotley said:


> I have got to remember where to look for this stuff. It makes way more sense to use the wand than spells at this point. We really should do something with the excess loot. Eldwyn has almost no magical toys on his sheet.




Yep, on the next stop in the city you can surely do something about that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> I guess I missed how Peabody was injured in the first place.  What happened to him, and how bad is he hurt?  (Poor little Fela! Awww!)




The initial fireball.


Party Status after Kordunn's healing:


Eldwyn - unscathed
Rover - severely wounded, fatigued
Emagor - scratched
Peabody - moderately wounded
Kordunn - scratched
Storm - lightly wounded


Current Status outside combats is also in the INFO thread.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Oh...right!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Hello, all.  I'm hoping to be joining you guys soon, so I thought I'd greet you all OOC!


----------



## Leif

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> Hello, all.  I'm hoping to be joining you guys soon, so I thought I'd greet you all OOC!



Cool!  Welcome Aboard, then!  Wanna give us a hint as to what you'll be playing?   Or are you gonna keep us in suspense?  (Which wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing, I guess.)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

I'm doing a Sun Elf Duskblade/Cleric - mixing arcane swordfighting with some support capabilities courtesy of Cleric.


----------



## Leif

Cool.  Makes my Vanilla Wizard seem so .... mundane.  But, hey, I LIKE vanilla.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Mundane?  You get fireball


----------



## Leif

True, true.  But really, when you've seen one fireball you've, uh....

....  well, you've probably got a serious need for a change of britches, for one thing!


----------



## Thanee

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> Hello, all.  I'm hoping to be joining you guys soon, so I thought I'd greet you all OOC!




No hoping necessary, and welcome aboard. 

drakir_nosslin will also join us with a fighty Rogue; I hope we get the character done this week (on it), since I want to integrate both of you at the same time, so Nac Mac Feegle will have to show at least a little patience still. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

So.  A Duskblade|Cleric is, basically the same as a 1ed Cleric/Fighter/Magic-User.  And a "fighty Rogue" would be a 1ed Fighter/Thief.  Sorry, it's like 3.5 is not my native language, so no matter how marginally functional I become with the system, I still THINK in 1ed, AD&D terms.  Except that 1ed really had no Gestalt equivalent.  That system far surpasses the MC system.  

And here I am trying to learn 4ed now!  What a joke!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

As a duskblade my magic-use is quite limited (think Sorcerer more than Wizard), but the two main advantages I receive in return are the ability to wear armor and the ability to cast touch spells through a melee attack.


----------



## Leif

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> As a duskblade my magic-use is quite limited (think Sorcerer more than Wizard), but the two main advantages I receive in return are the ability to wear armor and the ability to cast touch spells through a melee attack.



As far as actual day-to-day adventuring goes, your average wizard has NOTHING on your average sorcerer.  (Except fewer spells.)  And the Armored Mage ability is worth it's weight in ..... something. The touch-spell-through-the-weapon thingy is somthing that I've read about, but never actually seen in play, so I'm interested to see how you use it.  (On some OTHER character, that is.)


----------



## Thanee

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> As a duskblade my magic-use is quite limited (think Sorcerer more than Wizard)...




Sorcerers are on par with Wizards... just different...

The spellcasting of the Duskblade is more like the Bard (maybe a little more), but in the end, fundamentally different. It's a Warrior-class, not a Magic-User-class, after all.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Except that 1ed really had no Gestalt equivalent.  That system far surpasses the MC system.




I would actually say it's closer to the 1st Ed. multiclassing (though more potent, since you lose no levels in comparison... but that's not a fair comparison, since if you would mix Gestalt with non-Gestalt in one campaign you would be 1-4 levels behind, depending on current character level, so it is, indeed, quite similar to the old multiclassing rules; at least the way we use it here without mixing crazy multiclassing and Gestalt).



> And here I am trying to learn 4ed now!  What a joke!




4th Ed. is more difficult to see in 1st Ed. terms. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> I'm doing a Sun Elf Duskblade/Cleric - mixing arcane swordfighting with some support capabilities courtesy of Cleric.



Welcome aboard. 


Sounds like the flip side of my gold dwarf paladin/sorcerer. Which god are you going with?


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> I would actually say it's closer to the 1st Ed. multiclassing (though more potent, since you lose no levels in comparison... but that's not a fair comparison, since if you would mix Gestalt with non-Gestalt in one campaign you would be 1-4 levels behind, depending on current character level, so it is, indeed, quite similar to the old multiclassing rules; at least the way we use it here without mixing crazy multiclassing and Gestalt).



Yeah, I see the similarities between Gestalt and old multi-classing, except that old multi-classing took about twice as much experience for the same advancement.



> 4th Ed. is more difficult to see in 1st Ed. terms.



I really havent even tried that!  I hope I never have to do so, either.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

The wizard comes into his own around 7th level for two reasons, I find:

1: Scry.  When you have scry, suddenly you know what you're fighting before you fight it.  At that point, the ability to choose a tailored selection of spells to deal with the specific problems you'll be facing.

2: Scrolls.  When you reach a certain threshold of money, you realize a wizard can afford to have 1-2 scrolls of every utility spell he knows written at any given time, giving him/her unmatchable versatility.


----------



## Leif

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> The wizard comes into his own around 7th level for two reasons, I find:
> 1: Scry.  When you have scry, suddenly you know what you're fighting before you fight it.  At that point, the ability to choose a tailored selection of spells to deal with the specific problems you'll be facing.
> 2: Scrolls.  When you reach a certain threshold of money, you realize a wizard can afford to have 1-2 scrolls of every utility spell he knows written at any given time, giving him/her unmatchable versatility.



And, to go right along with those plans, which are unstoppable, mostly, I recommend doing whatever it takes to get said wizard a Handy Haversack (whether it's Heward's or someone else's) so that every time he reaches for a scroll, the one he's looking for is on the top of the stack.


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:


> Which god are you going with?




You should get along well... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> 2: Scrolls.  When you reach a certain threshold of money, you realize a wizard can afford to have 1-2 scrolls of every utility spell he knows written at any given time, giving him/her unmatchable versatility.




A Sorcerer can easily do the same (find someone to help with scribing scroll instead of copying spells, essentially).

Now a Warlock of 12th+ level... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I'd have to say that the Wizard has at least a slight advantage in that he/she doesn't even have to spend a feat to get Scribe Scroll, and can begin doing this just as soon as he earns a few experience points to spend on the scribing.  Plus Wizards are about a million times COOLER than sorcerers!


----------



## Thanee

They didn't even have Sorcerers in 1st Ed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> They didn't even have Sorcerers in 1st Ed.
> Bye
> Thanee




Au Contraire!  Scotley and I had sorcerers in our AD&D game, we just didn't call them sorcerers.  Well, they weren't exactly sorcerers, but they weren't exactly magic-users either.  What they were is spontaneous casting arcane spell casters who got the same spells and same number of spells as magic-users.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

I'm an Azuthian .


----------



## Leif

And just what is an Azuthian, praytell?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

A worshiper of Azuth, god of wizards and spells.


----------



## Leif

Okay, makes sense.  I never heard of Azuth before.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Okay, makes sense.  I never heard of Azuth before.




Welcome to the Realms. Here's a link that might be of interest. Azuth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Leif

Oh!  The Realms!  Say no more!

p. 236 FRCS, Azuth, The High One, Patron of Mages, Lord of Spells.... His church embraces the use of magic for constructive purposes, and his clerics pray for their spells at dusk.

THAT Azuth?


----------



## Leif

Hey, I just noticed that there's a wand of fireball in party treasure as well as a scroll of  fireball and a few other good arcane scrolls.  Would there be much objection to Emagor carrying the wand of fireball in case it would come in handy to save our butts?  Maybe a couple of the scrolls, too?


----------



## Thanee

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Who is still wounded? Just the familiars/mounts?






Thanee said:


> Party Status after Kordunn's healing:
> 
> 
> Eldwyn - unscathed
> Rover - severely wounded, fatigued
> Emagor - scratched
> Peabody - moderately wounded
> Kordunn - scratched
> Storm - lightly wounded
> 
> 
> Current Status outside combats is also in the INFO thread.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Hey, I just noticed that there's a wand of fireball in party treasure as well as a scroll of  fireball and a few other good arcane scrolls.  Would there be much objection to Emagor carrying the wand of fireball in case it would come in handy to save our butts?  Maybe a couple of the scrolls, too?




Please do. Having just been on the receiving end of a fireball I can really appreciate how nice it would be to have some on our side.


----------



## Leif

Thanee, please note that, unless there is a dissenting vote among the other party members, Emagor will avail himself of the scolls in party treasure that seem like they might even be vaguely useful during our exploration.  If you need me to be specific about this, I can later, ok?


----------



## Thanee

Don't forget, though, that Kordunn can use all of the arcane toys, too. And he actually owns them (in part, as does Eldwyn and technically a few others). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Yes, I did notice that in the RG.  I spoke too soon. hehe.  never mind!  Emagor will, I guess, just wait until he has sufficient resources to use his Item Crafting feat.  Also, I have an issue with Emagor's spell selction.


----------



## Thanee

> OOC: Does Emagor know the location of a nearby place to obtain these supplies? Better yet, does he know of place to obtain scrolls that have already been prepared?




Well, not for sure.

There is the mage Denlor, that he has heard about, and he might have such items, and for divine scrolls, the temple of Tyr is an obvious address.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Well, the temple, if they have divine scrolls, should also have the supplies to make scrolls.  Maybe they would sell some of these supplies?  Do our divine casters know for sure?

btw, I was forgetting that this is a gestalt campaign and so everybody and his brother has or can have arcane abilities.  I'm so used to being the onlly arcanist in the group. :|


----------



## Thanee

Getting the materials to make scrolls yourself should be no problem in New Phlan, as long as you don't want to have outrageous amounts.

But right now, you are not in New Phlan. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Well, obviously, we are not in New Phlan right now.  But..... we DO, I presume, hope to return there at some point in the future, if we live long enough to do so.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

I, of course, support returning to where new party members can join easily, but then again I may be a little biased


----------



## Leif

If Emagor feels some strange tingling sensation that makes him think that there is someone calling out to join the group, he will voice this concern to his companions.   (I'm doin' what I can, Nac Mac!)


----------



## Voadam

Leif said:


> Yes, I did notice that in the RG.  I spoke too soon. hehe.  never mind!  Emagor will, I guess, just wait until he has sufficient resources to use his Item Crafting feat.






My understanding was that Kordunn was actually carrying all the arcane wands and scrolls for the last year and a half or so.

Post 492, May 2007

I'm not sure we had actually decided who was carrying the curing wands or scrolls as they are all useable by paladins (Kordunn), clerics (Eldwynn), and druids (Selvaggio) I believe.

The blade barrier scroll is cleric only so Eldwynn is carrying that one.


----------



## Voadam

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> I'm an Azuthian .




Heh. The Spell Lord is making a move to establish a presence in New Phlan it seems.


----------



## Thanee

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> I, of course, support returning to where new party members can join easily, but then again I may be a little biased




Heh. Don't worry, I will see to get you on the road soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Leif said:


> btw, I was forgetting that this is a gestalt campaign and so everybody and his brother has or can have arcane abilities.  I'm so used to being the onlly arcanist in the group. :|




For the last year or so it has just been me in the party. Before that me and the warlock.

Now we are going to have three.


----------



## Leif

Cool, Voadam!  I, for one will be happy to share any arcane goodies that you would be willing to let out of your possession!


----------



## Thanee

Just check the combat maps from the last combat... bottom of the map is the front of the library.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Err... yeah, left, of course. The wall that runs along the whole left border is the front of the library.

In an effort to confuse you as well, the library map will have that wall on the top, though (mostly because I already have that map, of course). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

The paladin courage aura is fun for these types of interactions.


----------



## Thanee

That will definitely be helpful.


@Nac Mac Feegle: Didn't want to let you wait any longer, so you can just jump in at this point now. Hope that is alright. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*renau1g*

I think it's probably pretty safe to move renau1g to the "officially missing" list.  I am (or was) in several games with him, and he hasn't posted for ages, nor has any peep been heard from him.  I've tried to contact him in every way that is available to me, and have had ZERO success.   Makes me wonder whether something tragically bad happened to him.


----------



## Thanee

I hope not.

But yeah, he's rather unresponsive to e-mails as well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

BTW, Elrohas' description is linked in the Rogue's Gallery, in case you havn't seen it yet.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ball is still in your court, I think.

If you plan to get back to New Phlan with the man, just move on and post what you plan to do with him (the man will follow you for now and there will be no incident on the way back; taking the way you came).

My time is very limited until the beginning of next week, so don't expect too much from me until then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> I hope not.




If it would help salve your dashed hopes, I could volunteer to be a replacement player.


----------



## Leif

I'm all for getting the man back to New Phlan and getting at least one hot meal while we're at it.  I have no ideas about what we should do with him, if anything.  Anyone else have any good input on the subject?


----------



## Thanee

Mark Chance said:


> If it would help salve your dashed hopes, I could volunteer to be a replacement player.




We technically have another player already... however, he hasn't been around after his initial two posts; and it's been two weeks or so now.

I will give him another note, and if he doesn't stir until after the weekend, you can join, Mark. 

So, just check in here by monday, and you should find a note here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> So, just check in here by monday, and you should find a note here.




For you, I shall do that.


----------



## Thanee

Since I havn't heard anything... go for it, Mark. 

Have you read the first post here with most of the necessary information already?

Any questions?

Do you already know what you want to play? (Race & Classes)

Send me the details via e-mail... [SBLOCK]-deleted-[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> Since I havn't heard anything... go for it, Mark.




The email was just sent. Exciting, huh?


----------



## Thanee

Mark's character is going to be introduced soon (won't have much time tomorrow, so I guess it will be tuesday). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Mark Chance*

"E pluribus Elvis?"

Your tagline baffles me.  Translating, "From many Elvis?"  E Pluribus Unum means "From many one."  Now if it meant what some people _think_ it means, 'In God [Elvis] we trust,' then it might make more sense, in a sick sort of way.


----------



## Mark Chance

Leif said:


> Your tagline baffles me.  Translating, "From many Elvis?"




Precisely. What's not to understand?


----------



## Leif

Mark Chance said:


> Precisely. What's not to understand?



Cool.   I think you're going to be a great addition to this game.


----------



## Thanee

It has something to do with cheese and garlic.

E pluribus unum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I thought that was just a joke until I read the wikipedia entry.  Thanks, Thanee!


----------



## Mark Chance

Hey, Elrohas! Come give Dryw a hug!


----------



## Leif

What happened to Nac Mac Feegle?  Tell him we've got a new guy who's just DYING to give him a BIG hug!!

[sblock=Mark Chance]Why does "Bathhouse of the Damned" make me think of B.O. from hell?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Well, it's the 22nd december... maybe he's desperately looking for xmas presents. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

[sblock=Leif]Ooh! Secret messages!

Well, BotD does include a foray into a sewer against some rather foul villains.
[/sblock]

BTW, Thanee, I'll finalize Sir Dryw's equipment list sometime in the next day or two.


----------



## Thanee

Will put you inside the library later today, if there are no objections to Storm's proposal coming forth. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Sounds great to Emagor, Peabody, and me!


----------



## Thanee

I was more thinking about Eldwyn or Kordunn there, who havn't had a chance to chime in yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Oh.   That figures, I guess.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, since you already gave your content ingame, it was hardly surprising that you were all for it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

I'm going on a retreat this Friday evening through Sunday afternoon; consequently, I'll be out of the loop during that time.


----------



## Thanee

A Happy New Year! 

Game will move on over the weekend.

I hope the rest will come scattering in over the next couple days. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Happy New Year to you as well, Our Glorious DM!  

Scotley and I are here, Mark C. will soon be back.  Anyone else here now?  We do at least have a quorum, don't we?


----------



## Thanee

Yep, hence the inclusion of more players; about four active players is a good number, I think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Yep, hence the inclusion of more players; about four active players is a good number, I think.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



So, then, WHO is #4?  Didn't we have more than this just a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Thanee

Voadam can surely be considered quite active (he's just not around because of christmas/new year currently).

We had been exactly four (Scotley, Voadam, renau1g and you), minus renau1g (who hasn't been around for quite a while now), plus Nac and Mark now. At least I hope that after the christmas/new year time is over, all five of you (or six, if renau1g shows up again) will be considered active. 

Anyways, as I said... game will definitely move on over the weekend. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Happy New Year!

I'm back but I'll wait for the new thread to jump back in. The dwarf will start with his detecting evil abilities.


----------



## Leif

Yes, where is that new thread, Thanee??


----------



## Thanee

Probably tomorrow. Had no time to do it yet (since I want to at least include a little recap of what happened so far). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

While we're waiting for our new thread (hint, hint)  (oops, guess I'd better go check the PtG forum to see if it's already been opened before I go shooting off my keyboard!) maybe some of you other smart players can come up with something else cool to do now that Emagor convinced the Kobolds to freeze and play like mice?  Maybe we can have some fun with them and make them degrade themselves horribly?  Or is that too cruel even when it's done to a kobold?

Nope, not there yet.


----------



## Mark Chance

Sir Dryw's idea of just telling them to vacate the premises was offered in all seriousness. Being a knight, he's not going to attack creatures begging for mercy, even if they don't deserve it. To do otherwise would be for him to belittle himself.


----------



## Leif

That's what I expected.  Hmmm, since we've been "hired" to clean out the old city, what do you suggest that we do with the little buggers?


----------



## Mark Chance

Tell them they have 'til sundown to get out of town, and then we all spit tobacco juice on the floor.


----------



## Leif

I'll let the more-threatening-looking Sir (Clint) Dryw do those honors, and I'll translate -- nervously, of course.


----------



## Thanee

Mark Chance said:


> Tell them they have 'til sundown to get out of town, and then we all spit tobacco juice on the floor.




Leaving the city... that's not easily done.

The whole city is on an island and surrounded by a river, that is reeking of poison and acid (not sure if you are aware of this), that spells certain doom for (almost) every living creature (some giant frogs seem to do fine; check out the combat at the end of the Reconquest of Sokol Keep chapter for details) touching its deadly "water" (not much actual water in there for sure).

The only harbor, that has ships, lies in the civilized southern part of the city, which some kobolds surely stand rather little chance of traversing unharmed (even if they manage to get through the Stockade Wall seperating the civilized parts of New Phlan from the city quarters of Ancient Phlan where you are adventuring).

Bye
Thanee

P.S. New thread coming up later today...


----------



## Leif

Sounds like it might be more merciful to just kill the poor blighters!


----------



## Thanee

Just saying that if you tell them to leave the city, that's hardly possible. If you tell them to leave the area, they could do that.

Of course, assuming that the city will be freed completely, eventually they will end up dead, anyways, unless they find a way to leave it.

Those are simply things that your characters would surely know, but I'm not sure you are aware of that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Actually, I was not aware of that, so thanks.  Hmmm, I started speaking to the kobolds simply because I knew their language, and opportunities to use Draconic other than spell-casting arise so seldom.  I certainly didn't mean to place us in such a dilemma.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry for the lack of posting this week. Work is killing me this week.


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> Those are simply things that your characters would surely know, but I'm not sure you are aware of that.




Right. Dryw would know even if I don't. I've actually looked at very few of the previous game posts since I don't want to pollute my brain with too much player vs. character knowledge stuff.

Regarding the kobolds, here's the breakdown as far as Sir Dryw is concerned:

1. While they grovel, he won't attack them.

2. He could take them prisoner, at which time they're under his protection until turned over to whom ever it is you turn over kobolds to.

3. He could order them to vacate the premises.

4. He could order them to defend themselves and then give them time to ready themselves for the melee. Of course, if they refuse to fight, we're back to number 1 above.

Knights are quite the pain in the arse paladins are, but we try.


----------



## Leif

Option 5:  Let's take them to within sight of New Phlan, order them to present themselves to the authorities, and not return to the old city.  Then we watch until they get almost to New Phlan.  That way, if we see them again in the old city, we (meaning the noble knight) will be perfectly within "our" rights to attack them on sight.  Will that work for Sir Dryw?


----------



## Mark Chance

That could work too.


----------



## Leif

So what is "our" preference?


----------



## Thanee

I'll just start the new thread later, and then slowly fill the first post chapter by chapter (I'm planning to make a summary of what happened so far, which I suppose would be not only useful for those who did play from the beginning, but also or especially those who did not; but it happens to be quite some work to get everything together ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I must say that I'm not a big fan of the new format of ENWorld that apparently took effect sometime in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Mark Chance

Leif said:


> I must say that I'm not a big fan of the new format of ENWorld that apparently took effect sometime in the last 24 hours.




It does seem a bit lacking. Peculiar way to change things. Wonder if it was intentional?


----------



## Leif

Mark Chance said:


> It does seem a bit lacking. Peculiar way to change things. Wonder if it was intentional?



I had assumed that it was a so-called "improvement."  You have a point, however, it may be some other breed of gremlin. (I hope.)


----------



## Scotley

I believe the change was intentional. I would guess the idea is limit the amount of bandwidth used on the opening page. You have to make a click to get to anything other than a handful of simple buttons. I don't know much about web design, but that's my guess.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I believe the change was intentional. I would guess the idea is limit the amount of bandwidth used on the opening page. You have to make a click to get to anything other than a handful of simple buttons. I don't know much about web design, but that's my guess.



Well, I'm proud to note that change is ongoing!  For instance, now you can get to Quick Links from ANY page, which wasn't the case when I first logged in for this session a few minutes ago.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> I must say that I'm not a big fan of the new format of ENWorld that apparently took effect sometime in the last 24 hours.




What change do you speak of?

Only thing I noticed (right now) is, that they made some layout changes to the forum, so I had to update my scripts that alter the site when it is loaded in my browser. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> What change do you speak of?
> 
> Only thing I noticed (right now) is, that they made some layout changes to the forum, so I had to update my scripts that alter the site when it is loaded in my browser.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Apparently, it wasn't a change, but a temporary glitch or something.  To back up my story, Rhun saw it, too!  Anyway, it's all back to normal now.


----------



## Scotley

I saw it too. They changed the front page and the way you accessed different sections like, news, groups, forums etc.


----------



## Leif

I'm glad it stayed online through the whole thing, but my profile is still wonky.


----------



## Thanee

I see. I never really look at the front page. My bookmark opens the forum directly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Well, look at your profile.  Has it changed any?


----------



## Thanee

Might be, I do not really look in there regularily, so I'm not sure how it looked before. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

The format of my profile is gone. It is just in a long row now. I presume they'll get it squared away soon, but there is an ongoing discussion of the new layout over in the meta forum if you want to be heard.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, but it's not really a big deal for me.  My profile is stretched all out of shape like yours is.  and all of the "tabs" are visible at once.


----------



## Thanee

New game thread is up.

I will fill in the root post there with a synopsis of the previous chapters, eventually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Gibbery things?  For some reason, that makes me think of.....

BULLYWUGS!

Am I wrong?  Probably, but, then, what else is new?


----------



## Thanee

I meant something along the lines of gucky or slimy, actually. Doesn't glibbery (not gibbery ) mean that?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Well, to my knowledge, Gibbery means jiggly or gelatinous, like jell-o, but I could easily be mistaken about that.  As far as I know, Glibbery is not an english word.  Gucky, I don't think, is a word that is recognized by, say, english professors, but I get what you mean.  Slimy is, of course, just plain SLIMY.


----------



## Leif

Oh, no!  I just had a horrible thought!  What if the big slimy thing is not a bullywug, but is instead an ABOLETH!  EEEEEEEKK!


----------



## Leif

Ok, guys, I think we've probably gotten about all the good we're likely to get out of this Kobold.  I'm open to suggestions for how we proceed next.  Will it mess Sir Dryw up if we kill him? hehehe


----------



## Voadam

I would think gibbery things means things that gibber (make sounds that resemble unintelligible speech).


----------



## Thanee

As I said, not "gibbery" but "glibbery", which (as far as I know) means (among other things) something similar to "slick", "slippery", "slithery" and is probably used in a completely different context normally... 

As for the "bookworms", if I get Voadam right, he refers to the term being used to describe people who read too many books. 

I also don't think there actually is an actual worm called "bookworm".

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn was perhaps being a bit obtuse. Just fyi, there was a 1st edition monster called a 'Bookworm' from monster manual 2 I think. My age is showing.


----------



## Mark Chance

A quick personal update: It's been a helluva week. My head cold has gotten progressively worse throughout, all during a week in which I absolutely could not take a sick day. Too many of my students have lost it. We've had two stabbings in two weeks, for example; thankfully, no one was seriously injured. I'm going to get caught up on my EN World stuff this weekend, which includes Monday since it's MLK Day.


----------



## Thanee

Ouch! And no problem, Mark. Check in when you find the time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Please, will someone remind me what our current mission is in Old Phlan?  If it is just to kill humanoids, then when will we go back to get a new mission?  And Emagor's getting a bit hungry with all this talk of kobold food!  When do we go back for a nosh?


----------



## Thanee

The party is currently looking for books about Phlan and its destruction.

Killing humanoids is a "constant mission".

The known Missions are posted in the INFO thread. I suppose you can assume by now, that you know about all of them (you will have talked about what's going on in the city; and it makes things a bit easier).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Banites are the followers of the evil god of tyranny, Bane.

A rather large group of orcish Banites has been successfully driven away from the temple proper on the eastern riverside by Eldwyn, Kordunn, and their former companions some time ago.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Erroneous Post

Did you ever have one of those days???


----------



## Mark Chance

_OOC: My daughter Adrienne is in the hospital; hence, my lack of posting. Things should be back to normal in a day or two._


----------



## Leif

Mark Chance said:


> _OOC: My daughter Adrienne is in the hospital; hence, my lack of posting. Things should be back to normal in a day or two._



Very sorry to hear that!  I hope that she's doing as well as possible, that it's nothing too serious, and that she's as good as new very, very soon!  (I figure it has to be at least a little serious to warrant a trip to the hospital in the first place.)


----------



## Scotley

I'm sorry to hear your daughter is in the hospital. Hope all is well soon.


----------



## Voadam

Leif said:


> [in common]  After all, they _are_ merely kobolds."




Famous last words


----------



## Thanee

Heh.

In our P&P campaign (me playing not DMing there), one of the PCs is currently plagued by a recurring villain, a simple kobold who got away and got turned into some kind of ghoul. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Voadam said:


> Famous last words



True, very true, Voadam!  A ghoul, Thanee?  eeesh!


----------



## Scotley

Hey Leif, remember back in our early days, a certain female Kobold (or was it goblin) with a meat cleaver that wreaked havoc on the party? It seems like a pit full of green slime was nearby and they were so nervous about that they didn't give proper attention to dealing with the scullion from hell.


----------



## Leif

No, sadly, I had forgotten that, and I still don't really recall it.  But it does sound just like something that we would have done to our poor players!


----------



## Voadam

"OOC: We could just kill them! But, then, that wouldn't be exactly 'cricket' would it?"

Not for Kordunn I'm afraid. 

If it was my tiefling soulknife Sir Conrad Cyr devoted grandson of Fierna diabolic lady of fire, pain, and pleasure, it would be a different story. He's had much more experience with interrogations as well.


----------



## Leif

Voadam said:


> "OOC: We could just kill them! But, then, that wouldn't be exactly 'cricket' would it?"
> 
> Not for Kordunn I'm afraid.
> 
> If it was my tiefling soulknife Sir Conrad Cyr devoted grandson of Fierna diabolic lady of fire, pain, and pleasure, it would be a different story. He's had much more experience with interrogations as well.



*Sigh!!*  I guess that's probably for the best.


----------



## Thanee

Map is only showing the most important features, right now. Will make it a bit prettier later. 

@Mark Chance: as you probably have seen in the link in my last IC post already... please only post in the COMBAT thread (or OOC, of course) during combat rounds, I will make one summary post for every combat round in the IC post to wrap it up.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Voadam said:


> If it was my tiefling soulknife Sir Conrad Cyr devoted grandson of Fierna diabolic lady of fire, pain, and pleasure, it would be a different story. He's had much more experience with interrogations as well.




He certainly does, as those hobgoblins learned first hand


----------



## Thanee

I'll move the game forward after the weekend and NPC Dryw then, as needed.

@Leif: What does Emagor want to do? Just wait and see?

@Scotley: Does Eldwyn still cast _Prayer_ after Kordunn's _Web_?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Wunderbar! let me know when you're able to sneak Storm back into the game.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> @Leif: What does Emagor want to do? Just wait and see?



Honestly, I don't remember.  For now, though, "wait and see" sounds like a pretty safe assumption.  I'll go check the IC and report further. 

Okay, done!  "Wait and see" seems like the best course of action.  Emagor's las IC post has been edited accordingly.


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> I'll move the game forward after the weekend and NPC Dryw then, as needed.
> 
> @Leif: What does Emagor want to do? Just wait and see?
> 
> @Scotley: Does Eldwyn still cast _Prayer_ after Kordunn's _Web_?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yes, let's go with the prayer it may still prove helpful.


----------



## Mark Chance

I beat my breast and utter _mea culpa_s as I type this. I've been off-line for a week or so, and I'm sure it's been an annoyance.


----------



## Thanee

No problem. 

Have you posted in the Combat Thread already?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I've got Emagor averting his eyes from everything but Sir Dryw's back and following him closely.  (At least, I'm pretty sure it's in the combat thread....)


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> Have you posted in the Combat Thread already?





Yes. Yes, I have. Awesome, huh?


----------



## Thanee

Yes, I noticed.  Won't get to update the thread before tomorrow, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Update coming in later today, sorry for the little delay. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

We forgive our Extraordinarily Busy DM, whose posts are always worth the wait.


----------



## Leif

Any of you who know Reveille, go here now!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html


----------



## Thanee

Still need combat actions from Dryw and Emagor. 

@Mark: Dryw does know that the beast is still behind the wall (from what he can hear), so it's safe to take a look to see what that talk about the web is about and why the basilisk has not attacked yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

posting now, chief


----------



## wysiwyg

*Sorry to intrude. But I must...*

I could not help noticing the number of regular posts this old-old thread has. A clear indication to a very successful and riveting game. Well-done Thanee and Co. 

I also noticed that there are only 4 current PCs playing. I would like to join if you are interested in more players. If not, than please accept my apologies in advance for intruding.

Enjoy you game.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks, wysiwyg! 

Right now, there are six PCs, actually (one is currently petrified, and the player is AWOL; the other is at a different location, but will join the rest soon... not as soon as I thought initially, but soon enough ).

So, I'm afraid, but currently the party is at (or even slightly over) full size.

That, of course, does not have to mean that there won't be a future spot, but at this point it is hard to say if or when.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Hey wysiwyg, good to see you. You were in the first game I ever played here that Karl Green ran back more years ago than I care to remember. Glad to see you are still about.


----------



## renau1g

Thanee said:


> Right now, there are six PCs, actually (one is currently petrified, and the player is AWOL; the other is at a different location, but will join the rest soon... not as soon as I thought initially, but soon enough ).




Excelllent


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: Have you used your own prepared _Magic Missile_ spell already? Because I have not marked it off in my notes.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> @Leif: Have you used your own prepared _Magic Missile_ spell already? Because I have not marked it off in my notes.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



No, I think you're right, and I just now remembered that I've been using a WAND of mm, so I have lots more charges!  DUHHH!!


----------



## Leif

Combat post edited.


----------



## Thanee

@Scotley: does Eldwyn plan to do something? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, when I had time to post this week, EN World wasn't cooperating.


----------



## Mista Collins

Hey folks! I recently started planning for my trip to GenCon and got to thinking it has been quite some time since I have visited these boards to see how the group is doing. I haven't been able to catch up on everything as of yet, but it looks like you guys are still having quite the adventure.

Life is still crazy and nonstop for me. I hope everything is going well for you all.


----------



## Thanee

Hey, hey!

Nice to hear from you again, Mista Collins. 

And yeah, there is still quite a lot to do around here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just let me know what you plan to do in general now (so I can possibly wrap things up in one big post, that gets Storm back into the picture as well). 

I suppose you want to check out the books (which is why you came here), find a way to carry Elrohas (if possible; and if not at least hide him somewhere in the library for now), and then head back to Phlan for the time being?

Of course, there is an evil presence still nearby that Kordunn noticed earlier.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, my bad. Update forthcoming this evening. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Since it takes a while to browse the books, Storm was able to get back in the meantime. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Woohoo! Thanks Thanee


----------



## Leif

wb, renau1g!

Emagor Rilliance's opinion is thus:

"A wise mage knows that he can _never_ have too many meat-shields!  And the more willing they are, the better!


----------



## Thanee

Ok, so you want to head to the room at the end of the corridor, where Kordunn sensed the evil presence. Anything you want to do before entering (Emagor and Kordunn are still protected by their _(Greater) Mage Armor_ spells, of course)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

How much duration does Emagor have remaining on his _Extended Greater Mage Armor_?

Also, Emagor can assist in locating the book we search for by the use of a _Locate Object_ spell, but that might not be too useful to us at this point.  Or, then again, it just might.


----------



## Thanee

Several hours still.

You were not looking for a specific book, just more information about what happened during the fall of Phlan (and which might give some insight about what is still going on) and books about the history of Phlan in general.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:


> Ok, so you want to head to the room at the end of the corridor, where Kordunn sensed the evil presence. Anything you want to do before entering (Emagor and Kordunn are still protected by their _(Greater) Mage Armor_ spells, of course)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Kick in the door before entering. Note its exact position so I'm not surprised by it lurking on the ceiling over the entrance.


----------



## Mark Chance

Sir Dryw is good to go. Just before kicking in the door, he plans on using his wand to cast _shillelagh_ on his shillelagh, which seems a very appropriate use for that spell.


----------



## Leif

Emagor will draw his sword, heft his shield, and steel his nerve, and he's ready.


----------



## renau1g

Spoiler



Storm will be all stealthy and mysterious


----------



## Leif

renau1g:  What a huge pain in the a%% you are, you and your 'stealth' messages!   hehehehehe

Is that an example of the 'hide in plain sight' ability?  I thought that only 4E Gnomes had that ability.


----------



## Thanee

renau1g said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Storm will be all stealthy and mysterious






Spoiler



Ok. And yes, there is enough cover to hide in the corridor (or rather the entrances to the small rooms on either side of it.)



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

*Eldwyn*

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## Thanee

Week was a bit stressful; update coming later this evening. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I suppose you are waiting for me to post the combat map.

Combat has not (yet) begun... you can still act normally, reacting to the ghostly figure rushing towards you, screaming, but keep in mind, that things are a bit hectic, so don't make any lengthy/extended actions.

The ghostly figure does not exactly make the impression, that it could be reasoned with, BTW. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@renau1g: Ok.

_Note to party:_ Storm hasn't revealed himself yet (just so you know, since you (the players) obviously do know, that he is back already )

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Woo hoo! I scored 274 out of 300 on my state exam for certification in special education. First major state-imposed hurdle out of the way. I rule.


----------



## Leif

Congrats, M.C.  You DO rule!


----------



## Thanee

Yay! Congrats! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Mark Chance said:


> Woo hoo! I scored 274 out of 300 on my state exam for certification in special education. First major state-imposed hurdle out of the way. I rule.




Excellent! Are you preparing to be a special ed teacher? Leif and I both work with the Developmentally Disabled. He's a lawyer for a company that provides services and I run a small company that provides supported living, day services, personal assistance and other services to adults with mental retardation/developmental disability. My education is in Psychology and I've been working in the field nearly 20 years.


----------



## Mark Chance

Scotley said:


> Excellent! Are you preparing to be a special ed teacher?




Already am. I teach history in a charter school attached to a residential treatment center for students with emotional disturbances. This is my thirteenth year teaching. Previously, I've always worked in private or parochial schools where state certification wasn't an issue.


----------



## renau1g

My mother-in-law is also a teacher who has a specialization in special needs students and recently transitioned to a position to allow her to work full time with those individuals.


----------



## Mark Chance

renau1g said:


> My mother-in-law is also a teacher who has a specialization in special needs students and recently transitioned to a position to allow her to work full time with those individuals.




Cool. I'm not sure, however, I really enjoy my current position. It is seriously wearing on me.

My first love (my calling, if you will) is the Catholic school system, but no Catholic school in my area can pay me what I need to make in order to pay my bills.

Ah well. C'est le vie!


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I think the Catholic School (which is where my mother-inlaw works) system is different here in Ontario, they pay the same as the public board , are fully funded by the gov't through our taxes. Not sure if the states are the same.


----------



## Leif

I'm no education expert here in the US.  (But I guess that I am a legal expert, of sorts.  )   Public funding for schools sponsored by religious institutions runs afoul of the Establishment Clause of the First Amendment to the US Constitution, which prohibits any part of the government from sponsoring a religion.


----------



## Mark Chance

Leif said:


> I'm no education expert here in the US.  (But I guess that I am a legal expert, of sorts.  )   Public funding for schools sponsored by religious institutions runs afoul of the Establishment Clause of the First Amendment to the US Constitution, which prohibits any part of the government from sponsoring a religion.




Well, I don't want to get in trouble for talking about religion and/or politics, but it's possible for tax monies to be used for non-public schools, but just because something's possible doesn't make it a good idea. There are, however, plenty of non-public monies out there (even if they're not being tapped very well). At the high school level, there's at least one Catholic high school in Houston that offers seriously competitive salaries and benefits.

All that said, I don't regret my decision to work where I'm at. I am doing good work, and I am getting to do my part to help some great kids. I also have some real options for next year should I decide to move to a different school.

For example, there's a charter school in Houston that focuses on a classical education curriculum that would be neat to work at. I've taught in such a school before. It was a hoot teaching Latin and Roman history to grade schoolers.

The key for me is getting to teach. I've tried other work since getting out of the Army many a-year ago, and nothing compares. When I interview at a school, I'm usually asked, "What do you teach?" or "What subjects do you teach?"

My answer: "I don't teach subjects. I teach children."


----------



## Leif

Mark Chance said:


> Well, I don't want to get in trouble for talking about religion and/or politics, but it's possible for tax monies to be used for non-public schools, but just because something's possible doesn't make it a good idea. There are, however, plenty of non-public monies out there (even if they're not being tapped very well). At the high school level, there's at least one Catholic high school in Houston that offers seriously competitive salaries and benefits.
> 
> All that said, I don't regret my decision to work where I'm at. I am doing good work, and I am getting to do my part to help some great kids. I also have some real options for next year should I decide to move to a different school.
> 
> For example, there's a charter school in Houston that focuses on a classical education curriculum that would be neat to work at. I've taught in such a school before. It was a hoot teaching Latin and Roman history to grade schoolers.
> 
> The key for me is getting to teach. I've tried other work since getting out of the Army many a-year ago, and nothing compares. When I interview at a school, I'm usually asked, "What do you teach?" or "What subjects do you teach?"
> 
> My answer: "I don't teach subjects. I teach children."



You obviously know a great deal more about the practices in Texas than I could ever hope to know, so I defer to your expertise on the matter.   I'm happy that you've found your calling.  More power to you!


----------



## Mark Chance

Leif said:


> You obviously know a great deal more about the practices in Texas than I could ever hope to know, so I defer to your expertise on the matter.   I'm happy that you've found your calling.  More power to you!




Yes! Power! Muahahaha!

Speaking of power, I just realized what a nice, high attack roll bonus Sir Dryw can pull off with just a bit of prep work.


----------



## Scotley

Mark Chance said:


> The key for me is getting to teach. I've tried other work since getting out of the Army many a-year ago, and nothing compares. When I interview at a school, I'm usually asked, "What do you teach?" or "What subjects do you teach?"
> 
> My answer: "I don't teach subjects. I teach children."




Great Line. Sounds like you are doing wonderful things in the classroom. I fear the public schools here are sadly lacking. I'm hearing really good things about the Catholic jubilee (Jubilee Schools) program here however. We are looking at a private school for our youngest that focuses on the classical education similar to the school you described.


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: Could you please repost your action to the Combat thread? Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Sure, if that's where you want it.  The reason that I didn't do so before was that it wasn't a combat action.  Still, I'll move it.


----------



## Thanee

The difference between combat and non-combat actions is purely whether they are executed during combat or not. 

Right now, we are in combat rounds (you had a chance to act before that).

But even as a combat action that might work out, so just wait for the next round update. 

Thanks!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Gotcha.  I _knew_ that!


----------



## Leif

Here's a quick tip for all you bloodthirsty dudes who are so anxious to kill the librarian who is only doing his job:  HE'S A GHOST!  NO BLOOD!!!


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam: About the Aid Another (Turn Undead).

Even though this does not normally work, I would allow it, using the following rules...

You make a Turning Check as normal (using one of your turn attempts), adding/subtracting the number added to/subtracted from your level to Eldwyn's Cleric Level for the Turning Check (Turning Damage is unchanged).

This way you add a modifier from -4 to +4 to the actual result. Potentially, this allows for a higher result than usual, but it is not without penalty, if your roll is not good (I can easily imagine the attempt to hinder as much as it can help ).

Sounds fair?
Still want to do this?

You can make the Turning Check yourself, if you want, or I can roll it via invisiblecastle, as you like.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

I'll give it a shot, I've got a better than even chance of aiding him instead of detrimenting and he's stronger at turning than I am without that -4 paladin penalty.

As always I leave rolling to you.


----------



## Thanee

Not exactly good (ROLL), but doesn't matter, since Eldwyn's Turning Check isn't high enough by itself, unfortunately (yeah, that one isn't easy to turn).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Maybe next round? Or should we pull weapons and try to do this the hard way?


----------



## Thanee

Just wait for the update of this round (coming up this evening, yesterday my time was a bit limited ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry for the delay, but today I will find the time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

No worries, take your time Thanee.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, the longer you take, the longer Emagor has before he pushes Sir Dryw over the edge, and then dies with Sir Dryw's sword up his a** as a result.


----------



## Mark Chance

Leif said:


> Yeah, the longer you take, the longer Emagor has before he pushes Sir Dryw over the edge, and then dies with Sir Dryw's sword up his a** as a result.




Ah, yes. Ye old death by polevault. Ouch!


----------



## Voadam

I am in the process of selling my current home and moving to another state. I will not be completely offline but I expect my online gaming to be sporadic through mid May when I expect my family and myself to be mostly settled in our new place barring unforseen problems.


----------



## Thanee

Okay, thanks for the heads up and hopefully everything will run smoothly for you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee,  I honestly don't remember if I dedicted a charge from Emagor's wand or not.  I do know that, ordinarily I would have dome so at the time I posted his last action.  (The action that never happened, that is.)  But, then again, I'm not even sure that I know how many charges Emagor's wands contain, anyway.  *shrug*  I leave it all in your wise and very capable hands.


----------



## Thanee

I have deducted the charges in a text document on my computer at home, where I keep the notes. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanks.  I just _knew_ you'd have me covered!


----------



## Thanee

INFO thread has been updated with current information (nothing really new, just to keep things in one place).


Next steps...

- getting Elrohas unpetrified
- bringing the books to the Council
- getting rewards for the books
- identify the most recent treasure
- look for some useful items to buy

(At this point Eldwyn and Kordunn will reach 6th level, so you can already level up.)


And then?

- Continue in Mantor's Library? (clearing the whole library will give a reward)
- Follow one of the other leads?
- See what new missions the Council might have at this point?
- Something else?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

I would hate to leave something unfinished (particularly since I didn't start it) so I would vote for continuing to clear out the library


----------



## Thanee

That mostly means the central garden area, which the kobolds warned the party about (I think Storm wasn't around at this point).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

In that case, maybe we'd better take a little break from the library and do something else until Elrohas and Kordunn are ready to level-up.  Then we can come back to the stuff we left in the library with a stronger party.  Just a thought....


----------



## Voadam

Shrink Item 3rd level arcane spell. Anybody care to estimate the cubic volume of the statue?


----------



## Voadam

A quick question, is spell compendium or magic of Faerun useable sources of spells? What sources are open for feats?

I'm considering having Kordunn learn globe of invis as that was so useful in the rescue mission. I was alternately thinking of shrink item though I only see that as immediately applicable to getting the statue and books out of the library. Its been a while since I've browsed through SC or MoF though. If I took empower spell I could use that on magic missiles for 3rd level slots, though there are plenty of good combat, paladin specific, and spellcaster applicable ones that might be neat instead if lots of sources are open.


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:


> Shrink Item 3rd level arcane spell. Anybody care to estimate the cubic volume of the statue?




Caster level 5th is easily enough. That's 5 ft. x 2 ft. x 1 ft. - that should be more than enough room to fit an elf into. 


Quoting from first post:


> _Allowed Sources:_ All three 3.5 Core Books (or SRD), the Complete series, the Races series, the Player's Guide to Faerûn and all referenced material therein is generally acceptable (I do reserve the right to veto some particular material, like Ur-Priests or Frenzied Berserkers, but in most cases material from these sources is ok). Each of those in the most current version according to the errata or FAQ/RotG. I will also allow other WotC sources (i.e. Unearthed Arcana), as long as I have them, on a case by case basis. I will generally not allow any 3rd party sources or psionics.




MoF is generally not allowed (as it's a 3.0 book), but most of its content is found in SC or PGtF.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Pretty busy right now, but will continue soon (with the recovery of Elrohas). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Leif/Emagor (and Peabody) will be unavailable for play from June 21-23.  NPC Emagor if you must, but PLEASE leave Peabody alone!


----------



## Voadam

A quick look at Nac Mac Feegle's profile pages under the statistics bar says

"Last Activity: 18th December 2008 04:10 PM" So since he has not been on ENWorld in 6 months I don't expect him to rejoin the party.

I'm fine with us spending a lot of time and effort rescuing Elrohas. But I'd rather the active party stayed PCs instead of NPCs though. If Nac returns to the boards I'd be fine with him rejoining us, but we've got a decent party of active players.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, I do not really plan for him to rejoin you. 

With renau1g back you are five, which is plenty in my view.


BTW, _Stone to Flesh_ is Sor/Wiz only. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

All right Mark, two or three can play at this game as well.


----------



## renau1g

Phew, back from the Canadian Wilderness and ready to go again. Watch out Phlan!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Phew, back from the Canadian Wilderness and ready to go again. Watch out Phlan!



You're ready to go BACK to the wilderness???  Man, you're a glutton for punishment is all I can say!   Or haven't you heard about how COLD it gets in Canada?  You spend winters in Jamaica, don't you? 

Oh, I get it now!  "Ready to go" as in ready to play some D&D!  Cool, man, me, too!!  

So let's stop all this jabbering and PLAY


----------



## Thanee

Ok, added 500 XP for the tavern evening, which means *Eldwyn* and *Kordunn* have reached > 15,000 xp now... level up time! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sweet!


----------



## Thanee

Did you send me anything about your level-up already, Eldwyn? If not, please do. 


Also, the site seems to be running more or less stable with a decent speed once more... so I guess it's time to move on. 

Not today, though, but over the course of the weekend, I will see that things get moving again...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Excellent. Glad to see things getting back to normal (actually better than normal). If the couple week slowdown was the price of the site running at hyperspeed, it was well worth it.


----------



## Leif

I suppose you're right, renau1g, but I'm still struck by the probability that this new speed COULD have been gained much, much sooner, if the powers that be hadn't just kept trying to fix things themselves.  Kinda like trying to overhaul your own transmission with a Chilton's manual you checked out from the library -- possible, I suppose, but hardly advisable or practical.


----------



## Voadam

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## renau1g

Have fun Voadam. Hopefully Sir Conrad hasn't succumbed to the dragon in your absence


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, not getting very far, currently. I hope it will work better this weekend. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Scotley: Eldwyn, level-up... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Thanee]My email must have gone missing. I'm pretty sure I sent you one weeks ago. I'll post here instead. 

Continue with cleric and bard--I've forgotten how we do hit points, but it should be d8+1 

New feat point blank shot
Skill ranks in all three perform categories, concentration, spellcraft, heal and listen.
BAB and all saves increase by 1. 
No new bard spells known at 6th but he does get an extra casting at 2nd and the suggestion ability
New cleric spells typically memorized add Hold Person (2nd) and Searing light (3rd) 

Definitely want to buy/commission some new magical toys, but I'm not sure what yet. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Ok, thanks. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Scotley said:


> I've forgotten how we do hit points, but it should be d8+1




Hit points are rolled normally, but there is a minimum of HD/2 (4 in your case) you get even if you roll lower.



> Definitely want to buy/commission some new magical toys, but I'm not sure what yet.




Let me know, once you have an idea what you want. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

level 6 hp (1d8=8) wow, maxed out so 9. Looks like little Eldwyn's gonna be looking for a fight now. 

I'll try to come up with a magic item selection in character tonight.


----------



## Thanee

Nice! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

A little heads-up: I won't be around from this weekend til next weekend.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Have fun (I hope vacation)


----------



## Thanee

Yep, vacation. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Have a blast, then!  May your parties exceed all limits, and your hangover end well before you get home.


----------



## Thanee

Back already (since last weekend), but need a day or two still...

Once work has calmed down (right now there are a few time critical projects), I will get you back on the way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Sorry for the lack of posting. My wife miscarried this week. I'll get back on the ball ASAP.


----------



## Voadam

Mark Chance said:


> My wife miscarried this week.




I'm so sorry to hear that.

My condolences.


----------



## Thanee

Oh dear. Very sorry to hear that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I'm very sorry to hear that. Please focus your attentions on her. This will likely be a tough time.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that. Please focus your attentions on her. This will likely be a tough time.



Agreed!  Please accept my condolences as well.


----------



## Thanee

Took a bit longer than I thought, sorry for that. 

But now it's your turn, once more. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Hello again. Given how long it's taking me to crawl out of my hole, I imagine I've either been replaced or dropped from the game. That's fine, of course. Time marches on and all that.

Regardless, I just wanted to pop in and say, "Hello."


----------



## Scotley

Hey great to see you back. Things have been moving pretty slow, so perhaps you can get back in without too much trouble. I think we're all about to be eaten by a giant frog, so an extra sword would be well received.


----------



## Mark Chance

Scotley said:


> Hey great to see you back. Things have been moving pretty slow, so perhaps you can get back in without too much trouble. I think we're all about to be eaten by a giant frog, so an extra sword would be well received.




Sounds good to me. Thanee?


----------



## Thanee

Yes, yes, I'm here... will open up the hostilities over the weekend. 

And no, you havn't been written out or anything... just hop back in. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> And no, you havn't been written out or anything... just hop back in.




Cool. I'll handle that later today once I get home.


----------



## Thanee

Didn't quite get to making the map... but hopefully tomorrow. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ok... _almost_ tomorrow. 

But at least Voadam is back now. 

I will see that I get the map done tomorrow. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

We're here, Thanee.  No big rush, just when you get to it will be fine.


----------



## Thanee

Here we go! 

Please remember to post your actions in the combat thread (link at the bottom of the IC post). Thank you! 

No posting in the IC thread until the combat is over.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. I assumed, that Emagor and Kordunn have cast their _Greater Mage Armor_/_Mage Armor_ spells already.


----------



## Thanee

Dryw is wearing the _Amulet of Natural Armor +1_ you got from Elrohas, right?

Because I havn't moved it to his sheet, yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> Dryw is wearing the _Amulet of Natural Armor +1_ you got from Elrohas, right?




Actually, now that I think about it, it was the _Heavy Fortification Amulet of Natural Armor +5_ given to him by that princess he rescued.


----------



## Thanee

Sheet updated. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ah, Scotley has posted, too... will update the thread tomorrow, then (today it's a bit too late already, going towards midnight here). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Nothing to see here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee: I cannot get the maps to load on my computer at home. Clicking on the map link causes my whole system to freeze up. While it might be a pain, can you convert the map to a JPG or some such thing and email it to me?


----------



## Thanee

What browser are you using? An older version of IE, maybe?
Do you have JavaScript enabled (necessary)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Here's a screenshot of the current map (at least most of it, don't get the whole thing on the screen ).

[SBLOCK=Map Round 1 JPG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> What browser are you using? An older version of IE, maybe?
> Do you have JavaScript enabled (necessary)?




Running IE 8.something. JavaScript is enabled. I dunno. I guess it's just one more clue that I need a new computer.

Thanks for the screenshot. 

Don't you just love high-maintenance players?


----------



## renau1g

Did either of Storm's shots hit? It didn't look like it.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, the second one definitely hit... didn't I write as much in the IC... at least I think so... lemme check... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

> Both shots hit, but while the first bounces off the creatures scales, the second punches right into his shoulder.




First arrow hits touch AC, but not the full AC.
Second arrow hits and deals damage (maximum non-crit damage even ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Mark Chance said:


> Running IE 8.something. JavaScript is enabled. I dunno. I guess it's just one more clue that I need a new computer.




Ok. IE8 should at least have no problems with the PNGs anymore. I think they fixed that issue (finally).

Maybe it's worth a try to use Firefox. It's much better, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Yeah you did Thanee. I just looked at the combat thread and the map (he was listed as unscathed in the map). 

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Thanee

Ah, then I simply forgot to update that part of the map. My bad, sorry for the confusion.

Changed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Combat Actions for Kordunn and Storm still required. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Updated. Sorry, EN must've ate my post yesterday


----------



## Thanee

> I think that's the one Kordunn attacked, if not change to that one




Yeah, that's the one both of you attacked last round already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

FYI: I'm heading out of town tomorrow afternoon for a couple of days. I'll be back Sunday afternoon. I'm not taking the laptop with me, so I'm almost certainly Internet-less during that time.


----------



## Thanee

Okies.


And I think Voadam is still up. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, missed the post. Finally updated for Round 2. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: It's really not that hard to find the right thread. 

Also, the rocks are not very large, they are just difficult terrain. I really don't think that's enough if an anchorpoint for the _Web_ spell. You could basically only web their feet, but not the whole spaces.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Just in case you do not get a chance to move it over before it gets deleted. 

[SBLOCK]Emagor Rilliance and Peabody

Emagor now casts _Web_, achoring the webs on the rocks in L4 and extending northward to the rocks in H5, and broad enough to encompass the foes in K4 J4 and K-J 6-7.  Throughout all of this, the wizard remains uncharacteristically quiet, not even making any snide remarks to his iguana familiar.  For his part, Peabody seems to enjoy the peace and quiet.  He also has nothing to say. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif

Sorry, Thanee, I guess I posted something in the wrong thread.  Eeek!  Oooops.  I've recopied the spoiler from your post, so I can put it in the right place if you haven't yet.  I'm thinking it goes in the Combat thread?  I thought that's where I put it before, but maybe I misremember?

Ok there, 't'is done, but I fear I may have worsened my previous error?  Help!


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, the COMBAT thread is the right one, not the IC thread, where it was before.
I always put a link to it at the bottom of the IC combat round summary posts, BTW. 

Also, as said above, the _Web_ won't really work there, as there is not enough height to the anchors (the rocks) to be truly useful.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

I'll get Sir Dryw's post tomorrow. I have better luck with the map using my computer at work.


----------



## Thanee

I posted a jpg map in the COMBAT thread, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> I posted a jpg map in the COMBAT thread, too.




Yeah. I noticed that...after I got to work.


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: I changed your action to a melee attack, since the _Web_ spell wouldn't really work there (as said above). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Thanee!  (I thought that I must have forgotten making the melee attack!  )


----------



## Thanee

I do wonder, though, whether you will manage to actually post your action to the right thread (on the first try) at least _once_ during this combat... so far the count is at 0 successes and 3 failures. 



Leif said:


> Emagor Rilliance -- Fighter|Wizard and Peabody
> 
> Emagor, shocked by his melee success, pauses, dumbfounded and looks at the bloody blade in his hand.  "Criminy!  How about it, Peabody, did I make the wrong career choice?"




Bye
Thanee

P.S. maybe I should write some less subtle (font size 40 or so) hint at the end of the combat summary post?


----------



## Thanee

BTW, Emagor is not _just_ a Wizard, but _also_ a Fighter, and he is actually quite competent in melee (which he hopefully does know about ).

@Scotley: Dryw is not yet 'eaten'. He is inside the mouth of the frog, struggling. He will be swallowed next round, if things go according to plan (for the frog, anyways ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> BTW, Emagor is not _just_ a Wizard, but _also_ a Fighter, and he is actually quite competent in melee (which he hopefully does know about ).



Yes, I know this, but his self-image is not one of melee prowess. 

0 for 3, huh?  Sorry!  Want me to just give up?


----------



## renau1g

Hey all I've been thinking things over and I'd like to gracefully withdraw from this game. Nothing to do with any issues per se, just not digging 3.xe, I guess I'm more firmly entrenched in 4e and really prefer that system. I'll stick around until you can write me out Thanee. Perhaps after this fight, Storm can cover the parties rear, so no more sahaguins can sneak in and catch them from behind?


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Yes, I know this, but his self-image is not one of melee prowess.




Ok, was just wondering, since Gestalt chars are a bit atypical. 



> 0 for 3, huh?  Sorry!  Want me to just give up?




Just hoping that you remember it in time for the next round. 

I know, that I am handling things different than everyone else here, so I do not blame you at all. Just for the record. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

renau1g said:


> Hey all I've been thinking things over and I'd like to gracefully withdraw from this game. Nothing to do with any issues per se, just not digging 3.xe, I guess I'm more firmly entrenched in 4e and really prefer that system. I'll stick around until you can write me out Thanee. Perhaps after this fight, Storm can cover the parties rear, so no more sahaguins can sneak in and catch them from behind?




Sorry to hear that, renau1g!

But I can certainly understand, if you fully embrace the 4th edition and have not as much fun with the older rules systems anymore. I like both and play both. 

Wish you a lot of fun in your games! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Wow Mark, looks like that Toad messed with the wrong druid! Nice post.


----------



## Mark Chance

Scotley said:


> Wow Mark, looks like that Toad messed with the wrong druid! Nice post.




 Aw, shucks!


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> I like both and play both.



I'm right with you on that one!  More editions=more games, in my book!


----------



## Thanee

> Sir Dryw had a dagger in his off-hand from before the fight started; he'll keep that.




Yep, I know.  I was actually slightly confused at some point, when I remembered Dryw drawing the dagger while you were always using the club, but I figured, that you just kept it at the ready for the time being. 



> I'm not sure if aspect of nature restores hit points the way wild shape does. The text at d20 SRD doesn't say, so my guess is no. I'll leave that up to you.




As far as I'm concerned, the druid still "uses wildshape", so "Each time you use wild shape, you regain hit points as if you had rested for a night." does apply as normal.



> Sir Dryw will get 10 temporary hit points from going berserk.




Temporary in the sense, that they are gone after the rage, right? Not _actual_ temporary hit points. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the druid still "uses wildshape", so "Each time you use wild shape, you regain hit points as if you had rested for a night." does apply as normal.




Works for me. If I wax about how wise and benevolent you are, do I get bonus XP? 



Thanee said:


> Temporary in the sense, that they are gone after the rage, right? Not _actual_ temporary hit points.




Exactly.


----------



## Guest 11456

Thanee said:


> Sorry to hear that, renau1g!
> 
> But I can certainly understand, if you fully embrace the 4th edition and have not as much fun with the older rules systems anymore. I like both and play both.
> 
> Wish you a lot of fun in your games!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Since renau1g is leaving your Pool of Radiance game does that mean you need a replacement player?


----------



## Thanee

Tailspinner said:


> Since renau1g is leaving your Pool of Radiance game does that mean you need a replacement player?




Hey Tailspinner! 

Indeed, since renau1g is leaving 3E behind, a replacement for Storm (his character) would be most welcome. And if you are willing to take that place, you would be most welcome as well. 

Have you already made yourself familiar with the little details (there are a few of those, most of them should be covered in the opening post of this thread)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456

Thanee said:


> Hey Tailspinner!
> 
> Indeed, since renau1g is leaving 3E behind, a replacement for Storm (his character) would be most welcome. And if you are willing to take that place, you would be most welcome as well.
> 
> Have you already made yourself familiar with the little details (there are a few of those, most of them should be covered in the opening post of this thread)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I have reviewed the materials at the beginning of this thread. I am currently weighing my options for a viable character. I see that with the exit of renau1g's character that leaves:

Sir Dryw Domiel, half-elf knight|druidic avenger (Mark Chance)
Eldwyn Billbuckle, strongheart halfling bard|cleric (Scotley)
Emagor Rilliance, human fighter|wizard (Leif)
Kordunn Asteroth, gold dwarf paladin|sorcerer (Voadam)


----------



## Thanee

Yep, so you can basically play what interests you most. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456

What character level?

Any changes to the character creation guidelines?


----------



## Thanee

Tailspinner said:


> What character level?




5th, you get the same XP as Dryw.



> Any changes to the character creation guidelines?




Nope. Just the addition of the Gestalt rules, of course, as listed in the "Options" Spoiler above the Character Creation Guidelines.

Also, as for sources, books like the PHB2 are also fair game, of course.
Generally, pretty much everything from the official WotC books is ok.

Best starting point, after having decided what race/classes you would like to play is to send me an e-mail with your PB starting attributes (28 PB). Those will then get the six random increases, and then you can proceed with the details (for the attributes, keep in mind, that at 4th level you can raise them as well, which also works slightly different -> see House Rules ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456

. .


----------



## Thanee

Whoops, totally missed, that everyone who is supposed to post actions has done so already... 

Over the christmas holidays I will be out of country, so I cannot say how my internet access will be then (spotty at best, I suppose, but you never know). I will see that the current round is concluded so you have time to post your next round's actions over/after the holidays.

On the 30th/31st I should be here again. 

Merry Christmas! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Got internet access back from now on.

So, guys, if you have recovered from the festivities, go ahead and post your combat actions... HERE.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Happy New Year! 

Now let's put things back into gear! 

We need Combat Actions (link in post above) from Leif and Tailspinner still.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Happy New Year to all!  Emagor's action is posted.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks. 

One thing, though... the frog you aim for is already critically wounded, so likely to go down this round. Maybe the other frog is a better target for your spell?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Umm, ok, that sounds good to me.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:
			
		

> Did I finally get it right, I hope?




Yes, yes, you did. 

Last round, too, actually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Game/Combat threads updated.  Sorry for letting you wait so long. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance

Thanee said:


> Game/Combat threads updated.  Sorry for letting you wait so long.




I forgive you. 

Since I'm failing my Spot Obvious checks, let me ask: The giant frogs are size Large?

On another note, if the frog started its turn in Sir Dryw's threatened area, it costs double to move through those squares, assuming I'm remembering how Sir Dryw's class feature works (which I might not be). Who knows if this would slow the frog down, or perhaps it already has.


----------



## Thanee

Mark Chance said:


> Since I'm failing my Spot Obvious checks, let me ask: The giant frogs are size Large?




Yep. 10-ft. space is typically large. 



> On another note, if the frog started its turn in Sir Dryw's threatened area, it costs double to move through those squares, assuming I'm remembering how Sir Dryw's class feature works (which I might not be). Who knows if this would slow the frog down, or perhaps it already has.




The frog is leaping. It doesn't really enter any square next to Dryw.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

What the heck, I forgive you, too, Thanee!   And I have remembered which thread to post things in!  For the first time with no assistance from you!  Aren't you proud of me??


----------



## Thanee

Very much so! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Lief, in the combat thread you seem to have Storm and Sir Dryw mixed up, it is Storm (whose player pulled out) who is being hauled off, not Sir Dryw who escaped his froggy swallowing.

Although we might have to put Sir Dryw down. He seems to have caught lycanthropy while in the frog's gut.


----------



## Mark Chance

Voadam said:


> Although we might have to put Sir Dryw down. He seems to have caught lycanthropy while in the frog's gut.




It could happen.


----------



## Thanee

@Voadam: Since you didn't give a number, I assume you want to use all points for the Lay on Hands?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Voadam said:


> Leif (note that I corrected your spelling  ), in the combat thread you seem to have Storm and Sir Dryw mixed up, it is Storm (whose player pulled out) who is being hauled off, not Sir Dryw who escaped his froggy swallowing.
> 
> Although we might have to put Sir Dryw down. He seems to have caught lycanthropy while in the frog's gut.



Ahh!  Ok!  So that was renau1g's exit from the game.  Why didn't I pick up n that sooner, he withdrew from my game, too!  Sorry for my confusion, I blame Emagor's social ineptitude.


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:


> @Voadam: Since you didn't give a number, I assume you want to use all points for the Lay on Hands?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Up until I'm fully healed, yes. Not knowing the exact hp of damage involved makes it a little tricky in judging.


----------



## Thanee

The 18 hp don't bring you up to full (but together with Eldwyn's healing you are fairly close now ).

Of course, you would never spend more than necessary (i.e. when you heal 18 and only 12 are missing, you will retain the difference of 6 for later).


BTW, this round the house rule, that you are automatically fatigued/exhausted when you are seriously/critically hurt made quite some difference (in your favor). 

The giant frog would otherwise have reached the river, the mutant would have done a lot more damage to Grynth, and the poor Warrior following Eldwyn cannot full attack anymore, since he is critically injured, because you cannot do 5-ft. steps when exhausted.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

For the next day in the game, Emagor would very much like to make some changes to the spells that he prepares.


----------



## Thanee

Sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Ok, let's change one _Color Spray_ to another _Critical Strike_
change _Arcane Mark_ to _Ray of Frost_
change _Detect Thoughts_ to Discern _Shapechanger_
and that should do it for now, I think.


----------



## Voadam

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## Thanee

Fully understandable. That always comes first. 

And I'm certainly not the person that could blame anyone for erratic posting. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Voadam, best wishes from me for your wife's situation.  I hope it all goes smoothly.  And hang in there!  We'll be here....


----------



## Thanee

Tailspinner is currently not around here either, it seems, and introductions for Grynth would be kinda fitting now, so I guess we will just wait a few more days and then move on a bit slower until things have settled down again. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456

Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.


----------



## Thanee

Happens. No worries. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. You might want to check the Serenity game, too.


----------



## Guest 11456

Thanee said:


> Happens. No worries.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> 
> P.S. You might want to check the Serenity game, too.




Yes. It is on my to-do list. Just wading through everything right now.


----------



## Thanee

Of course.

Just wasn't sure you were aware of the IC topic (which is the above link). I think you havn't posted there yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, had a pretty exhausting week, and didn't get to update here, even though I checked in a few times. 

Updating IC now...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

And I still need to add Grynth to the character section. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

No sweat whatsoever, Thanee!  (Like I would have any room at all to criticize even were I so inclined.)


----------



## Thanee

One thing I just noticed, that was forgotten...

The goblin mage (that attacked you with a fireball from a rooftop in front of Mantor's Library, three days ago ingame) had some treasure you havn't identified yet.

I have updated the identified treasure in the INFO thread now (you had more than enough time to do that when you prepared for the current mission). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

You still have quite a few items in the party treasury...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/145715-info-pool-radiance.html#post2661104

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry for the delay. Didn't realize I had missed to describe the entrance further, which you were probably waiting for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Emagor was actually present, when the spellbook was found as treasure (pretty much the first thing that happened after he joined the party). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Emagor was actually present, when the spellbook was found as treasure (pretty much the first thing that happened after he joined the party).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Welllllll, how about that?


----------



## Voadam

I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.

Thanks everyone, its been fun.


----------



## Thanee

Thanks for your participation! 

Hopefully things will settle down eventually.



Guess we should look for a new player to replace Kordunn then...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sorry to see you go Voadam. Guess we need more muscle.


----------



## Thanee

Hmm... I wonder what happened with Mark Chance and Tailspinner...

Are you guys still there?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I'm still here, Scotley's still here, anybody else around?  Tailspinner seems to be the only other person who has posted as recently as early June....


----------



## Thanee

Sorry for letting you wait so long... will continue soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

No worries, Thanee, I think that most of us are finding that we all have loaded down our 'plates' to over-full, anyway.


----------



## Scotley

I will be out of town and most likely not posting until at least Friday night. Please NPC my character as needed.


----------



## Thanee

Ok, soon wasn't exactly fitting, I guess. 

Just posting to let you know, that I have not forsaken you...

I'm currently PMing with another player who will join, which, I believe, will be quite helpful at this point. The place where you are right now is quite ideal to get new PCs in at pretty much any time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Cool, still waiting patiently.


----------



## Thanee

Well, looks like I won't be able to do much over the weekend. My home computer died yesterday (and in a manner, that is not straightforward to figure out, unfortunately... probably multiple components have to be replaced; PSU most likely, mainboard probably, CPU maybe). Hopefully I will have it up and running again by monday.

So, my plans to kick things back into gear will be delayed by another week, but I expect to be able to get the game running again by then. Maybe we will have the new player be ready to join in at that time as well. 

BTW, has anyone seen Mark Chance around?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I wish you well with your computer situation.  Nope, haven't seen M. Chance anywhere on the board here.  But that doesn't mean too much, since I don't get around much, myself.


----------



## Guest 11456

Thanee said:


> BTW, has anyone seen Mark Chance around?




According to his public profile the last time he was arounf was today.


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:


> BTW, has anyone seen Mark Chance around?



He made a post about his absences.  Looks like he's not planning on coming back.  Don't you hate it when players have to leave games?

 *runs away*


----------



## Thanee

Thanks, hafrogman. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Got my computer back now... yes, it took this long. Well, not really, I had it back a few times, but it never really worked in a stable fashion. So far, it looks all stable now.

Which also means, that we can finally continue on here. I hope you guys are still around. 

Of course, we will need some new folks to join us, since three PCs (Eldwyn, Emagor, Grynth) is a bit low, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Which also means, that we can finally continue on here. I hope you guys are still around.



I'm here!


----------



## Scotley

Present!

The more the merrier!


----------



## Thanee

Getting things going...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...uiting-d-d-3-5-pool-radiance.html#post5376657

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Allow me to assist:  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]


----------



## Thanee

I got three new character sheets in my mail now... I'm aiming for the beginning of the week (so, very soon now) to get things rolling for everyone. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Will all three be joining us, or are you going to AXE one or more of them??


----------



## Thanee

No, no. My minions are in charge of any axing that might happen. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> No, no. My minions are in charge of any axing that might happen.



Oh, GOODY!  That's just as it ought to be, then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well I say to your 'minions: YOUR FIRED! or is that fried? . . .


----------



## Thanee

I don't think they know the difference. They are not very smart. 

Well, most of them, anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Guys, we need to help Thanee recruit some smart minions!


----------



## Scott DeWar

NO! Keep them dumb!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> NO! Keep them dumb!!



DM minions, silly!  We want them to be almost as smart as Thanee!

BTW, Thanee, tell me, oh tell me that DeWar is not one of your new recruits? 'Cause if he is, welll...

THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOD!


----------



## Malachei

I'm here and ready to fire minions -- or fry them, as needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

well Leif, you can officially say: there goes the neighborhood. Mua ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Leif

Why bother when you said it for me??

*goes back to sleep*


----------



## Thanee

Today I won't find the time, so tomorrow I will make the proper arrangements.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

we start wednes day? way cool!


----------



## HolyMan

I haven't been following this thread, since it is over 1,000 posts. Is this the OOC or is it the other thread?? Maybe we need a smarter player to go along with a smarter minion.

(thanks for the invite btw Leif)

HM


----------



## Malachei

This is the OOC.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, that's why it has this cryptic 







*OOC:*


 at the beginning. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Yep, that's why it has this cryptic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> at the beginning.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee











*OOC:*




oooooo. spooky!


----------



## HolyMan

Ok sorry to say that I will be without books and computer for three weeks. It really bites and I hope you don't get to far ahead in this game (but still hope you have fun). 

Thanee can you NPC Eliath for me, he will be grumpy and quiet do to his current circumstances. So a quiet one or two word answer with a mean look thrown in will do just fine to start.

Be back as soon as I can.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

This being wednesday, I though the game was to start?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> This being wednesday, I though the game was to start?



Patience, Padawan.  We are in good hands with DM Thanee, trust me!  It'll be worth it.


----------



## HolyMan

Later start is fine with me I won't miss as much. Soeaking of which I have only a few more minutes, gotta go.

Hm


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> This being wednesday, I though the game was to start?




Very soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, but it will be a couple more days (monday most likely).

I'm on a short trip now and won't get around to post before the weekend.

Thought I will manage to get things rolling before that, but apparantly that was just wishful thinking. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am to be ready when you are!


----------



## Malachei

Same with me. That said, Thanee, there's no rush (except we all want to play, of course), and if it suits you better, I'd also have no problem to start at after the holidays.


----------



## Scotley

Present!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Malachei said:


> Same with me. That said, Thanee, there's no rush (except we all want to play, of course), and if it suits you better, I'd also have no problem to start at after the holidays.




Greeting Malachei,

I do believe i have pbp rp with many here on this thread, but, I have not had the honor and Privilage of doing so with you in a group.

I guess you can call this an official hello. 

oh, And don't believe what Leif says about me.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> oh, And don't believe what Leif says about me.



I only speak (type) the absolute truth!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

he's a lawyer, which is pronounced : liar. How can you tell? his lips are moving/ words being typed.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> he's a lawyer, which is pronounced : liar. How can you tell? his lips are moving/ words being typed.



Them's nigh on ta fightin' words, Sonny!  Care to step outside?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been wait'n fer this fer a long time, youngin, Git yournself ready fer a thrashin, boy. An when i'z done whit you, you can git a switch so's I can give you dis'pline for chalengin' me!!


----------



## Scotley

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been wait'n fer this fer a long time, youngin, Git yournself ready fer a thrashin, boy. An when i'z done whit you, you can git a switch so's I can give you dis'pline for chalengin' me!!



Just so you know, I learned how to fight properly from my good friend and Scotley's, JA.  I don't fight fair.  If you have a kevlar vest, I suggest you wear it.  I'll aim for a non-vital spot, but we don't want any nasty body cavity wounds even by accident.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Fight! Fight! Fight!



gonna be two hits:  my bullet hittin' him and him hittin' the ground


----------



## Scott DeWar

new technology: Dragon scales ceramics


----------



## Malachei

Thank you for your warm words of welcome.

Although I sincerely hope that the gentlemen will refrain from violence on such insufficient ground, I'd have the right gnome at hand to act as a referee, in case the esteemed Thanee would not be available.


----------



## Leif

Never fear, DeWar and I are old ENWorld buddies who delight in antagonizing each other.


----------



## Malachei

Excellent, and a good starting point for a fine duel.


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, one last time (for this week ). But on the plus side, from tomorrow afternoon on, I have a couple days off (to get my recently racked up overtime hours back into the limits), so there will be enough free time then, finally, to focus on other things (like this game here). 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. is it just me, or is the site layout pretty messed up currently?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee, it is not you. i think Morris is clearing the sight so Leif and I can have our knock down drag-out.

on that note, I recommend a duel from 1000 paces *pulls out 50 caliber sniper rifle from inside of coat* 

Leif, you were talking about not fighting fair, right?

Thanee:

When do I get to see which Pic I sent you that you will use for my gestalt pc?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> on that note, I recommend a duel from 1000 paces *pulls out 50 caliber sniper rifle from inside of coat*
> 
> Leif, you were talking about not fighting fair, right?



"Yes, very much so, good sir," said Leif as he whipped a Browning .50 caliber machine gun out from under his trench coat.  "I'll see your .50 and raise you 200 rounds per minute!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

d   n, I just know he would never walk out that 1000 paces. Infact, as a lawyer he would never let me take one step in the oppisite direction, not to mention MY 1000 paces.

Hey leif, is that a post from Thanee telling us to behave? *points to over Leif's sholder*

*hide in plain sight*


----------



## Malachei

Wonders which gnome devised such nefarious weapons. Perhaps a time traveling kender brought them from the distant future?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Malachei said:


> Perhaps a time traveling kender brought them from the distant future?




Shhh, don't let that secret out! if you use a trueseeing on me you will see that I am actually a Kender.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Shhh, don't let that secret out! if you use a trueseeing on me you will see that I am actually a Kender.



Aha!!  I knew there was something funky about you, DeWar!



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> ...is that a post from Thanee telling us to behave?



I didn't see one like that, *shrug*.  What I don't know (probably) can't hurt me too, too badly.  I hope.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Darn he saw through my ruse. That was supposed to be a diverasionary tactic. Dufis


----------



## Thanee

Soo... IC post is (finally) up. 

Let's just hope, HolyMan won't be gone for too long.

Malachias will be back around christmas, so I seperated his character from the rest for now, but he will find you sooner or later, I'm sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I have already included the new characters in the party list in the RG (and various other places), but the new entries are hardly complete (no pictures yet, and the links to the description pages are dead still).

There is still a bit of work to be done on the character sheets, I will let you know when I have preliminary versions of those up (the stats are not _that_ important, yet ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I still have the word document I sent you so I can operaate off that for now. The Ic looked like an invitation to post, so I did.

ps: wind chill: 2.2 deg. F (berrrrr)


----------



## Thanee

Yep. 

I will have to NPC Eliath until HM is back, but otherwise you can all continue to post, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Leif, Tailspinner: You can also act normally. You do not need to wait. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/248495-ic2-pool-radiance-30.html#post5399312

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Leif, Tailspinner: You can also act normally. You do not need to wait.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/248495-ic2-pool-radiance-30.html#post5399312
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Ok, ummm, where were we and what were we doing again?   Nevermind!


----------



## Scott DeWar

read the IC thread!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> read the IC thread!



Mmmm, sounds like _work_ or something.  *sigh*  Ok, ok...

Ok, I got it now, and I even posted.


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]: If you have an OOC question, please post it to the OOC thread, not to the IC.

And yes, the stone is black.

Best just edit your last IC post, instead of posting a new one, for the next post. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry, will refrain in the future! Now, marking black stone with a charred end of a match. Hmmm, that won't quite work, will it?

*edit: A question. . . . 
in the house rules it is written: 'Some spells with a duration of 1 min./level have 10 min./level instead.'

what is the effect for a spell with 1 hour duration, such as prestidigitation/ i wish to place a  white mark on the black stone


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry, will refrain in the future!




NP



> In the house rules it is written: 'Some spells with a duration of 1 min./level have 10 min./level instead.'
> 
> what is the effect for a spell with 1 hour duration, such as prestidigitation...




There is none. It only affects the spells specifically listed there (like Bull's Strength). The 'etc' just means the other attribute boost spells of the same kind.



> I wish to place a  white mark on the black stone




With Prestidigitation you can retrace your way easily for an hour, but afterwards the marks are gone.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

harumpf. Its all leif's fault. Ok, he will just work witha map then.


----------



## Thanee

This seems like a good time to post descriptions of your characters, once the two small groups make contact. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Incidentally, why do most of the pcs have names that start with "E"??  Just sayin'.....

Anyway, Emagor Rilliance is a slender human of average height with a studious look about him.  His hair is cut fairly short, and he wears the robes one associates with a wizard.  His "buddy," Peabody is a good-sized iguana who usually rides on Emagor's shoulder, but sometimes perches on top of his head for special effect.  (He's a goofy lizard, to be sure!)


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Incidentally, why do most of the pcs have names that start with "E"??  Just sayin'.....




I noticed that, too. 



> Anyway, Emagor Rilliance is a slender human of average height with a studious look about him.  His hair is cut fairly short, and he wears the robes one associates with a wizard.  His "buddy," Peabody is a good-sized iguana who usually rides on Emagor's shoulder, but sometimes perches on top of his head for special effect.  (He's a goofy lizard, to be sure!)




Thanks, but I was more thinking of including it in the next IC post, because you guys are just meeting there, so a short description of what each other sees would be nice and helpful for your fellow players. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Incidentally, why do most of the pcs have names that start with "E"??  Just sayin'.....
> 
> Anyway, Emagor Rilliance is a slender human of average height with a studious look about him.  His hair is cut fairly short, and he wears the robes one associates with a wizard.  His "buddy," Peabody is a good-sized iguana who usually rides on Emagor's shoulder, but sometimes perches on top of his head for special effect.  (He's a goofy lizard, to be sure!)



I think it was some gnome messing with the lines of probability. In short: It is all Leif's fault.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Thanks, but I was more thinking of including it in the next IC post, because you guys are just meeting there, so a short description of what each other sees would be nice and helpful for your fellow players.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



DUHHH, I _knew_ that!


----------



## Thanee

BTW, Leif, you could have simply used the post where you wrote...



> OOC: Description of Emagor and Peabody added to post #457 below.
> description moved to IC thread. Ooops.




...for the actual description (in fact, it would be better located there than above, which was before the two groups met still). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Sorry, Thanee, DeWar brings out the slower-witted side of me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Whatever! Like fer sure! totally, gnarly dude.


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> Sorry, Thanee, DeWar brings out the slower-witted side of me.






Scott DeWar said:


> Whatever! Like fer sure! totally, gnarly dude.



See what I mean?


----------



## Thanee

As for the description of Malachai's gnome, I will leave that to him... he will be back in a few days (~20th). 

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION]: We have started. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], where you at?


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]


Scott DeWar said:


> Earmy is not so sure Peabody is associating with someone with all the cards in his deck. poor iguana.






Leif said:


> [sblock=DeWar] hehehehe, makes you wonder, doesn't it?[/sblock]



I think we are supposed to keep the ooc out of the Ic. I would not want the Ire of the dm against us, ya know.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]
> I think we are supposed to keep the ooc out of the Ic. I would not want the Ire of the dm against us, ya know.



Yeah, sorry about that, Thanee!  At least it was sblocked?


----------



## Thanee

Yep, please keep the OOC out of the IC as much as possible.

There is a whole thread dedicated just for that (this one here ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

I am back and ready to go.


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: Welcome back. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks Thanee - headed to the IC next to give a post/description. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ha! He's back !!


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: Grynth was with you the whole time in the pyramid... just in case you actually do not remember that part. 

You met him just outside, when you fought the big frogs and fishmen.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Ahh, ok, it's sorta coming back to me now.  Well, not really.  Anyway, I'm trying something different with my RP of Emagor anyway, if you couldn't tell yet, so I'd rather just continue with the absent-minded wizard treating Grynth as someone new that he just met  (This didn't happen in the IC the way I was planning, but it's cool now, I hope?)  If Grynth wants to straighten him out IC, that'll be good, though.   [Ok, I do remember it now, DANG!  But I don't think that Emagor actually met and got acquainted with him at that time, right?]


----------



## HolyMan

And all big hairy orcs look alike right.

 Kind of like how all short bald gnomes look alike. 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> And all big hairy orcs look alike right.
> 
> Kind of like how all short bald gnomes look alike.
> 
> HM



Emagor is neither short nor bald nor a gnome, thank you very much!  [He's just being PLAYED by a "wanna-be Gnome!"   (Or something like that.)]


----------



## HolyMan

Just an in general reference.

Not pointing fingers at anyone.

HM


----------



## Malachei

"Oh, good Sir, well met... was that your finger which pointed at me? Nice finger, ja," -- the gnome takes out a ruler and measures the finger -- "Aaah, average thickness, albeit a little short, I must say."


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes professor, he was pointing that finger at you. He needs to be careful, lest he puts out a eye with that.


----------



## Malachei

"Oh, but that's why I am wearing these spectacles. No eye-ball threats. You'll want a pair of spectacles, as well, ja?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, Ja, I mean si, or rather da, i mean yes!


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> [Ok, I do remember it now, DANG!  But I don't think that Emagor actually met and got acquainted with him at that time, right?]




Well, he did introduce himself back then (I actually went back to look how, in order to copy that in the recent post). 


Merry Christmas! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Merry Christmas!



Feliz Navidad, Thanee!


----------



## HolyMan

*Fröhliche Weihnachten!*- Thanee

HM


----------



## Scotley

Fortunatus Saturnalia Thanee!

Best I could do since somebody beat me to the seasons greetings in all the languages I have a passing familiarity with.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Häid jõule (estonian)

Buon Natale ( Italian)


----------



## Leif

Bitchin' Festivus?


----------



## Scott DeWar

or how about Joyeux Noël (french) or Hyvää Joulua (finnish)?


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey, we need to get a marching order going!


----------



## HolyMan

Maybe we should set up a marching order and an SOP for when we come to doors or search a room.

Your character said he wishes to go second Scott does he have a missile weapon to have ready as he travels?

Elaith could possible cover the back unless someone else with a bow wants to.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, he does carry a short bow, but some off his skills require two hands, thoiugh.


----------



## Leif

Ok, then, Emagor and Peabody will just stand around and play pinochle while you guys fart around and stumble into all the traps.  Then we'll collect the treasure and go home.  Sound like a plan?


----------



## HolyMan

Actually I was going to suggest tying a large spool of string to the lizard and let it go first.

Any creatures see it they might let it alone. If it gets in trouble we just pull it back out of trouble. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, pull back its bloody, half eaten, mangled corpse back out of trouble. Thats sounds doable. Leif?


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Actually I was going to suggest tying a large spool of string to the lizard and let it go first.
> Any creatures see it they might let it alone. If it gets in trouble we just pull it back out of trouble.
> HM





Scott DeWar said:


> yeah, pull back its bloody, half eaten, mangled corpse back out of trouble. Thats sounds doable. Leif?



Surprisingly enough, Emagor is not a huge fan of this plan.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Surprisingly enough, Emagor is not a huge fan of this plan.




Well that's strange it was a pretty good one I thought. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry HM, Maybe try another thought, one without a (bed)bug in your ear.


----------



## HolyMan

I don't mind Walters whisperings, sometimes they make sense. 

HM
_


----------



## Malachei

Do we have a light source, and if yes, who carries it, and what is its radius? Schnickschnack does not need one while exploring, but others probably would. I think it would be best not to give us away by our light source, if possible.

Schnickschnack should be in the middle of the party, he is obviously not a melee combatant (he'll use his knowledge, his spells and his hand crossbow in battle), and I also suggest that someone else goes first, as the orc might trigger traps.

Suggestion:

1) Someone able to scout (Earmy or Eliath -- not sure whether they need a light source and if we can have someone cast darkvision, if needed)
2) Orc
3) Schnickschnack (if there is a light source at the front, Schnickschnack would want to switch places with Emagor -- if not, going at position 3 is fine)
4) Emagor
5) Eldwyn
6) Earmy or Eliath


Edit: just saw the orc's reply in the IC


----------



## Scott DeWar

And I am going to have Earmy go first. At aour arrival, I had Earmy light a lanturn.
Used up: tindertwig X 1

in use: One lanturn and one pint of oil


----------



## Thanee

The orc is called Grynth, BTW, he is [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] 's character. 


As for the book... it is damaged and only parts of the information are accessible anymore. The summary is "basically it", though there are a few more details, like that the experiments mostly involve Sahuagin and huge frogs.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn is quite content to be near the rear of the party where he can provide sling missile attacks and healing spells.


----------



## Thanee

Scott, your liberty is perfectly spot on. 

It's just a smooth black stonewall, no individual stones or anything, and certainly not built with manual labor from what you can derive.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Figured as such. That was the impression you gave me on the revealed information.


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]



> Locate Object
> 
> You sense the direction of a *well-known or clearly visualized* object. You can search for general items, in which case you locate the nearest one of its kind if more than one is within range. Attempting to find a certain item requires a specific and accurate mental image; if the image is not close enough to the actual object, the spell fails. *You cannot specify a unique item unless you have observed that particular item firsthand* (not through divination).




I don't think this will work with Earmy's spellbook, though I would probably allow it with the lantern. This one, at least, could be observed firsthand by Emagor.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

His spellbook has never been seen by [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]'s pc, but Yes, tat lanturn has been clearly seen.


----------



## Leif

Did I say 'spellbook'??  Uhhh, yeah, lantern!  I meant LANTERN!  You know, the one that Emagor saw in Earmy's hand.  Yeah, that one!


----------



## HolyMan

Spellbook

Lantern

Spellbook

Lantern

Nope they don't sound close at all to me.  Perhaps you were thinking of getting your hands on his spellbook one day to copy spells?  Perhaps in case his character died you wanted to make sure you could find the one true thing you care about? 

Hmmm,, that is so mean  What are you eyeing on my character huh? May I ask. Are you lookiong at his boots? You better not be eyeballing his boots or I'll.....

LOL  rant over   Liking the pace of this game btw, and just a heads up Elaith is the strong *really* silent type.  But will be adding in facial expressions and a sigh here and there, to show everyone what he is thinking. 

HM


----------



## Leif

"Silent type" eh?  Yeah, that's Emagor as well. hehehe, NOT!!!


----------



## HolyMan

What I didn't notice. 

My personality choice came from the picture. He looks like he'd rather not be bothered, LOL.

HM


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: Regarding your question about detect magic: I assume it was mostly used on the area, not on the party members. But if someone's curious, by all means, just do so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Roger that! 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> "There is a strong conjuration effect here where he vanished." Eldwyn pens a quick and brief note saying 'We shall come looking for you at the other locations on the map. If you plan to move from where you ended up, leave us an obvious mark.'. He rolls the note around a gold piece and tosses it into the heart of the effect.






Leif said:


> "Great idea with the gp, Eldwyn!"
> 
> Peabody vigorously nods his assent.




What is this? do you think that a simple gold piece will lure him? You better hurry before he turns the corner!

edit:
do my eyes decieve me? 35,000+ views of this thread??? wow!


----------



## HolyMan

Can't comment on the IC posts I haven't been there. But 35,000+ views is impressive even if it is for 5 years.

I wonder who all the lurkers are. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

wondering that too


----------



## Leif

De War:  You were just joking when you made the "just a gold piece" comment weren't you??  The gold was to add weight to the paper so that it could be thrown, but you got that didn't you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Snicker* why NO! I wasn't! * shicker* You know me better then that Leif!


----------



## Thanee

Happy New Year! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



but of course!  Happy new year boss!

By the way, the squiggle in the thumb nail is Earmy's personal mark.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> _"I think someone should go through."_ Eliath states calmly.
> _
> "They should turn around and try to come back quickly to see if this 'transportation' is only one way. If they don't come back in a ten count then we should continue on as planned."_




should have had Earmy try to toss the coin back, as of now he is probably down the hall and out of earshot of another coin.


----------



## Malachei

Happy New Year to all of you. May you make all your saving throws, confirm your criticals and not suffer any ability damage.


----------



## Leif

Cheers, Malachei!


----------



## Thanee

Checklist for this year... Ability Drain, that is a touch attack with no saving throw... *scribble*

What!? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Shiver-shudder*

sure got cold in here!


----------



## Thanee

I'm actually not that mean... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

check list for new year: one pair of new nike running shoes, just in case.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> I'm actually not that mean...
> Thanee



Yeah!  Tell us another one! 



Scott DeWar said:


> check list for new year: one pair of new nike running shoes, just in case.



Check out Emagor "Streaking" by in his lovely new, shiny PFs!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pleas, not streaking! Isn't there a grandma clause on posting here?


----------



## Malachei

HM, I think the language converter link you gave us is one-way only. The professor speaks elven, of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am hoping it made sense to Thanee, as the 'Dwaravin' was actually german. the 'Draconic' I use in all my threads is Estonian.

on a funny aside, I have been accused of writing something in Faux elvin when it was actually in Estonian!

Edit:
you meant: ane iracc ameanir anirilan silty, didn't you? I see now. the translator you used was only one way. I use google translator. I miss understood which language you referred to.


----------



## HolyMan

Drat it doesn't list common? Well it doesn;t that is silly I will have to use stongod's elvish translator from here on out.

translation - To hell with the map!

Oh well thought that was one of the better ones as it has infernal and celestial and all.

HM


----------



## Malachei

I hope the elf lives to actually tell us whether the light was Earmy's lantern or... something else...


----------



## Thanee

Heh. Well, that would have been a nasty surprise, if that wasn't the same spot... but apparantly it is not _that_ bad. 

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: Scratching the stone would require something much harder than a simple crossbow bolt. A magic weapon would probably be a better idea.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Does the main group (Eldwyn, Emagor, Grynth, and The Professor) head to the other "deathhead" location in their half of the map then?

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: Give me an INT roll, please. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

ok hold plz...

dumm... Which way did he go George? Which way did he go?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think she ment in the IC thread

done


----------



## Thanee

INTelligence. (But it's ok, I will just take the roll and add the appropriate modifier.)

And here is fine. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Heh. I just tried the "click on the thread icon" feature (aka show only threads with that prefix) with the "Forgotten Realms" prefix.

There are not a whole lot of threads marked with FR.

Only this in Talking the Talk (even if you change the display options to From The Beginning), and also only the RG from this game in Rogues Gallery, and Playing the Game has the four other threads (IC1, IC2, COMBAT, INFO) from this game plus HolyMan's City of the Spider Queen. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

Thanee said:


> Does the main group (Eldwyn, Emagor, Grynth, and The Professor) head to the other "deathhead" location in their half of the map then?
> 
> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: Give me an INT roll, please.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yes, I think we should do this.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> INTelligence. (But it's ok, I will just take the roll and add the appropriate modifier.)
> 
> And here is fine.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Malachei said:


> Yes, I think we should do this.




i rolled a 1 on my INT roll :embaressed: Sorry. My computer was running out of power at that time and I was in a hurry.


----------



## Leif

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody, OOC*



Malachei said:


> Yes, I think we should do this.






Thanee said:


> Does the main group (Eldwyn, Emagor, Grynth, and The Professor) head to the other "deathhead" location in their half of the map then?



Emagor will, if Eldwyn will.  And if Emagor goes, Peabody has little choice in the matter!


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> i rolled a 1 on my INT roll :embaressed: Sorry. My computer was running out of power at that time and I was in a hurry.




NP, as I said, I have used the "Initiative roll" you made just with the other modifier, already.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

> First, i hate teleport traps! they are too effective! J/K
> 
> if this where we ended up at, shouldn't there be a mark on the floor?




No, that is not where you ended up after the teleport away from the main group. That spot (i.e. the destination) does not seem to be marked on the map.

You (Earmy and Eliath) are in the other half of the labyrinth, which is not connected directly (other than by the teleporters, obviously) with the part the main group is still in.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Please use the OOC thread for OOC questions/comments.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*sigh* this piramid is spinning my head around in circles  
*thunder theft*
though that does not take too much (figured I would get that out before Leif does)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Emagor will, if Eldwyn will.  And if Emagor goes, Peabody has little choice in the matter!




Eldwyn is in agreement.


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: There are only the two marks in the eastern half of the labyrinth.

The other two in the western half cannot be reached by foot, as the two halves are completely seperated by one rather long corridor that spans the complete length of the pyramid from north to south (which is where you entered).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> *sigh* this piramid is spinning my head around in circles
> *thunder theft*
> though that does not take too much (figured I would get that out before Leif does)




Or me  I was about to but then read you stole my thunder LOL

HM


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] & [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: If you are taking the "right hand, right wall" approach, will you start from the deadend where you both entered this part of the labyrinth, or from where you are right now?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Eliath would start from the dead end he is methodical that way.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> Eliath would start from the dead end he is methodical that way.
> 
> HM




ditto, boss

Edit: Is there a map posted of the pyramid as to the map found? I searched both threads and found nothing.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Or me  I was about to but then read you stole my thunder LOL
> 
> HM



Thanks for taking up my slack, HM!  We've got to keep DeWar on his toes you know!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually, HM, I was trying to steal Leif's thunder, not yours.


----------



## HolyMan

Well then you got a two for one deal. 

HM


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> Is there a map posted of the pyramid as to the map found? I searched both threads and found nothing.




No, there is none.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hrm, 
Then, please oh great and benevolent one, please have a map? or is this so convoluted of a collection of passages, that posting a map is out of the question?


----------



## HolyMan

Scott if a map were to be posted you would then know where you are.

And clearly we are not meant to know.

March on, and be ready LOL 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

If you will take notice, I have changed to his weapon, in luie of the pen. It may have a figurative trueism that the pen is mighty then the sword, but in real life literal sense and d and d, the sword still rings in as tough to beat.


----------



## HolyMan

Well am I glad I got that nat 1 out of the way. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> "Well, it looks like the only way to reunite the group is to proceed through the teleporter. Shall we?"





Scotty, three to beam, er, make that Four, actually, plus mounts, companions and familiars


----------



## Thanee

Four, actually, not counting mounts, companions and familiars. 


Which of the two teleporters do you want to take?

The one where you are right now or the other one where you were before?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=38657]Malachei[/MENTION]: He wasn't writing anything... he was meditating. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

Based on the map and the sounds the stone makes etc. -- how thick would the stone be before we reach the exit?


----------



## Thanee

About one foot maybe?


So, where will you head then?

There are two teleporters marked on the map you have, one is fairly close to your current position, the other is a bit further away.

Do you want to just take one of those, or something else entirely? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Emagor has no opinion and will follow Earmy and Eliath, if one of them ACTS like he has some idea of what he is doing!


----------



## Scotley

I think we have to keep looking rather than make our escape, so how about the nearest teleporter?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=Earmy]<riddick>Looks clear!</riddick>[/SBLOCK]



 as in the chronicles of?


----------



## Thanee

Almost... Pitch Black (the original Riddick movie). 

Riddick: “Looks clear.”

Other person stands up and gets attacked by a swarm of flying nightmares.

“But you said it's clear.”

Riddick: “No, I said it looks clear.”

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Yikes!


----------



## HolyMan

Scotley said:


> Yikes!




I second that Yikes! 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I say uh-oh.


----------



## Leif

I remain stoically silent, but ever watchful. 
Because this DM is up to no good, guaranteed!


----------



## HolyMan

- YOU THINK - 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> - YOU THINK -
> 
> HM



Call it a hunch....


----------



## Scott DeWar

T is the dm. 
dm's are evil
therefore  T is evil.
evil people plot aginst the characters in most horrendous ways. 
They lie at night dreaming blissfully of things to do to mess with the characters
 .. .. .. .smiling while they do this.

Thanee is the evills!


----------



## HolyMan

Is this why you won't join any of my games?? 

The group was 4th lvl and a hydra is CR5 So I thought *shrugs*

I did give them a forest to use for an AC boost, and they were never to be killed just scarred a little. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

No, I don't join your games because I never have a good coordinatiion of time available vs game available. I am not afraid of [size] the greatly evili dm Thanee[/size], as you see I did join the game without external influece of subjigation or intimdation.


----------



## Leif

*snif* At least HM _invites_ you into his games.


----------



## HolyMan

No presurre (or invite) It's just when I seem to start a new game it's lacking a Scott ( and Leif ) interest post in it. 

I hope to DM you both in the LPF, when Leif has time to make a character that is.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Thanee will let you roll Eliath's search check for traps (and he's an elf so auto roll for any secret doors in the area). Thanks.

HM


----------



## Thanee

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

It would have been more fun to see


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> I hope to DM you both in the LPF, when Leif has time to make a character that is.



Hey, man, you gotta help me out.  What do I do, and where do I go to do it, and all that?  I have very precious little experience with the living worlds here.  I'm one L4W game, but that's it.


----------



## HolyMan

Character creation is here And I hope everyone playing in this game and Thanee make a character when they have time. The best thing about a living world is you can take a couple months RL break and come back to the same character and go looking for an new adventure.

HM


----------



## Leif

Wow, pretty intense stuff on that wiki.  I hope it's not as hard as it first seems. 
And, hey, HM, how are classes looking for the group?  Any glaring deficiencies so far?


----------



## HolyMan

Since it seems there is a maze above the maze anyone object to going through doors by the numbers?

Start with door #1 and continue on from there?

HM


----------



## Malachei

HolyMan said:


> Since it seems there is a maze above the maze anyone object to going through doors by the numbers?
> 
> Start with door #1 and continue on from there?
> 
> HM




Good suggestion.


----------



## Thanee

HolyMan said:


> Since it seems there is a maze above the maze anyone object to going through doors by the numbers?




It's not nearly as "mazy" as the bottom level. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Interestingly, my Assistant Director at work has a dog named "Mazy."


----------



## Malachei

This is to inform you that I will be on a trip until end of next week. I might have a chance to be online in between, but I'm not sure if and how frequently.

Have fun!


----------



## Leif

Enjoy your trip, Malachei!


----------



## HolyMan

I forgot to OOC that Elaith's walk around the room looking at walls was for free search for secret doors checks.  Sorry was running late and need to get to work.

There is only one regular door to this room correct?

HM


----------



## Thanee

Yep, one regular door and no secret doors you would have noticed.

The corridor you are in right now goes on for some thirty or fourty feet and then ends in a deadend. The other corridor (left side from where you went right to go to the first door) leads to three more doors (you quickly checked both sides before deciding where to go).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

someone (Leif I think) mentioned writings of spell nature and I asked for info on the goop being sent into the river. Was there any of this kind of written information?


----------



## Thanee

No.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

rats.


----------



## HolyMan

cats.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Careful, lets not give the dm ideas.


----------



## Thanee

There are 1,000gp worth of pearls, 500gp worth of gold and ruby dust, each, as well as another 1,000gp worth of diamond dust.

I will put those into the party treasure log.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee, i noticed on the treasure list, way down on the bottom, it isays "various Orc arms". 
Out of curiosity, where is the rest of the orc's bodies? 
Why just the arms?
 Is there a bounty on orcs? Wouldn't ears or thumbs be easier to carry?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Thanee, i noticed on the treasure list, way down on the bottom, it isays "various Orc arms".
> Out of curiosity, where is the rest of the orc's bodies?
> Why just the arms?
> Is there a bounty on orcs? Wouldn't ears or thumbs be easier to carry?



OH, that is RICH, DeWAr!!!    [Too bad I can't give you an xp again yet.  ]


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> Is there a bounty on orcs? Wouldn't ears or thumbs be easier to carry?




In fact, there is a bounty on orcs (all evil humanoids, actually). And yeah, they also figured that arms or legs would be a bit cumbersome and went with ears for that purpose.



> [OOC: I sure hope I'm remembering the mission here correctly! Or was this on a different mission? Hmmm, if so, we might kill two birds with one stone!]




You remember correctly (yeah, it's been a while since you started).

You try to find (and best remove) the source of the river's poisoning.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I saw the bounty on humanoids, i just twisted the meaning of 'ARMS" is all.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> You remember correctly (yeah, it's been a while since you started).
> 
> You try to find (and best remove) the source of the river's poisoning.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Thanks, Thanee!  I knew that rang a bell for some reason.  Sorry for the OOC comment in the IC.


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> I just twisted the meaning of 'ARMS" is all.




You did? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

You know, I have been known to twist some arms too!


----------



## Thanee

> It took me a while to find it, but house rules state that spells with 1 minute per level duration last 10 minits pe level.




Not all of them, just the ones that are listed there (the attribute buffs, fly, etc). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, I see it now. So the mirror immage is only 1 minute per level.


----------



## Thanee

Exactly. As is Bless.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

DeWar, if you had not made that error when you interpreted that house rule, would you still have burned that _Mirror Image_ spell so soon, seeing as how we don't have any enemies anywhere in sight at the moment?


----------



## Thanee

Yep, it's not too late, yet, if you want to change that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would have to say I would not have have done that.


----------



## HolyMan

Could he ready an action to cast it should he see an enemy after Eliath opens the door?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

^What He says^


----------



## Malachei

Just saying I'm here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Malachei, We know you are here. Thanee would probably have hunted you down and dragged you back kicking and screaming if youtries to run away!


----------



## Thanee

So, which route will it be?

The alcove will probably get you ... somewhere else.

Otherwise, you havn't found another exit, but maybe you didn't find everything?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Just a lil heads up, that my time will be a bit more limited this week, so don't expect too much for the next couple days, but once the weekend is there, things will look better again.

[MENTION=38657]Malachei[/MENTION] Still around? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

Yes, I'm still around. I will not able to post much this week, though.


----------



## Thanee

Thanee said:


> Just a lil heads up, that my time will be a bit more limited this week, so don't expect too much for the next couple days, but once the weekend is there, things will look better again.




Still a bit swamped here, so I will continue on wednesday (then I am definitely through with this (for now)). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

I can't wait but I have a small problem... I have missed placed my character sheet 

Guess it got accidentally deleted when I was computer cleaning. 

Sorry. 

email to ewholyman @ gmail please and thank you.

HM


----------



## Thanee

Thanee said:


> Still a bit swamped here, so I will continue on wednesday (then I am definitely through with this (for now)).




Unexpected delays cost another two days here... so, friday (most likely ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

unexpected delays. BAH! I hate those!!


----------



## HolyMan

I think the DM needs more time to prep for a fight. 

HM


----------



## Thanee

What the DM needs right now is sleep. 

But the project is finished, and thus I will have more spare time now. 

Still need to put the character sheets together for the new characters, for example. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

And I have to learn spells.


----------



## Leif

Speaking of spells, just how many wizards do we have now?  Two?  Three?  More?


----------



## Malachei

I'm not a wizard this time.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Speaking of spells, just how many wizards do we have now?  Two?  Three?  More?




Bard/Cleric here, so partial arcane caster.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Speaking of spells, just how many wizards do we have now?  Two?  Three?  More?




http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/145716-rg-pool-radiance.html

Which reminds me, I need to move Grynth to "inactive" still. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

HolyMan said:


> WOW there hasn't been combat in this game in over a year!?!  Wish I could get my PCs to RP more.




Well, to be fair, there has been a pretty long break, too. 



> I'm subscribing and wondering if OOC comments are allowed here - along with your round declarations.




I would prefer to keep the OOC to a minimum, or rather, to post them here to the OOC thread as much as possible.

Sometimes an OOC comment has to be made in context, but most of the time it should go here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/145716-rg-pool-radiance.html
> Thanee



Uhh, thanks, Thanee, but my question was rhetorical.  I have the link to the RG if I was seriously in doubt.  Two wizards it is, for which Emagor is grateful.  He can concentrate on his esoteric specialty, egghead divination spells, and let the other, less intellectual wizard (ahem) worry about run-of-the-mill magic missiles, messy fire spells, and that sort of thing.  Ick.


----------



## HolyMan

Oh for the record it says Eliath is a Fighter/Rogue but he does not open locks, disarm traps, climb, pick pockets or any of that other ickky rogue stuff.

Rolled INIT in my OOC post and changed it to a combat one in the other thread. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well. i gues i will pick up the icky wixard _*and*_ rogue stuff then.


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

Just take a look here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/154583-combat-pool-radiance.html

This thread will be used for the typical combat posts, which include some description of what the PC is doing (without the result, since it isn't known at that point), and the game mechanical information necessary.

Also, if you like, any dice rolls that are necessary. But you can leave those up to me as well, if you prefer it that way.

The reason for the split-up during combat is to prevent those posts to clutter the IC thread. There will be only the round-by-round summary posts done by me during combat time. This leads to considerably less clutter in the IC thread and makes it far better readable I find. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

Combat: I think you should do ALL the initiative rolls for us, as this will speed up play immensely, because we will not have to wait for everyone to come online once just to roll ini.

I'm wondering whether you want us to act in ini order or whether you'd prefer to adopt group initiative. Many play-by-posts use group initiative (i.e. average ini modifier for party, one roll vs. average for monsters), which has the benefit that people can post when they are online and don't have to wait until another one has posted their action. From my experience, I'd say group ini is a fine thing, as it saves 1-3 days per combat round, but I'm fine with either way.

Other rolls: Is a mix ok, i.e. is it ok if I do some of the rolls myself and let you do others?


----------



## Scott DeWar

the above post has been reported as a spambot


----------



## Thanee

Here's a rough map for now... that black thingie is the pipeline. 

There are wheels and smaller pipes and other mechanisms all over the room's walls and parts of the ceiling as well, but those do not hinder movement.

Pyramid Upper Level

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

Bad luck, that is minimal damage on 3d6


----------



## Thanee

The Hand Crossbow has a Threat Range of 19-20. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

and he rolled a 19!


----------



## Leif

Quick!  Confirm that crit before something else bad happens!


----------



## Malachei

Yes, but it does not matter much, because the extra sneak attack damage is not multiplied.


----------



## Scott DeWar

but the d4 +x is!


----------



## Malachei

The +5 is from the Craven feat, which improves the sneak attack, and thus should not be multiplied, IMO.


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang.


----------



## Malachei

An early heads-up: my posting will be slow and, over the weekend, pause until next week.


----------



## Leif

Malachei said:


> The +5 is from the Craven feat, which improves the sneak attack, and thus should not be multiplied, IMO.



Still 2hp extra damage is 2 we don't have to do later!


----------



## Thanee

New round update coming later today. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

sure wish I had bleeding critical! or the feat that trades bleed for sneak attack!!


----------



## Thanee

Wasn't that from Pathfinder? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

er, .. .. .. .. uh .. .. .. .. hrm. YUP! It sure was!  (D'Oh!)


----------



## Thanee

BTW, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], could it be, that you havn't rolled the hit points for Earmy, yet?

First two levels are maxed, afterwards, just roll them and if any dice come up below one-half of the maximum on each die, take the half (i.e. any roll below 3 on a d6 becomes a 3).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, [6+1]+[6+1]+[3+1]+[6+1]+[6+1]+[4+1]=37 hp
according to my profile page it is a 1,6,6,4 so... 37 hp.


----------



## Thanee

You will soon enough be 6th level... but for now it is 32 then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

oops.


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
[MENTION=38657]Malachei[/MENTION]

Post your round 2 actions, please! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Whoops! My turn... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=38657]Malachei[/MENTION]: Just in case you are wondering, why you couldn't attack, yet (because you could reach your current position with a single move)... that position wasn't enough to hide, yet... you need to break line of sight for that (unless you have Hide in Plain Sight)... so the Professor went further to the west to actually manage to hide and then got back to where he is now, so he can see what is going on, while staying in cover and hidden.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. And yeah, I know that image for Yarash is kinda cheesy.


----------



## Malachei

If that is the case, can I please use my last standard action to cast my spell (blacklight)?

Oh, and friends, maybe we could flank that beast?


----------



## Thanee

I would prefer not to change the last round that much. 

Regarding your questions in the Combat Thread... yes, the pipe isn't _that_ big, you can easily see past that, so it does not block LoS.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Next round update coming tonight (most likely ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=38657]Malachei[/MENTION]: Where do you want place the center of the darkness?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

*this is not a spam!*

Sorry, but, I am trying to get the attention of Leif- Your E-presence is requested by JTA in the four lands forums. Thank you for allowing this incursion.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Thanee

Why don't you add an [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] to the post then... that sure helps. 

(Or send him a PM... )

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Thanee you are talking to Scott. The easy/right way is not the Scotty Way. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Why don't you add an [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] to the post then... that sure helps.
> 
> (Or send him a PM... )
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




he was mentioned three times and never responded-the easy way was tried. It was done twice by lou and once by scotley,I just happened to realized that those "nudges" weren't working and took a bit more proactive approach.


----------



## Thanee

I see, was just wondering.

Anyways, waiting for [MENTION=38657]Malachei[/MENTION]'s response before finishing the round (it's mostly done, but without knowing where he wants the darkness to appear, it's a bit hard to adjudicate the specifics ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION][MENTION=66744]Louis[/MENTION]

Apparently, I must have turned off my "mention notification" without realizing it, because I was never notified of any mentions.  But, at any rate, they've found me and I've posted to the thread in question.  Sorry for the interruption, Thanee.  I agree with you that a pm would have been a much better use of time and resources, and would have gained my attention much faster.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gee, I thought I got your attention rather fast!!


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] (and everyone else for that matter): Please do not make any posts in the IC during combat. It's the whole point of the seperate threads to not have posts between the round-by-round summaries. 

Posts like the one you did (to post your dice roll) should be done in the Combat Thread instead.

Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, saw the sblock for spellcraft dc 18 and made the roll to see if I got it.


----------



## Leif

DeWar:  Tch, tch, tch, gotta watch that!  This is no pushover DM like Scotley or me.


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry, saw the sblock for spellcraft dc 18 and made the roll to see if I got it.




Yeah, no problem. Just saying that you get it right on future occasions. 

Normally I would have rolled all the Spellcraft checks and just posted a result for whoever beat the DC, but I didn't have your skill modifiers handy at that time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Yeah, no problem. Just saying that you get it right on future occasions.
> 
> Normally I would have rolled all the Spellcraft checks and just posted a result for whoever beat the DC, but I didn't have your skill modifiers handy at that time.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Oh, that makes sense, as to why that was in the general IC thread instead of calling for the skill check in the combat IC thread. gotcha boss.


----------



## Thanee

I can post similar skill check results in the Combat thread in future to avoid confusion. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, since you usually roll the skill check, i don't think that is necessary. i just need to follow orders.


----------



## HolyMan

Did we lose a player? 

Also I have a house rule that you may want to think on Thanee although I don't use it much.

When some drops unconscious they need to make a STR check to see if they keep hold of their weapon. The DC is 5 + the weight of the weapon. I feel that this way those wielding greatswords would have a harder time to keep them than those wielding scimitars, etc.

Picking up a weapon is a move action so is NP to say Eliath picks up the weapon and then stands from prone. Not much he can do given the situation - Not even sure which way he is facing maybe that should be randomize if he moves - which he probably won't.

HM


----------



## Thanee

HolyMan said:


> Did we lose a player?




Malachei is quite busy currently, so will be NPC'd for now.

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] should be around? Havn't seen anything from him lately, though...

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] also needs to post an action for the current round (as said in the COMBAT thread, just take the position where you are now on the map, surely it won't be much of a difference; if you have trouble figuring out what is what on the map, let me know, and I will try to help sort it out ).

Regarding the weapons: Yep, picking them up is a move action, as is drawing them (which can be combined with a regular move). I don't think it is much of a stretch allowing the first to be combined with standing up. But technically, they are both seperate move actions, of course. Anyways, it is probably not much of a difference, either way, as you won't be able to do much else this round, yep.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I'm still around, just been unusually busy. Will get a post up shortly.


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, that it took so long til the update again... 

This combat is kinda anti-climatic, also, with only the NPC'ed gnome being able to really act normally. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Update on the life and times of Thanee 

i.e. bump

HM


----------



## Thanee

Yep, I know. Didn't have much time over the weekend... and yesterday... and today... will do the update tomorrow, when things have returned to normal. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's ok, I have been busy myself as well.


----------



## HolyMan

True I haven't seen you out and about in a while Scott. Here's hoping everything is back to normal for the both of you soon.

And Thanee you have my vote for wrapping this up with the gnome NPC being the hero of the day. Not much Eliath can do he'll be happy just to be alive.

HM


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, pretty sure after this round the combat will end and things will return to normal. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

It's done... 


And on the plus side... everyone has reached 6th level now (except Eldwyn, of course, who was 6th level already).

So, let me know what you want to do with your new level.


Oh, and in the meantime you can - of course - continue posting in the IC thread. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

then I will soon be leveling up then


----------



## Leif

As his new spells, Emagor selects _Tongues_ and _Deep Slumber_.  For his Fighter Bonus feat, he selects _Cleave_.  For his new Standard Feat he chooses _Lightning Reflexes_ (+2 Ref saves).  For his 6 skill points [(2+3(intelligence)+1(human)], he puts 2 more each on Knowledge(Arcana) and Spellcraft, and spends his first 2 on Bluff.


----------



## HolyMan

Well I have figured out my level ups 

Question 1:
Do we place the changes here or pm them as characters are kept secret from other players. Or list them as Leif has done so you can edit the sheets yourself (and have a link)

Question 2: 
Can we roll for HP using the Enworld Dice roller than giving a link to be kept on the sheet?

I had original thought of taking the Einhander Tactical feat - but by looking over the maneuvers more carefully and comparing them to feats and skills the character has I have decided to forgo doing that. Eliath can still fight one handed and with one behind his back for fluff without needing the feat. 

I am ready to advance Eliath just need to know where you wish to get the new info.

HM


----------



## Thanee

You can post the changes here, np. Use the EN World dice roller or invisible castle, whatever you prefer. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Uh, I left hp to be handled by you, Thanee.  Can I do that?


----------



## Thanee

Sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanks!  Can I also ask you to let me know what the results were?


----------



## Scott DeWar

don't tell him! let him wonder forever!!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> don't tell him! let him wonder forever!!!


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Thanks!  Can I also ask you to let me know what the results were?




I think so. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Havn't rolled yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey Leif, According to the weather radar you are getting rain from us up north. How are you liking it?


----------



## Leif

not wet enough.  You yankees can't do ANYTHING right, can you?


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry this is so late. Been very indecisive.

[sblock=Level UP]
Fighter/Rogue 6
- gain +7 HP: [1d10=6] +1 (CON) + 47 (old total) new HP = 54
- BAB increases to +6/+1
- all base saves increased by +1
- gain feat (character lvl 6th) = Combat Reflexes
- gain fighter bonus feat = Vexing Flanker (PHB 2- pg. 85)
- gain 10 skill points: 3 pts Hide, 3pts Move Silently, 1 pt. Bluff, 1 pt. Intimidate, 1 pt. Tumble, 1 pt. Know(Dungeonerring)
- Trap Sense improves to +2[/sblock]

HM


----------



## Thanee

Hit Points for Emagor.

EDIT: Good there is a minimum of HD/2... so it's +7 hp for Emagor this level.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am dealing with an abcessed tooth right now. I am trying to get the level up done. I will be getting 7 teeth removed for the several abcesses that i have that could flare up at any time.

This is gunna be fun .. . .. ..


----------



## Thanee

Ouch! That doesn't sound like fun at all... be brave!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

It will be aas fun as getting my teeth pulled!!

oh. wait. I *AM* getting my teeth pulled. 

*****SIIIIGGGGHHHH*****


----------



## Leif

Hang in there DeWar! Bite Gum that old demon tooth decay right in the keester!

Thanee -- You take care of updating the RG, don't you?


----------



## Thanee

Yep, I will do that sometime in the near future. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanks, man!

@ DeWar-  To answer your question:  RELUCTANTLY!


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: I'm sure he meant his 'share', not 'half of the treasure' there. 

* * * * *

So, should we proceed back to New Phlan then?

Or does anyone have any objections about that?


For preparations... you might want to think about what kind of magic items you would like to get your hands on (as in acquire from a merchant) in the region of 5,000 - 10,000 gp total (i.e. not necessarily a single item).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks Thanee - I'm sure my post says Eliath collects his half - Leif is just getting on in gnome years is all. 

HM


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: I'm sure he meant his 'share', not 'half of the treasure' there.



[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION], I, Leif that is, am aware of that.  This is an in-character post, reflecting Emagor's desire to ensure that new party members are aware of how we've always done things around here.  [Even if the 'new' party members may constitute a majority now.....]


HolyMan said:


> Thanks Thanee - I'm sure my post says Eliath collects his half - Leif is just getting on in gnome years is all.
> 
> HM




[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], my age in gnome years is still less than yours in human years!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, i think HM might be younger then you, not sure though. yup, he is 39 and you are 144. He is younger


----------



## Leif

This has come up for HM and I before, and I think I remember correctly that he is a bit older than I am, but I suppose you may be right.  For an Old Geezer, yourself.   39 you say?  Hmmm...

And I am  244, thank you very much!


----------



## HolyMan

I got confused about the post because I thought that it was Leif scolding Eliath.  Such a close attachment he has to his characters. LOL

HM


----------



## Leif

And, to be exact, HM, you actually say this in IC2:



			
				HolyMan in IC2 - emphasis added said:
			
		

> (and makes sure to collect at least his half of the treaure)




My point being that his SHARE is a good bit less than half.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*this is an oops*

We are supposed to be leveling up, aren't we?


----------



## Thanee

Yep, you have all reached 6th level.

I havn't come around to update my notes with your characters yet, however. Will probably do that over the next week.

Weekend was pretty busy, but I will get you back to Phlan soon, so we can move on. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am actually running a bit behind-still trying to find permanant work so gaming is on a slower priority.


----------



## Thanee

No problem, that's far more important. Good luck on your search!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am just having trouble concentrating is the main part.


----------



## Leif

*sigh*  Personally, I blame the distractions of ENWorld!


----------



## Scott DeWar

En world is not distracting, it is those collage girls at the university here in their , um, scantily clad attire. ahem.

I have good news, gooder new and not quite good nes, but not too bad of news:

Good news. I will be busy for the next 2 weeks.

gooder news: It is paid work. Electrical work at that-so it is the better paying type.

the not quite good, but not too bad either news: I will be working late. and possibly weekends.


----------



## Scotley

As a friend and fellow gamer I congratulate you on your vocational plenitude.

As the father of a college student I say keep your hands to yourself old man.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> As the father of a college student I say keep your hands to yourself old man.




Heh, what collage is she at? heh heh heh


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Heh, what collage is she at? heh heh heh



No offense intended, but "That's bold talk for a one-eyed fat man."


----------



## Scott DeWar

What are you talking about, I have two eyes!


----------



## Thanee

A couple more days of business coming up, but then things should calm down again.

As mentioned earlier, you could use the time to look for some (reasonable) magic items, that you might want to acquire (there is plenty gold in your pockets), because you will soon get the chance to do so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Emagor Rilliance and Peabody*

Emagor wonders if perhaps there is available: 

1. _Wand of Magic Missile_, CL 7,9, or 11
2.  _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_, and/or _wand of Cure Moderate Wounds_, CL whatever we can get
3.  _Wand of Magic Weapon, Greater_, CL 8 [to make +2 weapons with an 8 hour duration]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wacky two days: 19.5 hours of wok yesterday then 4 teeth pulled. I should have earmy done soon, just not right now. still short on sleep.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> 3.  _Wand of Magic Weapon, Greater_, CL 8 [to make +2 weapons with an 8 hour duration]




That is what, 18k? That's two permanent +2 weapons. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> That is what, 18k? That's two permanent +2 weapons.



18k?  That's what I get, too.
Permanent?  Technically, no, not exactly.  Practically, yes, indeed, for fifty days, anyway.


----------



## HolyMan

How much to get all this stuff ID'ed?? 

Sorcerer's Island
_Gloves_ (moderate transmutation)
_Wand_ (faint enchantment)
_Potion_ (faint conjuration)
_Potion_ (faint conjuration)
_Potion_ (faint transmutation)
_Ring_ (moderate universal)
_Feather_ (moderate conjuration)

And I don't see the weapons for the giant lizardman. Was that added in to the gp since it wasn't truly usable by any of us?

Party treasure has 11k gp+ in it. What was the group saving this for and how much has been lost due to adding new characters? I hope this is for raise dead spells and such - maybe everyone chipping in for one scroll to start would be a good idea.

I only wish to up both Eliath's armor and rapier both to +2 if possible.

Adventure wise what do you guys wish to do next? Block clearing or Mantor's Library?

HM


----------



## Leif

I was under the impression that we had already started to clear Mantor's Library, but I guess I was mistaken.  Doesn't really matter to me what we do next.


----------



## Thanee

Permanent Magic Weapon --- I meant an actual magical weapon, like a +2 longsword. 

Identification --- 100 gp each, you just need the material components, Eldwyn can identify the items himself.

Mantor's Library --- Yes, you did venture in there already, it isn't completely finished, but much of it is done already.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Permanent Magic Weapon --- I meant an actual magical weapon, like a +2 longsword.



Ok, yeah, duhhh.


----------



## Scotley

You buy the pearls and I'll cast the Identify spells. 

I agree we need another wand of curing of some sort. Maybe a cure light or moderate (for immediate healing) and the one that does fast healing 1 for like 12 rounds(for the most cost effective post fight recovery). The name escapes me just now. 

Eldwyn would definitely like to add the flaming or other +1d6 elemental damage boost to his sling. If he does the bounce shot with his Halfling Warsling and skiprock hitting a second target will the extra damage apply to both?


----------



## Thanee

(Lesser) Vigor - You actually have one of those (from Jade; it's listed in the INFO thread). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Well then Cure Light seems like a good addition. Definitely want to trick out the warsling as well.


----------



## Thanee

I moved the party back to Phlan now. Your turn. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Posted!


----------



## Leif

And THANKS for the assist, Thanee!


----------



## Thanee

I'm currently waiting for some news about Scott DeWar's recovery, before moving on. With HolyMan gone and Malachei not being around much if at all, we are down to just you two right now, plus DeWar, of course, so there might be a need to recruit one or two new players.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I had already forgotten that DeWar was banged up, shame on me.   Yeah HM taking off like that was a shock.  I wonder what caused that?  My guess is that it was some kind of trauma here on the boards, because he didn't just vanish, he carefully told everyone, 'Hey, I am out of here,' before he split.  And his profile shows that he's peeked in a few times since, but apparently hasn't done much else.  Anyway, he was a good, dependable player and DM, and he is already missed.  Might be time to look for more.  Unless you want to scale the adventure down for two PCs until DeWar is feeling better?


----------



## Scott DeWar

As time heals my left arm, I will be returning to my games, one by one.

David J


----------



## Thanee

It is really good to see that you are slowly returning to normality (if that term is fitting to you at any point, that is, but you know what I mean ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> It is really good to see that you are slowly returning to normality (if that term is fitting to you at any point, that is, but you know what I mean ).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




roflmao !


----------



## Scott DeWar

As has been mentioned to the total lack of normality in my life, I am inquiring as to the activity of this thread, namely, is this game still active?


----------



## Leif

I leave it to Thanee to give us a definitive answer to your question, but I'll just say that there's been very little happening here for some time now.

And actually, Thanee's last IC post in this game was made on:   26th October 2011, 09:31 AM.  That, in my opinion is a pretty STRONG indication that the game is kaput.  Also, I had moved all of the threads of the game into my "inactive" folder.


----------



## Thanee

Right now the game is technically on hold. 

But we can continue it, of course, if you want to.

Assuming Scott DeWar is/will be back, we would have three active players still.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Presumably that would be DeWar, Scotley, Leif?  Sounds like fun to me!  Hmmm, with our current characters that would 1 human wizard, 1 halfling _____, and 1 ______ ______.  Yeah, my memory is working great.  /think we could make some adjustments to the party makeup as far as class is concerned, or are we obligated to hold what we've got?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I do intend on returning, as a matter of fact!!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I do intend on returning, as a matter of fact!!!



And then there were two.  And we've had no indication from Scotley whether he would return or not.  *sigh*


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Presumably that would be DeWar, Scotley, Leif?  Sounds like fun to me!  Hmmm, with our current characters that would 1 human wizard, 1 halfling _____, and 1 ______ ______.  Yeah, my memory is working great.




Hint: Check the first post. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Party*

Earmy "the spider", human rogue|wizard (Scott DeWar) 
1.  Eldwyn Billbuckle, strongheart halfling bard|cleric (Scotley) [and Rover, Eldwyn's riding dog] 
2. Emagor Rilliance, human fighter|wizard (Leif) 


Ahh, yes!  I forgot for a moment that I learned that trick from you.


----------



## Malachei

I would be with you, trying to improve my posting rate, if I may.


----------



## Scotley

I'm game to continue. Rather busy this weekend, having procrastinated on getting my taxes done. Should be back on track tomorrow evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am going to spend time reviewing.


----------



## Thanee

Malachei said:


> I would be with you, trying to improve my posting rate, if I may.




That would be great! 

We still have a party of four, then!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Here's a quote from an older post, that might be helpful:



Thanee said:


> For preparations... you might want to think about what kind of magic items you would like to get your hands on (as in acquire from a merchant) in the region of 5,000 - 10,000 gp total (i.e. not necessarily a single item).




Some have posted something already, but maybe you have other ideas by now?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor would like to have _Wands_: of _Magic Missile_ CL 3 or 5, and _Detect Magic_ CL 1 or possibly higher.  His dream item, of course, is a Ring of Wizardry (1st level spells).


----------



## Malachei

Oh yes, I have a few ideas. But first, did we gain a level or have I dreamed, as well?


----------



## Thanee

You are all level 6 now (I think only Eldwyn was level 6 already, so yeah, that means level up for you; Eldwyn is rather close to 7 already, only 900 more XP ).

Your current XP is found in the INFO thread along with a lot of other useful stuff.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

Excellent!


----------



## Leif

Emagor's desired new spells for level-up to 6th -- _See Invisibility_ [divination], Level 2, and _Deep Slumber_ [Enchantment/Charm], Level 3.

(As far as I know, we still can't edit posts in the RG, so I'm asking for a little help here.  I was able to log-in and see Emagor's sheet, but I still couldn't figure out how to edit.)


----------



## Thanee

You cannot edit that sheet.

Just send me the changes. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh yeah! level 6! I need to continue resting today- went 0 days with 3-5 hours per day. not very good for recovery. dehydrated too. 
*hairy throat hacking*


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> You cannot edit that sheet.
> 
> Just send me the changes.




1.  Emagor's desired new spells for level-up to 6th -- _See Invisibility_ [divination], Level 2, and _Deep Slumber_ [Enchantment/Charm], Level 3.

2.  Spells/day need to be updated to 6th level for a specialist wizard

3.  HP need to be updated for 6th level

4.  BAB needs to be updated for 6th level Fighter, +6/+1

5.  Emagor is on the lookout for a magic shield, and wands of _mage armor_ and _detect  magic_


----------



## Thanee

Don't forget your feats (one for 6th character level and another one for 6th fighter level) and skills. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

oops


----------



## Leif

Emagor's new feats:  Dodge and Alertness


----------



## Scotley

Ya'll hurry up with your updates and characters. I need to earn 900 exp!


----------



## Malachei

I'll finish mine today.


----------



## Leif

For his skills, Emagor will take another single rank in Climb, Concentration,  Knowledge (Arcana), Spot, and Spellcraft.


----------



## Malachei

I got busier and will finish mine, tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee

Don't worry. We can continue in the IC without the character updates for a while, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am getting ramped up here and will have it ready by midnight my time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

edit: stupid question here-what level do you show earmy at? I see him at level 6 in my personal copy.


----------



## Thanee

6 is right, maybe you did the level up already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

naw, i figured it out. I had a copy of what my plans were. here is the upgrade minus the 
spells. Do you allow what is in the spell compendium?

levl 6 upgrade

Feat: craft potions
d6+1 hd
Skill points: 8+3 (int) +1 (Race)= 12
Skills improved:
Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex),
Knowledge (Int): (Arcana), (Dungeoneering), (Local), Listen (Wis) , Move Silently (Dex)
Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis)


----------



## Leif

Oh, ok.  Nevermind.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this is what i will choose from

acid breath
BITE OF THE WERERAT
CHAIN MISSILE
PRIMAL FORM
RAINBOW BLAST
RESONATING BOLT
RUST RAY
STEELDANCE


Fireball
Lightning Bolt
Keen Edge:


----------



## Thanee

Yes, Spell Compendium is fine.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. HP rolls are a minimum of half the HD, so that would be +4 total.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so what is up with the edit function?

PRIMAL FORM
acid breath

I'll just have to purchase the rest. now I need to prepare for the table top game for today.

and here is the hp reroll.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Yes, Spell Compendium is fine.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> 
> P.S. HP rolls are a minimum of half the HD, so that would be +4 total.



I'll also roll Emagor's new hit die (below) -- and it looks like he gets the minimum of 5 + 2 (con bonus) = 7 new hp, correct?
If so, then that makes his hit dice 6+12, for a new hp total of 62?


----------



## Malachei

HP roll...

Thanee said we don't have to complete the level-up first, but can already post in the IC... so, do you have ideas where we go next?

EDIT: I guess that roll makes it the minimum.


----------



## Thanee

I guess the Council is the next logical step...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

I will get you to the Council today. Just need to figure out what else you can learn there before proceeding (i.e. if there are any new missions for you to undertake). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

No need to rush


----------



## Scott DeWar

*yawn, strech* kinda like this pace. bad night for sleep any way.


----------



## Thanee

Ok, guess it will be more like tomorrow, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Take your time, Thanee.


----------



## Scotley

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Take your time, Thanee.






Scotley said:


> Is it tomorrow yet?




aaaah, the cohesion of mutually conducive opinions brought on by the pleasantly varying personalities of the players!


----------



## Thanee

Unfortunately, I have become sick and so you might have to wait a couple days longer, until I feel better. Thank you for your patience. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Get well quickly, Thanee!  Here, have some virtual chicken soup!


----------



## Malachei

Oh, yes, Chicken Soup for you. _Schnickschnack goes off, searching for recipes... "Oh, no, that was the purple worm poison... wait, here, the cockatrice soup... it's poultry, too, right?"_

* wishes a quick recovery *

_Schnickschnack shakes his head "Nothing to use a wish for, really."_

* still wishes a quick recovery *


----------



## Scott DeWar

a cockatrice is poultry? not so sure about that. might just sit like a rock in your stomach

just simply get well T. no rush.


----------



## Malachei

The cockatrice turns your stomach to stone


----------



## Scott DeWar

impervious to sickening?


----------



## Leif

Malachei said:


> The cockatrice turns your stomach to stone





Scott DeWar said:


> impervious to sickening?



Able to eat Taco Bell with impunity.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Malachei said:


> The cockatrice turns your stomach to stone






Scott DeWar said:


> impervious to sickening?






Leif said:


> Able to eat Taco Bell with impunity.





there you go! even being the million dollar man with the cast iron stomach, I stay away from toxic H377


----------



## Thanee

Okay, I have read through old posts and the campaign book, and I think there is enough to do still. 

Before you left to find the source of the river's poisoning, Eldwyn said: "Well looking over the list I'd say finishing what we've started with the library, the Kobolds or the Graveyard makes the most sense."

Those three are still open. Mantor's Library has been started, but not finished, yet.

The current list of missions (what you know from before your upcoming visit at the Council Hall) is found here (3rd post):

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/145715-info-pool-radiance.html

In addition, there is also a band of thieves living somewhere in the Mansions area near the reclaimed Temple (on the east riverside).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Emagor Rilliance*

His new wealth is burning a hole in Emagor's pocket!


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, we basically have 4 more missions, Unless Thanee wants to invent more. I would say either the library or kobolds.


----------



## Leif

Whatever, as long as Emagor gets to go shopping first!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ditto that! too bad it is like 3 am in germany


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> Unless Thanee wants to invent more.




I do not actually need to invent them. The campaign book is just horribly disorganized and chaotic, therefore it takes some time (esp. after a longer break) to get an overview how things are connected. But I think I am back on track now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> His new wealth is burning a hole in Emagor's pocket!




There is this guy at the market, that will gladly trade it for some useful items. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> There is this guy at the market, that will gladly trade it for some useful items.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Cool!  Got to figure out what Emagor wants, now.


----------



## Thanee

Here's a rehash of what you have done in Mantor's Library already.

On the way there you had a fight with a goblin wizard and a bunch of hobgoblins.

Then you found a man who was completely mad, but maybe there was some truth in the mad things he said. They are found in the INFO thread (last post, day 12).

You also found a number of books, some had interesting information from the time before Phlan's fall. Those books have been brought to the Council (for a nice reward). The most interesting passages are also found in the INFO thread (right below what the madman said).

There has been a small group of outcast kobolds. Pitiful creatures. They warned you about dangerous puddle-lurking slime-creatures in the library's garden. You havn't done more than a quick look into said garden.

You also found another dangerous creature, a basilisk, that turned Elrohas to stone. After defeating it, you brough the statue back to Phlan to rescue him. Elrohas then parted with the group, having had enough from adventuring for a while.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

I saw we actually have spellbooks in the treasure section of the Info Thread. Would it be possible/permitted if Schnickschnack copied a few spells from the spellbook the party has found as treasure?


----------



## Thanee

Well, I have no objections there.

The goblin mage's spellbook was found when the Professor wasn't with the group, yet, so you would have to get Eldwyn's and Emagor's consent for that, obviously. Yarash was the wizard in the pyramid, so you certainly have dibs on that spellbook as well as the others. 

Either way, I doubt that anyone would object to using the books to learn some of the spells found in there.

The biggest obstacle here is time.

But I don't see why we can't make a little skipping ahead now (or soonish) to cover such tasks (and to allow the merchant to fetch some items you might wish to order from him).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Emagor Rilliance*

Sure, Emagor has no problem sharing, but he wants to do some copying, as well.  Hey, that's a good use for Emagor's gold, too!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Malachei said:


> I saw we actually have spellbooks in the treasure section of the Info Thread. Would it be possible/permitted if Schnickschnack copied a few spells from the spellbook the party has found as treasure?






Thanee said:


> Well, I have no objections there.
> 
> The goblin mage's spellbook was found when the Professor wasn't with the group, yet, so you would have to get Eldwyn's and Emagor's consent for that, obviously. Yarash was the wizard in the pyramid, so you certainly have dibs on that spellbook as well as the others.
> 
> Either way, I doubt that anyone would object to using the books to learn some of the spells found in there.
> 
> The biggest obstacle here is time.
> 
> But I don't see why we can't make a little skipping ahead now (or soonish) to cover such tasks (and to allow the merchant to fetch some items you might wish to order from him).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Leif said:


> Sure, Emagor has no problem sharing, but he wants to do some copying, as well.  Hey, that's a good use for Emagor's gold, too!




What about earmy?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*special alert*



Scott DeWar said:


> levl 6 upgrade
> 
> Feat: craft potions
> d6+1 hd
> Skill points: 8+3 (int) +1 (Race)= 12
> Skills improved:
> Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex),
> Knowledge (Int): (Arcana), (Dungeoneering), (Local), Listen (Wis) , Move Silently (Dex)
> Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis)






Scott DeWar said:


> so what is up with the edit function?
> 
> PRIMAL FORM
> Haste
> 
> I'll just have to purchase the rest. now I need to prepare for the table top game for today.
> 
> and here is the hp reroll.



*
The above information is wrong- I need the following to be the changes:*

bab +4
trap sense +2 
fort ref and will : +2, +5, +5

Feat: craft magic arms and armor (already had brew potions.)

Skills improved: *(SAME)*
Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex),
Knowledge (Int): (Arcana), (Dungeoneering), (Local), Listen (Wis) , Move Silently (Dex)
Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis)

new spells *(ALSO SAME)*
PRIMAL FORM
Haste


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> What about earmy?



Yeah, Earmy is welcome to share spells with the rest of the party wizards, of course.  I'm not even sure what spells are in the books we have available.  I'd like to see a list that includes all the tomes we've recovered, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Thanee

Just check the INFO, it is right there. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Ok, Scott... noticed.


----------



## Leif

*Emagor Rilliance*

Emagor would like to add to his spell book these spells:

_Ray of Enfeeblement; Comprehend Languages; Darkness; Knock; Arcane Lock; Fireball; Lightning bolt; Clairaudience/Clairvoyance; Dispel Magic; Tongues_

Also, Emagor would like to claim the +1 Amulet of natural Armor and the +1 Morning Star.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock]
Goblin Mage's Spellbook
- *Shield, Mage Armor, *Unseen Servant, Detect Secret Doors, *Sleep, Burning Hands, *Magic Missile, Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Jump,
- Darkness, *Invisibility, Knock, *Spider Climb,
- Fireball, Slow

Yarash's Spellbook
- *Alarm, Protection from Good, *Grease, Mage Armor, Mount, *Comprehend Languages, *Identify, *Sleep, Burning Hands, *Disguise Self, *Ray of Enfeeblement, *Feather Fall,
- Arcane Lock, *Locate Object, *See Invisibility,*Invisibility, Alter Self, *Darkvision, Pyrotechnics,
- *Dispel Magic, *Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, *Tongues, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, *Fly, *Water Breathing,
- Detect Scrying, Locate Creature, Polymorph, Scrying, Charm Monster, *Stone Shape,
- Teleport, Baleful Polymorph, Passwall, Permanency
[/sblock]

these are two spell books found
the * denote spells already in earmy's book


----------



## Malachei

Schnickschnack cannot use the arcane scrolls, unless he finds a way to transfer them into divine versions.

He'd want to scribe the divine scrolls, though, if that is ok:

Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier
Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil
Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level)
Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level)

He'd start with the scrolls he could cast, i.e. dispel magic, magic circle, followed by bless and then blade barrier only later.

Also, can we jointly identify the treasure? Especially the permanent magic items (we might use Alchemy for potions, perhaps)?


----------



## Thanee

Identifying those should be no problem. Just 100gp each for the materials (pearl).

Time shouldn't be much of an issue here, esp. if we skip ahead a few days now in order to give you the time to do some spell scribing and so on.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

What's the cost to scribe spells into a spellbook?  Seems like I remember it being so much per spell level?  Emagor has 23 spell levels that he wants to copy, which spells, again, are:

Ray of Enfeeblement-1; Comprehend Languages-1; Darkness-2; Knock-2; Arcane Lock-2; Fireball-3; Lightning bolt-3; Clairaudience/Clairvoyance-3; Dispel Magic-3; Tongues-3

PLUS, from Earmy, DiamondSteelM and TinyHutS.  [anyone know what level these are?]

Looks like Emagor is going to be needing more gold _sooner_ rather than _later_.  And iguana food [for Peabody] doesn't come cheap!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*ok, yet another screw-up*



Thanee said:


> Just check the INFO, it is right there.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> 
> P.S. Ok, Scott... noticed.




I apperently already had haste, so instead I choose Acid Breath


----------



## Leif

The joke here is almost too obvious:  YOU ALREADY HAD ACID BREATH, TOO, DEWAR!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

gaaah!

*sigh*

Wait. Its not on my list!

[sblock=list from word sheet]
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance: Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level.
Deep Slumber: Puts 10 HD of creatures to sleep.
DiamondsteelM: Metal armor provides damage reduction
Displacement: Attacks miss subject 50% of the time.
Dispel Magic: Cancels magical spells and effects.
Disrupt Undead, Greater: As disrupt undead, but 1d8 dam/level
Fly: Subject flies at speed of 60 ft. 
Glowing OrbF: Creates permanent magical light; you control brightness
Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves
Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.
Magic Weapon, Greater: +1/four levels (max +5).
Major Image: As silent image, plus sound, smell and thermal effects.
Phantom SteedS: Magic horse appears for 1 hour/level.
Primal Form:
Protection from Energy: Absorbs 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy
Scintillating Sphere: 20-ft.-radius burst deals 1d6 electricity/lvl
Servant Horde: Create 2d6 unseen servants +1/level (max +15)
Spectral Weapon: Use quasi-real weapon to make touch attacks
Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you
Suspended SilenceM: Object becomes programmed to create an area of silence at your command
Tiny HutS: Creates shelter for ten creatures.
Tongues: Speak any language.
Water Breathing: Subjects can breathe underwater
Weapon of Energy: Weapon deals extra energy damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Emagor would like to get DiamondSteelM and TinyHutS from Earmy, DeWar, ol' buddy ol' pal!


----------



## Scott DeWar

copy away!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> copy away!



Thanks!  That's two more. thanee.

Hey!  What level are DiamondSteelM and TinyHutS? 

Answered! DiamondSteelM L3 - Spell Compendium
Tiny HutS L3 - Players Handbook 
(Thanks, Thanee!!)


----------



## Thanee

Both are level 3 (found in Spell Compendium / Player's Handbook respectively).


Scribing Costs:

House Rule (from first post in this thread):

Wizards pay only 10 gp per page (instead of 100 gp) to scribe spells into their spellbooks.

Spells take up one page per spell level, so 10 gp per spell level.

It takes one day per spell copied.


Note: You do not necessarily need to copy all the spells (makes sense for those you want to prepare on a regular basis). You can also prepare them from the tomes you found (with a successful Spellcraft DC 15+Spell Level check each time you prepare the spell).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Malachei

Schnickschnack will load on Identifies and proceed in this order:

1. Gloves (moderate transmutation aura)
2. Ring (moderate universal)
3. Feather (moderate conjuration)
4. Wand (faint enchantment)

He'll use Spellcraft, taking 10, for DC 15 to identify the potions.


----------



## Leif

Schnickschnack, Emagor would appreciate beingpermitted to copy _Identify_ from your book, if you'll allow him?  He really can't do without that one, since he _is_ a _Diviner_, after all.


----------



## Malachei

Schnickschnack slowly shakes his head. "You see this?" He holds a small parchment in front of your nose, so close that you cannot read a single line. "This is the library ticket of _Magifica Magica, the Great Almanach_. You know the book, of course, and how valuable the remaining three-and-a-half copies are. See the date on the ticket? See? That was eight years ago." 

Again, he slowly shakes his head, then turns around and shouts at the wall "And that is why I DON'T LEND OUT BOOKS!"

OOC: Of course you can copy it. But to stay in character of Schnickschnack, both will have to be in the same location for the full time it takes. 

Losing books is about _the worst thing in life _that could happen to Schnickschnack Schabernack. He'll have a hard time imagining something that even comes a close second. He's really, really paranoid about losing books.


----------



## Leif

Thanks!  Emagor understands and completely sympathizes with Professor Schabernack!

So, altogether now, that's:

Identify-1; Ray of Enfeeblement-1; Comprehend Languages-1; Darkness-2; Knock-2; Arcane Lock-2; Fireball-3; Lightning bolt-3; Clairaudience/Clairvoyance-3; Dispel Magic-3; Tongues-3; Diamond Steel-3; Tiny Hut-3


For THIRTY (30!) spell levels to copy for a cost of 300gp.  [I think Emagor has enough?]


----------



## Leif

Thanee, does Emagor need to make any rolls to see whether he can learn these spells, or is that a quirk of previous editions only (I hope)?

[sblock=Emagor's spells to learn]
Identify-1 [this is divine and so not usable by Emagor]; Ray of Enfeeblement-1; Comprehend Languages-1; Darkness-2; Knock-2; Arcane Lock-2; Fireball-3; Lightning bolt-3; Clairaudience/Clairvoyance-3; Dispel Magic-3; Tongues-3; Diamond Steel-3; Tiny Hut-3

Total spell levels 30 (29)
[/sblock]

ALSO, Emagor would like to take an extra day or so, and make a supply of scrolls for later use, too.  He wants some scrolls of _identify_, _knock_, maybe _dispel magic_, and maybe a few others.


----------



## Malachei

I just remembered there might be an issue: 

Schnickschnack's spellbook is _divine_. Thus, it holds a divine version of identify. I'm not sure how to transfer that into an arcane version.


----------



## Leif

Malachei said:


> I just remembered there might be an issue:
> 
> Schnickschnack's spellbook is _divine_. Thus, it holds a divine version of identify. I'm not sure how to transfer that into an arcane version.



Okayyyyy, anyone else have an arcane _identify_?  Earmy has it! 

[sblock=Emagor's spells to learn]
Identify-1; Ray of Enfeeblement-1; Darkness-2; Knock-2; Arcane Lock-2; Fireball-3; Dispel Magic-3; Tongues-3; Diamond Steel-3; Tiny Hut-3

Total spell levels 23
[/sblock]
[sblock=Emagor's current spellbook]
Spellbook:
0 — Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sounds, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation;
1st — Comprehend Languages, Magic Missile, True Strike, Shield, Color Spray, Sleep, Protection from Evil, Identify, Mage Armor, Critical Strike, Targeting Ray, Shock and Awe;
2nd — Locate Object, Detect Thoughts, See Invisibility, Web, Scorching Ray, Discern Shapechanger, Shadow Spray, Fireburst;
3rd — Arcane Sight, Lightning Bolt, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Ray of Exhaustion, Unluck, Greater Mage Armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

let me get back from grocery shopping and I will let you see what I have-identify being one of them.

to copy spells from another spellbook requires a spellcraft check, dc 15+spell level


----------



## Leif

*Emagor Rilliance*

I added Emagor's current spells to post #1543 below, so the other wizards can see what he has that they might want.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry-had to deal with pain management.

[sblock=1st-Level Wizard Spells]
  360 gp

Alarm: Wards an area for 2 hours/level.
Animate RopeS: Makes a rope move at your command.
Appraising Touch: Gain +10 bonus on Appraise checks
Arrow Mind: You threaten nearby squares with your bow and fire without provoking attacks of opportunity.
Backbiter: Weapon strikes wielder
Chill Touch: One touch/level deals 1d6 damage and possibly 1 Str damage.
Color Spray: Knocks unconscious, blinds, and/or stuns weak creatures.
Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Disguise Self: Changes your appearance.
Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
Expeditious Retreat: Your speed increases by 30 ft.
Feather Fall: Objects or creatures fall slowly.
Floating Disk: Creates 3-ft.-diameter horizontal disk that holds 100 lb./level.
Grease: Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery.
Hail of StoneM: Stones deal 1d4 points of damage/level to creatures in the area (max 5d4).
Hold Portal: Holds door shut.
Hypnotism: Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures.
Identify: Determines properties of magic item.
Instant Locksmith: Make Disable Device or Open Lock check at +2 as free action.
Jump: Subject gets bonus on Acrobatics checks.
Low-Light Vision: See twice as far as a human in poor illumination.
Mage Hand, Greater: As mage hand, but medium range and up to 40 lb
Magic Missile: 1d4 +1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Orb of Acid, Lesser: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 acid damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
Orb of Fire, Lesser: Ranged touch attack deals 1d8 fire damage + 1d8/2 levels beyond 1st (max 5d8).
Persistent Blade: Blade of force attacks subject, automatically flanks.
Ray of Enfeeblement: Ray deals 1d6 +1 per two levels Str dam.
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Shield bearer: Shield floats near subject to offer protection.
Shocking Grasp: Touch delivers 1d6/level electricity dam (max 5d6).
Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
Spirit Worm: Subject takes 1 point Con damage every round for 1 round/level
Spontaneous Search: Instantly Search area as if having taken 10.
True Strike: +20 on your next attack roll.
Unseen Servant: Invisible force obeys your commands.
Ventriloquism: Throws voice for 1 min./level.
[/sblock]
[sblock=2nd-Level Wizard Spells ]
840 gp

Acid Arrow: Ranged touch attack; 2d4 damage for 1 round +1 round/three levels.
Arcane LockM: Magically locks a portal or chest.
Burning Sword: Weapon gains flaming burst special ability.
Blindness/Deafness: Makes subject blinded or deafened.
Blur: Attacks miss subject 20% of the time.
BonefiddleF: Spectral fiddle bow deals 3d6 damage/round
Bull’s Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.
Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
Combust: Subject takes 1d8/lv fire damage & might catch fire
Continual FlameM: Makes a permanent, heatless torch.
Darkness: 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
Dark Way: Creates temporary unbreakable bridge supporting up to 200 lb./level
Darkvision: See 60 ft. in total darkness.
Daze Monster: Living creature of 6 HD or less loses next action.
Death ArmorF: Black aura damages creatures attacking you
False Life: Gain 1d10 temporary hp +1/level (max +10).
Flaming Sphere: Creates rolling ball of fire, 3d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level.
Force LadderF: Creates an immobile ladder of force.
Fox’s Cunning: Subject gains +4 to Int for 1 min./level.
Ghost Touch Armor: Armor works normally against incorporeal attacks
Ghoul Touch: Paralyzes one subject, which exudes stench that makes those nearby sickened.
Hideous Laughter: Subject loses actions for 1 round/level.
Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Knock: Opens locked or magically sealed door.
Locate Object: Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
Malevolent Miasma: Cloud of fog deals 1d4 nonlethal damage/level
Mirror Image: Creates decoy duplicates of you (1d4 +1 per three levels, max 8).
Phantom FoeM: Subject is always flanked by one creature
Protection from Arrows: Subject immune to most ranged attacks.
Resist Energy: Ignores first 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
Rope Trick: As many as eight creatures hide in extra- dimensional space.
Scare: Panics creatures of less than 6 HD.
See Invisibility: Reveals invisible creatures or objects.
Spectral Hand: Creates disembodied glowing hand to deliver touch attacks.
Spider Climb: Grants ability to walk on walls and ceilings.
Summon Monster II: Calls extra-planar creature to fight for you.
Swim: Subject gains swim speed, +8 bonus on Swim checks
Touch of Idiocy: Subject takes 1d6 points of Int, Wis, and Cha damage.
Veil of Shadow: Darkness grants you concealment
Wracking Touch: Deal 1d6 damage +1/level; you also deal sneak attack damage if you have any
Web: Fills 20-ft.-radius spread with sticky spiderwebs.
Wings of Air: Subject’s flight maneuverability improves by one step
[/sblock]

here are the other two levels.


----------



## Leif

If we copy from each other' spellbooks, can't we give each other bonuses on the spellcraft check sice we each already know the spells in our own books?  Seems like we should at least qualify for a standard 'aid another' bonus.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> If we copy from each other' spellbooks, can't we give each other bonuses on the spellcraft check sice we each already know the spels in our own books?  Seems like we should at least qualify for a standard 'aid another' bonus.




Good question, Thanee? What say you, boss.


----------



## Thanee

Aid Another should be fair. And don't forget you can Take 10 there, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

feeling sick right now-blech


----------



## Scott DeWar

FYI I will be in KC this weekend

in case someone wants to copy spells, here is a fact: spellcraft take 10 for 17 total


----------



## Malachei

Kansas City?

Regarding copying spells, identifying, etc. -- perhaps we could speed this up and start IC again?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Malachei said:


> Kansas City?




Not sure where you are located, Kansas City is close to the geographical center of the USA.


----------



## Malachei

Scott DeWar said:


> FYI I will be in KC this weekend
> 
> in case someone wants to copy spells, here is a fact: spellcraft take 10 for 17 total




Referring to the above post, my question was

KC = Kansas City?

KC could mean all kinds of other things, as well, of course.


----------



## Leif

Malachei said:


> Referring to the above post, my question was
> 
> KC = Kansas City?
> 
> KC could mean all kinds of other things, as well, of course.




KC and the Sunshine Band?

That's the way I like it!  (Uh-huh, uh-huh)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh! sorry. Yes kc meant Kansas city!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok folks, lets see what there is here to be bought or sold....... this is just scratching the surface here;

each of us have been rewarded with 500 pp (2500 gp worth) for a job that promised 1000 gp. we were very well rewarded!

Yarish had 30,000 of valuables to be divided.
 there are 4 of us, so that is 7500 gp each

there are 3 x 100 gp value amethyst,
3 x 100gp v pearls (will be needed for identify, so keep as party?)
gold dust 500 gpv  (might be a spell component)
ruby dust 500 gpv  (might be a spell component)
diamond dust 1000 gpv (I know this is a spell component)

general coin
11,329 gp. divide the 11 k at2750 gp each, leave the 329 in the kitty
3232 sp same as gold: 3 k divided by 4 is 750 sp each

or we can equip uor selves with 11,600 gp of wands and potions as party equipment?

weapons:
heavy flail
morning star
spear
sm short sword

all +1 weapons.  we can maybe barter for enchantment on our own weapons or sell them and split the cash?

beyond that, there are various 

[sblock=unidentified magic items]

Gloves (moderate transmutation aura)
Wand (faint enchantment)
Potion (faint conjuration)
Potion (faint conjuration)
Potion (faint transmutation)
Ring (moderate universal)
Feather (moderate conjuration)
[/sblock]

and

[sblock=various identified items]
Jade's Wand of Mass Lesser Vigor (6th caster level) (28 charges)
Wand of Cure Serious Wounds (0 charges)
Wand of Magic Missile (5th caster level) (45 charges)
Wand of Fireball (6 charges)
Wand of Fear (4 charges)

Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
Potion of Gaseous Form
Potion of Haste

Divine Scroll of Blade Barrier
Divine Scroll of Magic Circle against Evil
Divine Scroll of Dispel Magic (10th caster level)
Divine Scroll of Bless (3rd caster level)

Arcane Scroll of Ice Storm
Arcane Scroll of Shadow Conjuration (10th caster level)
Arcane Scroll of Fireball
Arcane Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (7th caster level)
Arcane Scroll of Fog Cloud
Arcane Scroll of Web
Arcane Scroll of Sleep
Arcane Scroll of Delay Poison (Caster Level 4th)

Adamantine Chainmail
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

I, Emagor, say we should split the coin as outlined by Earmy -- 2,750gp and 750sp each, leaving 329gp and 232sp as our 'starter' for the next division.  We should get the unidentified items identified, but I want the cash right now.   I already have a weapon that I like better than any of the +1 weapons listed (I think?), and I suspect that I'm not the only one who feels that way.  Maybe we can sell one or more of those +1 weapons to a) get more cash, and b) fund some identification of the unknowns.

That's Emagor's (and Peabody's) two cents worth.


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn will cast identify with the three pearls we have in party treasure for the gloves, wand and ring. We can try to trade the 3 amethysts and a hundred gold or so depending on exchange rate to get four more pearls to get the feather and potions id'ed as well. I agree with the split as well. Now of the current party treasure of armor and weapons really works for Eldwyn and he would vote to use it all toward trade for upgrades to current gear and maybe a party cure item or two.


----------



## Thanee

I will be on vacation the next two weeks.

I will have internet access (at least in the evening), though.

I will post the identified items later today or tomorrow, when I have figured out what those were again. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Emagor would like to carry the scroll of _sleep_.  It's not very likely that we'll meet creatures subject to that spell, I guess, but if we do, we'll want to have it at hand for someone to use at a moment's notice.


----------



## Thanee

Identified items:

_Gloves of Dexterity +4_
_Wand of Hold Person_ (3 charges)
_Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_
_Potion of Cure Serious Wounds_
_Potion of Haste_
_Ring of Wizardry I_
_Quall's Feather Token (Swan Boat)_

You can get those potions id'ed without casting the spell (just using Spellcraft and enough time). For the rest, I will remove four of the pearls you have ([MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: There are 10, not 3 pearls ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Oooooohh!  Ring of Wizardry!  Emagor wants!


----------



## Scott DeWar

earmy would want the gloves of dex


----------



## Scotley

tut tut let's not be hasty. Eldwyn will be sore tempted to announce that he's found a ring of halflingness and gloves of dog petting...


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> For the rest, I will remove four of the pearls you have ([MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]: There are 10, not 3 pearls ).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




That's what I get for trusting DeWar's accounting...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> tut tut let's not be hasty. Eldwyn will be sore tempted to announce that he's found a ring of halflingness and gloves of dog petting...




i like dogs!!



Scotley said:


> That's what I get for trusting DeWar's accounting...




it was all i could find. besides, i at least was looking!!


----------



## Thanee

To make distributing the treasure a bit more fair, you could also buy two more "big items" (like the gloves and the ring) from the party treasury and then divide the remaining funds amongst all of you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is obviously the best solution. I feel so 'duh' right now.

 ring of wizardry 1  = 20,000 gp

 gloves of dex +4 = 16,000 gp

single use items we might want to proclaim as party use?


----------



## Malachei

I like the...

_Kansas City Shuffle_...

Of course, the professor does not have 16,000 GP in cash (but he mumbles something about perhaps acquiring third-party-funds).

Still, he'd love the gloves, because he almost always attacks ranged, and they would greatly support his main skills, as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and earmy may need to  order from the merchant by the docks.


----------



## Thanee

Please, try to keep the OOC posts in the IC thread to a minimum.

You can always reply to them here in the OOC thread. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, here is what i see:

2500gp each for clearing the barren river mystery
7500gp from raiding yarish's place
3000gp from coin [and change]
1150gp from weapons
14,150 each

that is what i see for us to use.

weapons math
4 * +1 weapon = 2300 *4= 9200gp [and change]

if used as barter we might get even exchange, but worse case scenario is 1/2 price for 4600/4= 1150 each


----------



## Leif

Obviously, there is no way that Emagor can afford to pay 20,000 gp for the Ring of Wizardry.   14,150 +1150(for weapons, possibly?) = 15,300 gp at most.


----------



## Thanee

Good then, that there is no need to buy it. 

Hint: if you add the gold (from selling stuff you do not need and what you already have) together with the value of the items you want to keep, and then divide by four, things will make a bit more sense.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

I must not be understanding the procedure for characters 'buying' items from party treasure then.


----------



## Thanee

Let's say you have an item worth 20k and another item worth 16k and about 60k in gold.

Together that is 96k in value.

Divided by 4, that is 24k each.

Assuming Emagor gets the ring, that is 20k value, leaving 4k in gold for him.

Everyone else will also get 24k in total.

It is just one way to handle it, but I think it is quite a fair one.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, here is what i see:
> 
> 2500gp each for clearing the barren river mystery




One small correction. You each got 5000gp (twice the original reward). 

You find those in the INFO thread under the "Individual Treasure" SBLOCK (I have added 500pp to all four of you).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Cool!!   

So,that's 5,000gp in addition to whatever his share of the current division is.   Emagor is definitely interested in the Ring of Wizardry _.  Now what is the total value of one share from which the price of the ring is to be deducted?_


----------



## Thanee

I would estimate about 25k (that includes the 5k everyone got already).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

That would be exceedingly and righteously cool!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Good then, that there is no need to buy it.
> 
> Hint: if you add the gold (from selling stuff you do not need and what you already have) together with the value of the items you want to keep, and then divide by four, things will make a bit more sense.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Thanee said:


> Let's say you have an item worth 20k and another item worth 16k and about 60k in gold.
> 
> Together that is 96k in value.
> 
> Divided by 4, that is 24k each.
> 
> Assuming Emagor gets the ring, that is 20k value, leaving 4k in gold for him.
> 
> Everyone else will also get 24k in total.
> 
> It is just one way to handle it, but I think it is quite a fair one.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Thanee said:


> One small correction. You each got 5000gp (twice the original reward).
> 
> You find those in the INFO thread under the "Individual Treasure" SBLOCK (I have added 500pp to all four of you).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




a- i think i understand what you are saying about the hint

b- i calculated the pp at 5 gp per instead of 10 gp per pp (that was old school)


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> b- i calculated the pp at 5 gp per instead of 10 gp per pp (that was old school)




Ah... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> b- i calculated the pp at 5 gp per instead of 10 gp per pp (that was old school)



I was thinking the same thing at first, but figured it out a day or so ago.

Maybe we're both getting too old for this?


----------



## Scott DeWar

pain moment, not sure how effective i will be here today.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> pain moment, not sure how effective i will be here today.



See what I mean about too old?


----------



## Scott DeWar

not too old, just still broken


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> not too old, just still broken



Are you still under warranty?  Can we send you back to be refurbished at the factory?


----------



## Scott DeWar

The original manufacturer is indeed, re working my innermost workings at this time. HE is a just holder of the maintenance contract and is upholding HIS end of the contract very well!!

nobody ever said recovery was painless.


----------



## Scotley

I would be on board with Thanee's suggested system of distribution. My experience is that it works rather well. And it means more gold for Eldwyn to buy himself something nifty.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=For Thanee] can you e mail to my gmail account your copy of earmy so i can ensure we are on the same page? [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

[SBLOCK=Scott DeWar]I havn't made any changes to it, so I still have your last version. I will send that one to you.

Also, you should edit the above post and remove your e-mail address from it immediately.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=thanee]email addie cleared[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: You might want to check your computer. I got spam mail from your address.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: You might want to check your computer. I got spam mail from your address.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Me too! Time for a password change and good av scan.


----------



## Scott DeWar

not I


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: You might want to check your computer. I got spam mail from your address.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Scotley said:


> Me too! Time for a password change and good av scan.




Sorry, folks!  I'll run C*** Cleaner again immediately!


----------



## Malachei

The professor brings a bottle of _Vyrus-B-Gone_ from the lab.

FYI: I'll be traveling most of this month, with only short stopovers at home. I'll probably not be able to update the game before I leave, and I'm not sure I'll be able to regularly post in between. What I do know is that I can't reliably post / answer PMs. I might be online every once in a while, but please don't count on it.


----------



## Leif

Malachei said:


> The professor brings a bottle of _Vyrus-B-Gone_ from the lab.
> 
> FYI: I'll be traveling most of this month, with only short stopovers at home. I'll probably not be able to update the game before I leave, and I'm not sure I'll be able to regularly post in between. What I do know is that I can't reliably post / answer PMs. I might be online every once in a while, but please don't count on it.



Thanks for the Vyrus-B-Gone, Dr. Schnickschnack!  I'm feeling better already.  I can't see any lesions, is my back cleared up?


----------



## Scott DeWar

your eyes ears and nose are still bleeding, might be Ebola.


----------



## Leif

Eeeek!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock]


Scott DeWar said:


> ok, here is what i see:
> 
> 2500gp each for clearing the barren river mystery
> 7500gp from raiding yarish's place
> 3000gp from coin [and change]
> 1150gp from weapons
> 14,150 each
> 
> that is what i see for us to use.
> 
> weapons math
> 4 * +1 weapon = 2300 *4= 9200gp [and change]
> 
> if used as barter we might get even exchange, but worse case scenario is 1/2 price for 4600/4= 1150 each






Thanee said:


> Let's say you have an item worth 20k and another item worth 16k and about 60k in gold.
> 
> Together that is 96k in value.
> 
> Divided by 4, that is 24k each.
> 
> Assuming Emagor gets the ring, that is 20k value, leaving 4k in gold for him.
> 
> Everyone else will also get 24k in total.
> 
> It is just one way to handle it, but I think it is quite a fair one.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






Thanee said:


> One small correction. You each got 5000gp (twice the original reward).
> 
> You find those in the INFO thread under the "Individual Treasure" SBLOCK (I have added 500pp to all four of you).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



[/sblock]
ok, let me know if i have it right finally:
96,000 for big ticket items / 4 = 24,000 each
5000 each for stopping the poison into the river
4 * +1 weapon = 2300 *4= 9200gp [and change] or 2300 each
7500gp from raiding yarish's place
3000gp from coin [and change]

  5,000
24,000
  2,300
  7,500
  3,000
41,800 each
is that correct?


----------



## Leif

So that would mean that Emagor's share is 6,800 gp + the _Ring of Wizardry_ doesn't it?  [And I believe that the _Ring_ doubles the number of 1st level spells that he can prepare?]

But then, Emagor's 20K gp goes back into party treasure to be distributed among the other characters, doesn't it?   [Da Big E gots to get his boyz some more good cheez, don't he??  ]

EDITED to reflect Thanee's correction of DeWar's math in post 1604.


----------



## Thanee

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock]ok, let me know if i have it right finally:
> 96,000 for big ticket items / 4 = 24,000 each




How did you get to those 96,000?

Ring of Wizardry 20,000
Gloves of Dexterity 16,000

That's 36,000.

Anything else you added in there?

EDIT: Ah, I see. You took it from my post, I think. But the 96k I had listed there also included 60k of gold (i.e. all the stuff from Yarash's treasure, the party treasure, sold items... roughly, at least). 

Alas, it is not 41,800 then, but rather 26,800 each then (which, still, is quite a lot, though ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Alas, it is not 41,800 then, but rather 26,800 each then (which, still, is quite a lot, though ).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




oh but yes it is!! Thank you for the correction. 

now i will do some work here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I finally have a list for the merchant! I will also be sending you my updated earmy.


----------



## Malachei

Back. I can post on the weekend.


----------



## Malachei

Are we continuing this? I've been surprised to see no posts during my travels, so I thought I'd check the game's pulse first...


----------



## Thanee

Yes.

I have been pretty busy lately, so havn't really checked the IC thread.

Let's see where we stand and get things moving again...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ok, looks like it is time to jump ahead a week or so, in order to get things wrapped up with the enchantments and magic item orders.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

yipppeeeee!


----------



## Malachei

Great to see it's not dead.


----------



## Thanee

Yikes, another month has passed. Time is flying by fast sometimes... 

I will look around for my defibrilator and apply it to the IC thread later. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> I will look around for my defibrilator



Hehehe 

CLEAR!  *zap!*  ker-thump, ker-thump, ker-thump


----------



## Scott DeWar

*BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP*

360 JOULES!

Kaazzzzzzzap!

thump bump thump bump thump bump thump bump

we have sinus rhythm!!!


----------



## Thanee

You can, of course, discuss where to go here as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

*in the words of the great philosopher Homer Simpson . . . . .*

D'Oh!

Libary?


----------



## Leif

Or Kobolds?

(We have now achieved parity with this discussion in the IC.)


----------



## Malachei

Kobolds!


----------



## Thanee

So, heading out to find the kobold bands, then? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

2:1, on the votes-Kobolds it is!


----------



## Thanee

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: I don't think it is possible to recharge wands. Only staffs can be recharged, AFAIK.


Could you guys do me a favor and make a single post here each listing ALL the things you want to acquire now? Right now it is all over the place and a little hard to get together. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Toys for Eldwyn

A wand of cure light wounds and or wand of Vigor, Lessor
Add Flaming property to Magic Warsling
Add +1 protection to armor and shield
He would also be interested in a Bardic Wand of Heartfire (Spell Compendium page 112)

HEARTFIRE
Evocation [Light, Fire]
Level: Bard 2, druid 2
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: Living creatures within a 5-ft.-radius burst
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial
Spell Resistance: Yes
A flickering red fire bursts in the area you intended. Creatures in the area are outlined in the flame, some more intensely than others. Outlined subjects shed light as torches. Outlined creatures do not benefit from the concealment normally provided by darkness (although a 3rd-level or higher magical darkness effect functions normally), blur, displacement, invisibility, or similar effects. In addition, if they fail a Fortitude save, affected creatures take 1d4 points of fire damage each round as their passions manifest as physically damaging fire. Creatures that make a successful Fortitude save take only half damage each round for the duration of the spell (minimum 1 point per round). Spellcasters affected by this spell who try to cast spells must make Concentration checks (DC 10 +half the continuous damage last dealt) each round as they take continuous damage from the spell. The fire created by this spell can be extinguished by normal means; doing so ends the outlining effect.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Leif: I don't think it is possible to recharge wands. Only staffs can be recharged, AFAIK.



Very well, then make that: 
(1) a second CL3 wand of magic missile, 
(2) Emagor's small steel shield enchanted to +1, 
(3) a ring of protection (+1 or +2)
(4) access to a spellbook to copy _Haste_ and _Slow_, and any help needed to understand those spells.


----------



## Scott DeWar

gladly!

[wishing to enchant mitral chain shirt to +2 for 4000 gp]
[wishing to enchant rapier to ghost touch for 6000 gp]
[wishing to purchase the following scrolls:

BITE OF THE WERERAT [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
CHAIN MISSILE [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
RAINBOW BLAST [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
RESONATING BOLT [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
RUST RAY [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
STEELDANCE [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Fireball [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Lightning Bolt [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Keen Edge [level 3 cost: 375 gp]
Rainbow Blast [level 3 cost: 375 gp]

total cost: 3750 gp

[wishing to purchase the following items
everlasting rations (MIC PG 160) cost 350 gp
Sepulchral Vest (MIC PG 133) cost 2000 gp
Boots of agile leaping (MIC PG 76) cost 600 gp
Belt of hidden pockets (MIC PG 74) cost 5000 gp

total for wish list 21,700 gp


----------



## Malachei

I'm sorry I seem to have missed how much money Schnickschnack got.

Wish List:

Circlet of Mages (MIC) -- 5000 GP
Scrolls of Uncertain Providence (MIC) -- 8000 GP
Belt of Battle (MIC) -- 12000 GP
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Extend -- 3000 GP

Will probably delay acquisition of the Belt of Battle if funds are not sufficient.

And I'd love to get a few domain spells, if possible.


----------



## Malachei

Oh, well, have I said something wrong? 

Checks the game's pulse again.


----------



## Leif

*checking game's pulse*

Thump.........wait, wait, foot tapping silence, wait.........Thump...........


----------



## Scott DeWar

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .thump. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Scotley

Hey I'm the parties Cleric. If there is any pulse checking to be done I should do it. 
...........thump........................................

It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is _slightly_ alive. With all dead, well, with all dead there's usually only one thing you can do...go through his pockets and look for loose change.


----------



## Leif

hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Scott DeWar

I heard you were the healer for prince humperdink


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, sorry! Work is keeping me busy. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Don't sweat it, Thanee.   We're keeping ourselves amused!


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I heard you were the healer for prince humperdink




Why'd you say that name? You promised me you would never say that name!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*us keeping ourselves ammused*

humperdink, humperdink, humperdink! he fired you, didn't he?


----------



## Scotley

"Ahhhhhh!" *puts fingers in ears* "I'm not listening!!!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> "Ahhhhhh!" *puts fingers in ears* "I'm not listening!!!"




humperdink, humperdink, humperdink!


----------



## Scotley

"Get back witch!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I'm not a witch, I'm your wife! Now let me clean out that paper cut with salty lemon juice!!"


----------



## Leif

Prince Hump-Her-WHAT????


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Back on track here . . . . .*

I am trying to find a role here about wagons: I seem to have this idea in 3.5 that you double a mounts carry capacity when pulling a cart. is that in 3.5 or 2.0 or  . . . . .?


----------



## Thanee

I think they are beyond the rules and just work as common sense would have it.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

So, are you still trying to get a wagon (which is not impossible, just not as easy as going to a vendor and picking one up)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, and a 4 kegs of different ales marked as 
XXX 1
XXX 2
XXX 3
XXX 4
with skull and crossbones under that


----------



## Scotley

Great Tee-shirt I saw on vacation last week. After our little Princess Bride sidebar I thought it appropriate to share.


----------



## Leif

That's classic, Scotley!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sorry but I was supposed to come up with a list of items to bring to the watch tower, wasn't I?


----------



## Leif

uhhhh, were you?  Just you??  *Whew*  Heat's off me, then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i don't remember, will look into it after church.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> i don't remember, will look into it after church.



either you forgot, or else you're having church for a LONNNNG time today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Was diverted to a restaurant that gave free food for veterans. Then needed sleeeeeep.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, uhh, I didn't really check this thread as much as I should have...

I will look into what might still be missing, so we can actually get you started with the kobolds. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Kobolds?  Yuck!


----------



## Scott DeWar

as a hobgoblin once said, "Kobolds, yummm!"


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> as a hobgoblin once said, "Kobolds, yummm!"



That's a hobgoblin with impaired senses of taste and smell.  Not too bright, either.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hobgoblin, impaired senses of taste and smell, Not too bright: synominous


----------



## Leif

*Game Stil Going??*

Where were we?  All done now, for good?


----------



## Scotley

Indeed, what's the deal?


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, good question... as it happens, I kinda lost track here once again. 

However, I should have the time to continue, if you are still up for it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

No harm, no foul, Thanee.  We're just glad that you're still around.  Yeah, I could play a little more.  I know of a fairly fastidious wizard and a butt-kicking halfling that await your diabolical pleasures.


----------



## Scott DeWar

if we need any addition, would Mrs. Leif/Linda Lawless be interested?


----------



## Leif

She might possibly be.  I guess she looks in on ENWorld a couple of times each week, which isn't that bad, maybe.  She's still very much a Newb, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

boss [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION], do we need any new players?


----------



## Thanee

I guess so. We have three players as it stands, a fourth wouldn't be such a bad idea. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> I guess so. We have three players as it stands, a fourth wouldn't be such a bad idea.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Leif, can you formally request of her royal highness, Queen Linda Lawless, to consider joining us meager serfs in this game?


----------



## Leif

Yes, I can and I shall:  Oh,  [MENTION=6689334]Lynda Lawless[/MENTION]?  You have been invited to join this game, alongisde myself, Scotley, and S. DeWar at the very least.  You've met Scotley (he was in our wedding, remember?), and you know DeWar from the boards here.  Thanee is the DM, and he'll have to sort you out on the details of making a character and all of that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Please take note, I will be AFK pretty much all day tomorrow as I will be in surgery. Thank you.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Thanee

Now that the summer-work-hectic-time is slowly coming to an end, it might be a good idea to revisit this thread.
  [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] : Did you ever get a reply? 
  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] : You still here?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am still here!


----------



## Scotley

I am indeed still here.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Now that the summer-work-hectic-time is slowly coming to an end, it might be a good idea to revisit this thread.
> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] : Did you ever get a reply?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Did I ever get a reply to what?  You mean my recent 4E recruiting drive for 17th level characters?  Not so much yet, only Scotley has responded with his willingness to play, but he pointed out a serious flaw in my scheme for the game that explains why no one else has bothered.  Still, it's only been about 24 hours since I posted the thread.

Or was I expecting some other reply more related to this game that I do not recall?

Oh, I'm still here, too, if there was any doubt.


----------



## Thanee

Just scroll up a bit... 



Leif said:


> Yes, I can and I shall:  Oh,  [MENTION=6689334]Lynda Lawless[/MENTION]?  You have been invited to join this game, alongisde myself, Scotley, and S. DeWar at the very least.  You've met Scotley (he was in our wedding, remember?), and you know DeWar from the boards here.  Thanee is the DM, and he'll have to sort you out on the details of making a character and all of that.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Oh, that!  She,      [MENTION=6689334]Lynda Lawless[/MENTION], initially declined, but I tried to convince her and I was able to get her to give us an, "I'll think about it."  If she ultimately declines, it is because she is so busy.  She has not had time to play at ENWorld for a couple of months now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But not too busy to suggest that a fallen knight fart as he is being swallowed by the purple worm?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee, forgive me, but is there still a game?


----------



## Thanee

That's a good question. And wow, quite some time has passed here... Sorry for the prolonged silence.

Seeing that Lady Lawless is busy, maybe we should just continue without adding someone else in?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Might have to go that route.


----------



## Leif

Things may have changed since LL posted her regrets.  I'll ask, but she may very well decline again.


----------



## Leif

Sorry, Thanee, Linda Lawless thanks you for your gracious invitation, but the current demands of her job for the State of Arkansas leave her without sufficient time to devote to the game.  Therefore she regretfully declines.  Again.

At least we have DeWar, Scotley, and myself.  How many more do we have?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Would have been nice for one or two more.


----------



## Guest 11456

Wow! Good to see that one of my games is still going after all this time. This site has been blocked for about 3 years now. Surprised to see that is now unblocked.


----------



## Leif

hi, TS. Don't think we've met, but I think I took your place in at least one game that you abandoned weren't able to continue, and I'm pretty sure that I took your place in two games.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tailspinner, I cant remember if we met before, like Leif, But I know your name from these threads too. I am glad to see you back!


----------



## Guest 11456

Leif said:


> hi, TS. Don't think we've met, but I think I took your place in at least one game that you abandoned weren't able to continue, and I'm pretty sure that I took your place in two games.






Scott DeWar said:


> Tailspinner, I cant remember if we met before, like Leif, But I know your name from these threads too. I am glad to see you back!




Scotley's Tomb of Horrors 3.5:
Logan Lightbringer and Harrison Bentz might disagree with you since they met Jillian Tealeaf in that campaign.


----------



## Scott DeWar

D'Oh! well since then I have been through a very terrible sickness, so I guess the memory fail was from the high fevers. yup, I'll stick with that.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, well I don't have a recent good excuse like DeWar.  I just totally forgot about Scotley's Tomb of Horrors game.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Yeah, well I don't have a recent good excuse like DeWar.  I just totally forgot about Scotley's Tomb of Horrors game.




Yeah, that game is dead and gone.


----------



## Thanee

Tailspinner said:


> Wow! Good to see that one of my games is still going after all this time. This site has been blocked for about 3 years now. Surprised to see that is now unblocked.




Hey there! 

Blocked for 3 years... wow!

Yeah, the game isn't quite dead here (and I am still up for it)... just having some difficulties (mostly because of me not finding the time) getting it back on the road.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

But we are patiently waiting.


----------



## Thanee

Speaking of which... if Tailspinner is back, we should have four players, right?

That should be enough to try to get things back into gear... my own schedule (at least for the moment) also looks pretty good, so I would be up for it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Has anyone let   [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] know that his presence has been requested in this game?  I know he recently asked to join a game of mine, but I had to turn him down.    [Well, it turns out that I didn't turn him down, I just accepted a modified character of his.]  So, as late as a week or two ago, he had time to play more than he did before.


----------



## Guest 11456

Thanee said:


> Speaking of which... if Tailspinner is back, we should have four players, right?
> 
> That should be enough to try to get things back into gear... my own schedule (at least for the moment) also looks pretty good, so I would be up for it.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Sounds good. Do you want me to go with Grynth or a new character?


----------



## Scotley

Eldwyn is ready!


----------



## Thanee

Tailspinner said:


> Sounds good. Do you want me to go with Grynth or a new character?




Whatever you prefer. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Earmy awaitith.


----------



## Leif

Sorry about our mis-communication before, Tailspinner, your proposed character [for my Pfdr game] is fine.  So Thanee, TS will have less time available for us both, and for that I am sorry.  If you prefer, I could consider disallowing his modified character, too?  , j/k?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> , j/k?



 meany


----------



## Guest 11456

Thanee said:


> Whatever you prefer.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I'll stick with Grynth. That makes it easier and he seems to be a good fit into the existing group. I believe he was 5th level. Is that still the current level?

So that is Earmy, Eldwyn, Emagor and Grynth. Or E-E-E-G which is almost a reverse of the opening to Beethoven's 5th. It is G-G-G-E flat. Close enough, eh?


----------



## Thanee

5th is fine. Party is 5th/6th level.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456

Thanee said:


> 5th is fine. Party is 5th/6th level.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Then Grynth is ready as well.


----------



## Leif

Tailspinner said:


> I'll stick with Grynth. That makes it easier and he seems to be a good fit into the existing group. I believe he was 5th level. Is that still the current level?
> 
> So that is Earmy, Eldwyn, Emagor and Grynth. Or E-E-E-G which is almost a reverse of the opening to Beethoven's 5th. It is G-G-G-E flat. Close enough, eh?




It's almost EEG, too, which is close to EGG, which initials have singular significance to D&D in all its forms.


----------



## Thanee

Alright, I will look into getting things rekindled here over the christmas holidays, so we can hopefully get it back on track afterwards or around New Year.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> Alright, I will look into getting things rekindled here over the christmas holidays, so we can hopefully get it back on track afterwards or around New Year.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




No pressure. take your time


----------



## Leif

What he said.


----------



## Thanee

Well, obviously I am not really finding the time to do this properly, so it will be a while before we can look into restarting this game, I'm afraid.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will be waiting!!


----------



## Leif

[And I] likewise.  [Take] your time Thanee, we have no place else to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Besides, Thanee, You are too awesome to walk away from! Leif Will agree!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Besides, Thanee, You are too awesome to walk away from! Leif Will agree!!



It's true, I will.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Uh, what about "its true, Thanee_* IS*_ awesome"?


----------



## Leif

That's what I said.  I said that I agreed with you.  [Sheesh!]


----------



## Scotley

I'm still lurking about as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey Thanee, how ya doing? I hope it is well with you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thinking about this game and a thought came to mind: How effective would a Paladin/monk be?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Thinking about this game and a thought came to mind: How effective would a Paladin/monk be?




Interesting, but a lot of the abilities might not work together so well. A lot of the paladin's weapon andd armor skills would be wasted, but gaining full bab would help the monk, but fighter with all the bonus feats might be better. Monk and fighter bonus feats combined would be interesting. Smiting might be nice with uut a cleric monk would do the turning, channeling and spell casting better. Paladin's mount would be largely wasted too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It does seem the weapon/armor benies would be wasted


----------

